# Things Found In Walmart - A - Z



## Hellrazor

Okay heres another one... what you do is go throught the alphabet picking something you could find at Walmart. 
Post 1 would be a - apples
Post 2 would be b - basketball 


etc....

There can be some fun and innovative ideas here. Have fun!


----------



## Hellrazor

a - aquanet


----------



## Hella

b- baseball bat


----------



## SpookyDude

c - cosmetics


----------



## grapegrl

D - dog food


----------



## SpookyDude

e - Every Day Low Prices


----------



## claymud

F-Fairy Princess Barbie 10.99 + accessarys... not that I would know...


----------



## SpookyDude

G- Glasses


----------



## Hella

h- hammock


----------



## SpookyDude

I - Iodine


----------



## Hellrazor

j- jam


----------



## claymud

K-Klenex


----------



## SpookyDude

L - Lingerie


----------



## grapegrl

M - marshmallows


----------



## Sinister

N-Negative Vibes


----------



## grapegrl

O - obese patrons riding around on the motorized shopping carts


----------



## Hellrazor

LOL GrapeGrl!!!

P- pick pockets


----------



## Death's Door

q - quarts of pickles


----------



## Hella

r - rootbeer


----------



## Death's Door

s - snacks


----------



## Sinister

T-Too many Country CD's


----------



## SpookyDude

U- Underwear


----------



## Hella

V- very rude people


----------



## Death's Door

w - watches


----------



## Hellrazor

X - xylophones


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Y - Yardsticks


----------



## SpookyDude

Z- Zippers


----------



## Hella

A - apricot jam


----------



## Sinister

B-Bigots with BO


----------



## gypsichic

C - condoms


----------



## Hella

d- Depends


----------



## Hellrazor

e- envelopes


----------



## Bodybagging

freaky funky fish fried fritos


----------



## Hellrazor

ghostly gargoiles going going gone


----------



## Hella

h - haagen dazs


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I - idiots


----------



## Fangs

j-Jigsaws


----------



## Sinister

K-K-Mart quality products


----------



## Hellrazor

L - Long Leopard print Leotards


----------



## grapegrl

M - Mullet haircuts


----------



## Hellrazor

LOL Grapegrl....


N - Navel oranges


----------



## Death's Door

O - Oatmeal


----------



## Hellrazor

p - popeye cigarettes (or candy sticks as they are now called)


----------



## claymud

Q- Quails


----------



## MrsMyers666

R- Rancid air, people....


----------



## Hellrazor

S - soiled underpants. HA HA


----------



## grapegrl

LOL...this thread is great

T - Tantrum-throwing toddlers


----------



## Hellrazor

U - Underroos --- are those Deathtouches underroos in walmart???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

V -Vaacums (no reference to DT's underware)


----------



## Death's Door

w - washcloths


----------



## MrsMyers666

X- X-rated things editted


----------



## Hellrazor

Yo - Yos and Im not talking the toys


----------



## Sinister

Y-You


----------



## Death's Door

Zinnia seeds


----------



## Sinister

A-Apple Dapples (Their brand of Apple Jacks.  )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

balloons


----------



## grapegrl

C - Crappy customer service


----------



## gypsichic

denture creme


----------



## Sinister

E-Evil managers


----------



## MrsMyers666

F***ing stupid people...


----------



## Death's Door

games


----------



## Hellrazor

Hang Ten clothing


----------



## gypsichic

ice


----------



## Death's Door

jawbreakers


----------



## Hellrazor

Kelloggs cereals


----------



## Death's Door

lightbulbs


----------



## Hellrazor

Mars Bars


----------



## Death's Door

neckties


----------



## gypsichic

onions


----------



## claymud

Penuts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Quaker oats


----------



## gypsichic

rings


----------



## claymud

Salt


----------



## gypsichic

toilet paper


----------



## Hella

Underoos


----------



## grapegrl

V - Virgin olive oil


----------



## Hellrazor

W - Walmart Gift Cards


----------



## gypsichic

vacuum cleaners


----------



## Hellrazor

xercise machines ...


----------



## gypsichic

yesterdays bread


----------



## Sinister

Z-Zone defense


----------



## gypsichic

A aspirin


----------



## Hellrazor

b - bargains


----------



## Sinister

C-Cash


----------



## gypsichic

dumbasses


----------



## Hella

e- earplugs


----------



## claymud

F-Fertility Tests


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

games


----------



## claymud

Halloween paper plates


----------



## kevin242

Illegal Aliens (who do you think cleans the place? A Union?)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

junk ( I don't shop there)


----------



## gypsichic

kids clothes


----------



## Sinister

L-Lunchables


----------



## krypt

markers


----------



## Hellrazor

Nails


----------



## screamer

o- oil


----------



## TearyThunder

Paint


----------



## Hellrazor

Quarters


----------



## gypsichic

rubarb


----------



## TearyThunder

soap


----------



## Hellrazor

toiletries


----------



## krypt

underwear lol


----------



## Hellrazor

Violets


----------



## TearyThunder

Watches


----------



## gypsichic

xanex


----------



## TearyThunder

Yards of Fabric


----------



## gypsichic

zippers


----------



## TearyThunder

After Halloween sales!


----------



## gypsichic

bad service


----------



## TearyThunder

cookies


----------



## gypsichic

dorks


----------



## TearyThunder

even prices! Ever notice everything ends in a 2,4,6,8,or 0?


----------



## gypsichic

feline food


----------



## Dr Morbius

God awful service.


----------



## gypsichic

horrible parking


----------



## TearyThunder

Igloo coolers


----------



## gypsichic

jobs


----------



## TearyThunder

kites


----------



## gypsichic

lamps


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mean clerks


----------



## gypsichic

nighties


----------



## TearyThunder

Old door greeters


----------



## Hellrazor

LOL Teary!!!
Ping Pong tables


----------



## TearyThunder

quilts


----------



## gypsichic

really long lines


----------



## kevin242

stampeding fat ladies


----------



## gypsichic

tape


----------



## kevin242

unbreakable combs


----------



## TearyThunder

Velcro


----------



## krypt

water


----------



## TearyThunder

Xylophones (toys)


----------



## Hellrazor

Zebra print sheets


----------



## gypsichic

Avery labels


----------



## TearyThunder

Balloons


----------



## gypsichic

candy


----------



## grapegrl

D - Digital cameras


----------



## gypsichic

electric razors


----------



## Sinister

F-fertilizer


----------



## gypsichic

gardening gloves


----------



## Sinister

H-Hoe's


----------



## gypsichic

icy hot


----------



## Hellrazor

John Deer coveralls


----------



## TearyThunder

Kilz


----------



## gypsichic

laundry soap


----------



## Hellrazor

Mentos.. the fresh maker


----------



## gypsichic

neosporin


----------



## TearyThunder

off brands


----------



## Hellrazor

Pita Pizzaz Pockets


----------



## gypsichic

q-tips


----------



## Hellrazor

Rusty nails


----------



## grapegrl

S - slippery floors

(dammit, hellrazor! I wanted to say "R is for *******"!  )


----------



## Hellrazor

Staples


----------



## TearyThunder

Tablecloths


----------



## gypsichic

umbrellas


----------



## krypt

******** ********?...that hurt my feelings lil bit 

veal


----------



## TearyThunder

wheaties


----------



## gypsichic

kryptonoff said:


> ******** ********?...that hurt my feelings lil bit
> 
> veal


xtra ********...........lol

(most of us here are considered ********)


----------



## Sinister

Y-Young'uns (Now how ******* is that?  )


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........purty red-neckish there Sin if I do say so myyyyyyself

Z - zingers


----------



## TearyThunder

Air freshener


----------



## gypsichic

bandaids


----------



## Hellrazor

Craft supplies


----------



## TearyThunder

Diamonds


----------



## Hellrazor

Eno


----------



## TearyThunder

Fish


----------



## Hellrazor

Googlie eyes


----------



## TearyThunder

hotdog buns


----------



## Hellrazor

Icy Hot


----------



## TearyThunder

jelly beans


----------



## Death's Door

Knitting Needles


----------



## TearyThunder

Lingerie


----------



## Death's Door

Marbles


----------



## TearyThunder

oranges


----------



## gypsichic

prozac


----------



## Hellrazor

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## TearyThunder

posters


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is going backwards now with the alphabet 

Razor Blades


----------



## TearyThunder

Now I know I'm really tired lol. I do know my alphabet in reverse by memory though. lol

Socks


----------



## Death's Door

toilet paper


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## Hellrazor

Vitamins


----------



## Death's Door

wastebasket


----------



## Hellrazor

Xtra gum (i hate getting X all the time)


----------



## TearyThunder

Yoga mats


----------



## heresjohnny

Zebra Striped Shirt


----------



## TearyThunder

Amps


----------



## Hellrazor

Bingo games


----------



## TearyThunder

coloring books


----------



## trishaanne

Dog toys


----------



## gypsichic

digital cameras


----------



## TearyThunder

eggs


----------



## gypsichic

omlet


----------



## TearyThunder

Skipped a few letters did you?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........good grief

lemme try this again


F - food


----------



## Hellrazor

G - gardening tools


----------



## TearyThunder

hammocks


----------



## Hellrazor

Igloo ice chests


----------



## TearyThunder

Jigsaws


----------



## Death's Door

kiddie pools


----------



## TearyThunder

linen


----------



## Death's Door

moth balls


----------



## TearyThunder

noodles


----------



## trishaanne

oven mitts


----------



## TearyThunder

paper


----------



## Hellrazor

queen size sheets


----------



## TearyThunder

rugs


----------



## Hellrazor

Stereo equipment


----------



## TearyThunder

tape


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Underwear​*


----------



## TearyThunder

vitamins


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*wall paper​*


----------



## turtle2778

yard sticks


----------



## TearyThunder

ziploc bags


----------



## grapegrl

A - apricots, dried


----------



## trishaanne

Bug spray


----------



## Death's Door

Crock Pot


----------



## TearyThunder

Duct Tape! LOL


----------



## Hellrazor

Evian


----------



## TearyThunder

faucets


----------



## Death's Door

garland


----------



## Hellrazor

Hockey Sticks


----------



## Skrew2nite

Irons


----------



## TearyThunder

Jock straps


----------



## Hellrazor

Kraft Dinner


----------



## slightlymad

L-lost children


----------



## TearyThunder

matches


----------



## slightlymad

N-no intelligent employees


----------



## TearyThunder

oxy clean


----------



## slightlymad

p-putty


----------



## TearyThunder

quartz


----------



## slightlymad

R-roaches


----------



## TearyThunder

slippers


----------



## slightlymad

T-trash


----------



## TearyThunder

underwear


----------



## slightlymad

V-vitamins


----------



## TearyThunder

Windex


----------



## slightlymad

x-box


----------



## TearyThunder

Yoo-Hoos


----------



## Hellrazor

Zebra print sheets


----------



## TearyThunder

Aloe Vera


----------



## Hellrazor

bath beads <------ do I get 2 points for that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Cat toys (with feathers lol)


----------



## Hellrazor

Dragnet movies


----------



## TearyThunder

eggo waffles


----------



## gypsichic

fake fingernails


----------



## TearyThunder

glitter


----------



## gypsichic

hoses


----------



## TearyThunder

Icecream


----------



## Hellrazor

Jello Jigglers (do i get 2 for that one too)


----------



## TearyThunder

Kit Kats


----------



## Hellrazor

Laurel & Hardy flicks


----------



## TearyThunder

Markers


----------



## palerider44magg

J -JIPPY POP pop corn


----------



## TearyThunder

Kissing Gourami


----------



## Hellrazor

Long Island Iced Tea mix - I wouldnt know


----------



## TearyThunder

mittens


----------



## Hellrazor

nose rings


----------



## TearyThunder

Onyx


----------



## gypsichic

pledge


----------



## Hellrazor

Quality products ??? huh


----------



## TearyThunder

rope


----------



## Hellrazor

Sandwich bags


----------



## TearyThunder

TV's


----------



## Hellrazor

Umbrellas


----------



## grapegrl

Vinegar


----------



## TearyThunder

Washcloths


----------



## Hellrazor

Xylophone


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## Hellrazor

Zorro costume


----------



## TearyThunder

Ant spray/killer


----------



## Hellrazor

baby clothes


----------



## TearyThunder

clocks


----------



## gypsichic

corn pads


----------



## slightlymad

denture cream


----------



## Hellrazor

evening wear


----------



## TearyThunder

french fries


----------



## Death's Door

goldfish (the small cracker kind)


----------



## TearyThunder

Hair ties/bows


----------



## Hellrazor

Icey hot ointment


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Jerks! I mean Clerks (I'm not a big fan of walmart)


----------



## Hellrazor

Krispy Creme donuts


----------



## TearyThunder

Liquid Soap


----------



## slightlymad

misery


----------



## TearyThunder

needles


----------



## slightlymad

oder eaters


----------



## Hellrazor

pizza pockets


----------



## screamer

Q-tips


----------



## diamelen

ravioli (the canned kinds hubby and kids eat)


----------



## slightlymad

salt


----------



## Hellrazor

Tiger stripe icecream


----------



## slightlymad

ultraviolet underoos


----------



## Hellrazor

vacation station


----------



## slightlymad

water pumps


----------



## Hellrazor

X - I always seem to get X

ok X-men figurines!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Yellow die #5 (check the labels. It's in everything!)


----------



## TearyThunder

zippers


----------



## Hellrazor

artichoke hearts


----------



## TearyThunder

boxers


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Cheap Crap <--- 2 for 1


----------



## TearyThunder

Dice


----------



## Hellrazor

evian


----------



## trishaanne

Fish hooks


----------



## slightlymad

Grits


----------



## TearyThunder

hotdogs


----------



## slightlymad

IOdine


----------



## trishaanne

Jello molds


----------



## slightlymad

kites


----------



## TearyThunder

laundry soap


----------



## slightlymad

moth balls


----------



## TearyThunder

Nightgowns


----------



## Spooklights

oven mitts


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

peepholes...people who need peepholes


----------



## TearyThunder

quartz


----------



## slightlymad

roast


----------



## TearyThunder

Stupid Smiley Faces


----------



## slightlymad

[/IMG]toilet paper


----------



## TearyThunder

Under bed storage boxes


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

vaseline


----------



## slightlymad

wicker


----------



## TearyThunder

XXX (the movie)


----------



## Spooklights

Yoo Hoo


----------



## TearyThunder

Zip ties


----------



## HibLaGrande

ajax


----------



## TearyThunder

bowls


----------



## HibLaGrande

chlorox


----------



## TearyThunder

diapers


----------



## HibLaGrande

enema kits


----------



## TearyThunder

flip flops


----------



## HibLaGrande

grapes


----------



## TearyThunder

hot pockets


----------



## HibLaGrande

Ice-pops


----------



## TearyThunder

jelly


----------



## HibLaGrande

Kiwi


----------



## TearyThunder

Lace


----------



## HibLaGrande

mountain-dew


----------



## TearyThunder

napkins


----------



## HibLaGrande

oder-eaters


----------



## slightlymad

pregnancy tests


----------



## TearyThunder

quiz books


----------



## slightlymad

Rodents


----------



## TearyThunder

surge protectors


----------



## slightlymad

tea


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## slightlymad

Vitamins


----------



## TearyThunder

Watches


----------



## slightlymad

umbrellas


----------



## witch's spawn

vacum


----------



## slightlymad

watches


----------



## witch's spawn

xylophone


----------



## slightlymad

yellow smiley


----------



## witch's spawn

zit cream


----------



## slightlymad

alphabet soup


----------



## witch's spawn

bath supplies


----------



## slightlymad

cream


----------



## witch's spawn

dishes


----------



## slightlymad

enimas


----------



## witch's spawn

fish food


----------



## slightlymad

goobers


----------



## witch's spawn

hemroid cream


----------



## slightlymad

idiots


----------



## witch's spawn

jackets


----------



## slightlymad

kits


----------



## witch's spawn

leotards


----------



## gypsichic

mouse traps


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

nuts


----------



## slightlymad

outdoor lighting


----------



## HibLaGrande

pencils


----------



## slightlymad

quater books


----------



## HibLaGrande

rats.. hehe


----------



## slightlymad

silver fish


----------



## HibLaGrande

telephones


----------



## slightlymad

underwear


----------



## HibLaGrande

V05


----------



## slightlymad

water wings


----------



## Dr Morbius

XL shirts


----------



## slightlymad

yogurt


----------



## HibLaGrande

anusol


----------



## devilchild

baby stuff


----------



## TearyThunder

Cheese


----------



## HibLaGrande

Dairy products


----------



## slightlymad

everclear


----------



## Spooklights

fire extinguisher


----------



## TearyThunder

G-strings


----------



## slightlymad

hookers


----------



## TearyThunder

Iodized salt


----------



## slightlymad

jam


----------



## TearyThunder

Kit Kats


----------



## slightlymad

lumbar support


----------



## TearyThunder

Melons


----------



## slightlymad

noodles


----------



## TearyThunder

olives


----------



## trishaanne

Paper clips


----------



## TearyThunder

quick links


----------



## Death's Door

rope


----------



## slightlymad

snickers


----------



## TearyThunder

tape


----------



## slightlymad

Umbrella


----------



## TearyThunder

Vitamins


----------



## slightlymad

waste cans


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*X - Xerox machine​*


----------



## Death's Door

Ziti


----------



## TearyThunder

axes


----------



## trishaanne

Brake fluid


----------



## TearyThunder

Cat litter


----------



## Death's Door

Devil Dogs (cakes)


----------



## TearyThunder

easy bake ovens


----------



## Death's Door

Fig newtons


----------



## TearyThunder

glitter


----------



## HibLaGrande

hand soap


----------



## Spooklights

ink cartridges


----------



## turtle2778

jump ropes


----------



## Spooklights

kool-aid


----------



## turtle2778

LAWN MOWER


----------



## slightlymad

moldy mulch


----------



## TearyThunder

Night gowns


----------



## slightlymad

outdoor equiptment


----------



## TearyThunder

panties


----------



## slightlymad

restraints


----------



## TearyThunder

Umm Q got missed.


----------



## slightlymad

OOPS thats twice today knew i shouldnt have messed aruond before the big game
Quaker Oats


----------



## TearyThunder

socks

(skipping R since it was already done)


----------



## slightlymad

trains


----------



## TearyThunder

urinals


----------



## slightlymad

vaginal cream


----------



## TearyThunder

wart remover


----------



## slightlymad

x-men


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## slightlymad

zena sword


----------



## TearyThunder

apple juice


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Bacon


----------



## TearyThunder

Chilli powder


----------



## slightlymad

Dirt


----------



## Death's Door

Efferdent denture cream


----------



## TearyThunder

flags


----------



## trishaanne

Gas cans


----------



## TearyThunder

hats


----------



## Death's Door

index cards


----------



## TearyThunder

juices


----------



## Beepem

Korn CD's
(theyre a band)


----------



## slightlymad

icecream

Im not that old


----------



## slightlymad

liqueeish

but i am senile


----------



## TearyThunder

mothballs


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*needles​*


----------



## TearyThunder

olives


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Pans​*


----------



## Death's Door

quilts


----------



## TearyThunder

rice


----------



## Spooklights

shampoo


----------



## HibLaGrande

tea bags


----------



## TearyThunder

underwear


----------



## HibLaGrande

Vaccuum cleaners


----------



## TearyThunder

walls


----------



## Spooklights

X-acto knife


----------



## HibLaGrande

Yarn


----------



## Spooklights

Ziploc Bags


----------



## HibLaGrande

Antacids


----------



## turtle2778

Bar Bells...thats two


----------



## slightlymad

calender


----------



## trishaanne

Dish detergent


----------



## TearyThunder

easy off


----------



## trishaanne

fish net stockings


----------



## gypsichic

geratol


----------



## Death's Door

hot pockets


----------



## TearyThunder

ice


----------



## Death's Door

jelly


----------



## TearyThunder

kleenex


----------



## Spooklights

lawn chairs


----------



## TearyThunder

music


----------



## HibLaGrande

notebooks


----------



## TearyThunder

oatmeal


----------



## HibLaGrande

pants


----------



## TearyThunder

quilts


----------



## Spooklights

radio


----------



## trishaanne

sewing machine


----------



## TearyThunder

toothpaste


----------



## Hella

suckers


----------



## bodybagged

upwords


----------



## trishaanne

vaseline


----------



## TearyThunder

windsheild wipers


----------



## Spooklights

Xbox


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## HibLaGrande

zip-lok bags


----------



## TearyThunder

alcohol


----------



## HibLaGrande

brooms


----------



## TearyThunder

clay


----------



## HibLaGrande

dog food


----------



## TearyThunder

easels


----------



## HibLaGrande

fans


----------



## TearyThunder

gardening tools


----------



## Fangs

hoses


----------



## TearyThunder

iodine


----------



## Fangs

jacks


----------



## slightlymad

kit kat


----------



## TearyThunder

limes


----------



## Death's Door

microwaves


----------



## slightlymad

nuts


----------



## Death's Door

oil paint


----------



## spideranne

popcorn


----------



## TearyThunder

quilt batting


----------



## trishaanne

razor blades


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

salsa


----------



## TearyThunder

thongs


----------



## Spooklights

USB cables


----------



## TearyThunder

video games


----------



## Spooklights

waterproof sealer


----------



## TearyThunder

X-tra laundry soap


----------



## turtle2778

Yo-Yo's


----------



## Spooklights

zebra striped accessories


----------



## TearyThunder

alphabet soup


----------



## Bone Dancer

bra


----------



## slightlymad

cookies


----------



## TearyThunder

dressing


----------



## Death's Door

envelopes


----------



## TearyThunder

film


----------



## Bone Dancer

grills


----------



## TearyThunder

hair dye


----------



## Bone Dancer

interior lighting


----------



## TearyThunder

jewelry


----------



## Bone Dancer

kids toys


----------



## TearyThunder

lotion


----------



## Bone Dancer

milk


----------



## TearyThunder

notebooks


----------



## turtle2778

oven mits


----------



## TearyThunder

pans


----------



## turtle2778

quarters


----------



## TearyThunder

radios


----------



## Fangs

shower curtains


----------



## slightlymad

tacos


----------



## Bone Dancer

underware


----------



## slightlymad

vitamins


----------



## TearyThunder

weights


----------



## Bone Dancer

XXL shirts


----------



## TearyThunder

yeast


----------



## Bone Dancer

zeolite


----------



## TearyThunder

audio equipment


----------



## Bone Dancer

batteries


----------



## TearyThunder

candy


----------



## Bone Dancer

dog food for those poor souls that dont have cats


----------



## roadkill

envelopes


----------



## TearyThunder

Fritos


----------



## Bone Dancer

great stuff foam


----------



## Spooklights

Hampster cages for those poor souls who don't have dogs _or_ cats.


----------



## TearyThunder

ice


----------



## Bone Dancer

jars


----------



## TearyThunder

knives


----------



## Bone Dancer

lotion


----------



## TearyThunder

markers


----------



## Bone Dancer

nuts


----------



## TearyThunder

oil


----------



## Spooklights

phones


----------



## TearyThunder

quarters


----------



## slightlymad

rest rooms


----------



## TearyThunder

tablets


----------



## slightlymad

ultra voilet light


----------



## TearyThunder

velvetta cheese


----------



## Fangs

watermelons


----------



## slightlymad

x-men


----------



## Bone Dancer

zokor a medication


----------



## turtle2778

Yo-Yo's

Someone missed the Y


----------



## TearyThunder

Asprin


----------



## Bone Dancer

brooms


----------



## TearyThunder

clocks


----------



## slightlymad

dummies


----------



## screamer

Envelopes


----------



## Hauntiholik

frozen food


----------



## slightlymad

grapes


----------



## Hauntiholik

hotdogs


----------



## Spooklights

irons


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

juice


----------



## Hauntiholik

kettles


----------



## turtle2778

Lamps


----------



## TearyThunder

mops


----------



## Bone Dancer

nets, fish


----------



## TearyThunder

oil


----------



## Bone Dancer

peanuts


----------



## TearyThunder

quarts of milk


----------



## Bone Dancer

ranch dressing


----------



## slightlymad

silly putty


----------



## Hauntiholik

tools


----------



## Lazario

Uncle Buck DVD (in the Home Entertainment department)


----------



## Hauntiholik

vacuums


----------



## Death's Door

wicker furniture


----------



## Lazario

Xzibit CD - *Clean version* (  )


----------



## Death's Door

yellow paint


----------



## Lazario

Zoolander DVD


----------



## Bone Dancer

ant poison


----------



## Lazario

Barbie doll


----------



## TearyThunder

computers


----------



## grapegrl




----------



## Hauntiholik

eggplants


----------



## grapegrl




----------



## Hauntiholik

Garden tools


----------



## TearyThunder

Hair Dye


----------



## Bone Dancer

ice cream, chocolate


----------



## Lazario

Jumbo (Ice Cream) Cones


----------



## TearyThunder

kleenex


----------



## Lazario

licorice


----------



## TearyThunder

motor oil


----------



## Hauntiholik

Noodles


----------



## Lazario

Orangle Glow


----------



## TearyThunder

pickles


----------



## Lazario

Queen Latifah CD


----------



## TearyThunder

Rat traps


----------



## Hauntiholik

Staples


----------



## TearyThunder

tuna


----------



## Lazario

United States of Leland DVD


----------



## Hauntiholik

vent hose


----------



## Lazario

water filter


----------



## Hauntiholik

xbox


----------



## TearyThunder

yeast


----------



## Hauntiholik

zebras (toys)


----------



## Lazario

Apollo 13 DVD


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bicycles


----------



## TearyThunder

cake


----------



## Hauntiholik

Doughnuts


----------



## TearyThunder

easy bake oven


----------



## Lazario

Funions


----------



## Hauntiholik

grapes


----------



## Lazario

heart-shaped jewelry


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ice cream


----------



## TearyThunder

Juice


----------



## Hauntiholik

Kleenex


----------



## TearyThunder

liquid hand soap


----------



## Hauntiholik

motor oil


----------



## TearyThunder

newspapers


----------



## Hauntiholik

optometrist


----------



## TearyThunder

packing tape


----------



## Hauntiholik

quilted northern TP


----------



## TearyThunder

razors


----------



## Lazario

silk


----------



## trishaanne

towels


----------



## TearyThunder

watches


----------



## Hauntiholik

utensils
Vests

xbox games


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

watermelon


----------



## slightlymad

zit cream


----------



## Hauntiholik

AppleJacks


----------



## Bone Dancer

bacon bits


----------



## Hauntiholik

candy


----------



## turtle2778

Deordorant


----------



## TearyThunder

eggo waffles


----------



## Bone Dancer

french vanila ice cream


----------



## TearyThunder

gas cans


----------



## Fangs

hobby horse


----------



## Bone Dancer

infant clothing


----------



## slightlymad

jolly rancher


----------



## Bone Dancer

kleenex tissue


----------



## slightlymad

lights


----------



## Bone Dancer

mouse traps


----------



## slightlymad

noodles


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil


----------



## slightlymad

peanuts


----------



## TearyThunder

quarters


----------



## Death's Door

rugs


----------



## TearyThunder

soap


----------



## Death's Door

Toilet paper


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## Death's Door

Vick's cough drops


----------



## Hauntiholik

water bottles


----------



## TearyThunder

xtra laundry soap


----------



## Hauntiholik

yellow saffron rice


----------



## slightlymad

zypher model


----------



## Fangs

Ande's Mints


----------



## Death's Door

Baby Bottles


----------



## Bone Dancer

cat food


----------



## TearyThunder

dishes


----------



## Bone Dancer

exit signs


----------



## TearyThunder

flip flops


----------



## slightlymad

Dusters


----------



## TearyThunder

eggs


----------



## slightlymad

Frogger


----------



## TearyThunder

gel


----------



## slightlymad

hair spray


----------



## TearyThunder

ice


----------



## slightlymad

jello


----------



## Hauntiholik

KettleCorn


----------



## slightlymad

ice pops


----------



## TearyThunder

licorice


----------



## slightlymad

mentos


----------



## TearyThunder

nets


----------



## Dr Morbius

One million customers in line.


----------



## slightlymad

people lingering in the middle of isles


----------



## Hauntiholik

Q & A books


----------



## Fangs

ripped open packages--some people grrr.


----------



## Bone Dancer

sugar pops


----------



## slightlymad

toilet paper


----------



## bodybagged

udder cream


----------



## Bone Dancer

velveta,cheese like material


----------



## trishaanne

windex


----------



## TearyThunder

xl shirts


----------



## Hauntiholik

yogurt


----------



## Death's Door

zippers


----------



## trishaanne

Applesauce


----------



## TearyThunder

bottled water


----------



## Death's Door

curtains


----------



## TearyThunder

dvd's


----------



## slightlymad

educational materail


----------



## trishaanne

feather dusters


----------



## slightlymad

gravel


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hockey pucks


----------



## Dr Morbius

Inconvenience


----------



## Hauntiholik

jellybeans


----------



## TearyThunder

kitty litter


----------



## Death's Door

laxatives


----------



## Spooklights

Maalox


----------



## TearyThunder

notebook paper


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil filters


----------



## TearyThunder

plastic cups


----------



## slightlymad

quaker oats


----------



## TearyThunder

rice


----------



## Bone Dancer

screw drivers, not the drink, sorry TT


----------



## TearyThunder

lol I know they don't have them BD.

Trash bags


----------



## slightlymad

ultra pampers


----------



## TearyThunder

video games


----------



## turtle2778

Wall Paper


----------



## TearyThunder

xtra laundry soap


----------



## Bone Dancer

yarn


----------



## slightlymad

zebra


----------



## turtle2778

Apples....They have zebras at WALMART...Dang that store has everything


----------



## Bone Dancer

books


----------



## Death's Door

Concord grape juice


----------



## TearyThunder

dustpans


----------



## Spooklights

extension cords


----------



## TearyThunder

flags


----------



## Fangs

google eyes


----------



## TearyThunder

hats


----------



## Fangs

igloo coolers


----------



## TearyThunder

Jelly


----------



## Fangs

Kites


----------



## TearyThunder

lamps


----------



## Bone Dancer

mouse traps


----------



## slightlymad

night lights


----------



## trishaanne

orange juice


----------



## Lazario

peanut butter


----------



## TearyThunder

q-tips


----------



## slightlymad

rope


----------



## Bone Dancer

sugar


----------



## trishaanne

tape


----------



## Hauntiholik

underwear


----------



## Death's Door

violets (plant)


----------



## Lazario

wax candles


----------



## Fangs

Xavier ?'s (dont remember his last name) Cabbage patch kids


----------



## TearyThunder

lol it's Roberts Fangs.

yeast rolls


----------



## bodybagged

zebras, lil plastic ones.


----------



## TearyThunder

advil


----------



## Bone Dancer

bird food


----------



## TearyThunder

chips


----------



## turtle2778

Ding Dongs


----------



## Bone Dancer

everready batteries


----------



## turtle2778

fog machine


----------



## TearyThunder

great stuff foam


----------



## turtle2778

hairspray


----------



## TearyThunder

icecream


----------



## Bone Dancer

jacks,car


----------



## turtle2778

kites


----------



## TearyThunder

lava lamps


----------



## Spooklights

miracle grow


----------



## turtle2778

noodles


----------



## TearyThunder

oatmeal


----------



## turtle2778

Pasta


----------



## TearyThunder

quartz


----------



## turtle2778

radios


----------



## TearyThunder

tablecloths


----------



## Bone Dancer

shorts
now tablecloths


----------



## Spooklights

under the counter can openers


----------



## TearyThunder

velcro


----------



## Bone Dancer

water bottles


----------



## TearyThunder

xtra laundry soap


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yellow Roll-Back Smiley faces..(God I hate those)


----------



## TearyThunder

zip ties


----------



## Fangs

Animal print fabric


----------



## Bone Dancer

bread


----------



## TearyThunder

cheese


----------



## Dr Morbius

Dumb employees


----------



## Bone Dancer

exit signs


----------



## Hauntiholik

frisbees


----------



## Bone Dancer

golf balls


----------



## TearyThunder

hershey's kisses


----------



## Fangs

ironing boards


----------



## BloodyRose

junk


----------



## TearyThunder

kleenex


----------



## Bone Dancer

lamps


----------



## Lazario

Mountain Dew soda


----------



## Bone Dancer

nets,fish


----------



## TearyThunder

olives


----------



## Death's Door

potholders


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Quilts


----------



## TearyThunder

rasins


----------



## Hauntiholik

shoes


----------



## TearyThunder

towels


----------



## Hauntiholik

utility knives


----------



## TearyThunder

video games


----------



## grapegrl

windshield wiper blades


----------



## TearyThunder

xbox


----------



## Death's Door

yeast


----------



## TearyThunder

ziplock bags


----------



## Spooklights

air conditioners


----------



## TearyThunder

barbies


----------



## Spooklights

car wax


----------



## Dr Morbius

Dumb Employees. (I know, I said it before, but whenever "D" comes up for me, I'll say it over and over!)


----------



## Spooklights

electric can openers


----------



## TearyThunder

fake plants


----------



## turtle2778

garbage bags


----------



## TearyThunder

hair spray


----------



## Fangs

irridescent fabrics


----------



## TearyThunder

Jelly beans


----------



## Fangs

Kool aid


----------



## Fangs

liver


----------



## Bone Dancer

movies,dvd's


----------



## Death's Door

newspapers


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil can


----------



## trishaanne

pepper


----------



## Death's Door

quarterback posters


----------



## Hauntiholik

radishes


----------



## TearyThunder

stewed tomatoes


----------



## Death's Door

Tickle Me Elmo


----------



## Spooklights

USA flags


----------



## TearyThunder

VCR's


----------



## Bone Dancer

watering cans


----------



## TearyThunder

xmen action figures


----------



## ShadyHallows

Year old pop.


----------



## TearyThunder

Zima


----------



## Bone Dancer

asprin they still make zima wow


----------



## trishaanne

bleach


----------



## Death's Door

coffee


----------



## trishaanne

dish towels


----------



## TearyThunder

eggs


You BD they still make Zima. They have different flavors now too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

fabric softener


----------



## Death's Door

grass seed


----------



## TearyThunder

halogen(sp) lights


----------



## Bone Dancer

inline skates


----------



## TearyThunder

gelatin


----------



## Death's Door

hard candy


----------



## TearyThunder

icecream


----------



## turtle2778

Juice


----------



## TearyThunder

koi


----------



## turtle2778

Lamps


----------



## TearyThunder

masking tape


----------



## Death's Door

notebooks


----------



## TearyThunder

oatmeal


----------



## turtle2778

pot pies


----------



## Fangs

quick drying nail polish


----------



## TearyThunder

rope


----------



## Koumajutsu

Staples?


----------



## Spooklights

tape


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## Spooklights

velcro


----------



## TearyThunder

water


----------



## grapegrl

X-tra large muu-muus


----------



## TearyThunder

yeast rolls


----------



## Bone Dancer

zip lock bags


----------



## TearyThunder

ace bandages


----------



## Bone Dancer

band-aids


----------



## TearyThunder

clothes hangers


----------



## Bone Dancer

dog food


----------



## Fangs

erasers


----------



## TearyThunder

fuses


----------



## Bone Dancer

goldfish


----------



## DeathTouch

hooks


----------



## Bone Dancer

ink cartridges


----------



## kevin242

Japanese beetle traps


----------



## TearyThunder

kitchen utensils


----------



## Spooklights

large trash bags


----------



## TearyThunder

marbles


----------



## Bone Dancer

nuts


----------



## TearyThunder

Oil


----------



## Bone Dancer

shirts


----------



## TearyThunder

tennis shoes


----------



## Bone Dancer

ultra bright tooth paste


----------



## Spooklights

vegetables in cans


----------



## TearyThunder

whistles


----------



## Bone Dancer

xl shirts


----------



## TearyThunder

yellow cake mix


----------



## Bone Dancer

zip lock bags


----------



## slightlymad

apples


----------



## Death's Door

baby bibs


----------



## Bone Dancer

car keys


----------



## TearyThunder

dill pickles


----------



## Death's Door

erasers


----------



## TearyThunder

frosting


----------



## Death's Door

gaskets


----------



## TearyThunder

hats


----------



## Spooklights

ibuprofen


----------



## TearyThunder

jelly beans


----------



## slightlymad

karts


----------



## Spooklights

lamps


----------



## TearyThunder

marshmellows


----------



## Fangs

Nets


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil


----------



## slightlymad

pots


----------



## Bone Dancer

Q-tips


----------



## slightlymad

ruffles


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

soap


----------



## TearyThunder

tombstones


----------



## slightlymad

umbrellas


----------



## Bone Dancer

vitamens


----------



## TearyThunder

wastebaskets


----------



## Bone Dancer

x-men toys


----------



## Fangs

yo yos


----------



## TearyThunder

Zest soap


----------



## Fangs

Angels


----------



## Bone Dancer

bread


----------



## TearyThunder

coffee


----------



## Bone Dancer

donuts, glazed


----------



## slightlymad

eraseable markers


----------



## grapegrl

fingernail polish


----------



## Death's Door

gumdrops


----------



## trishaanne

hamburger rolls


----------



## TearyThunder

Ivory soap


----------



## Spooklights

jewelry


----------



## TearyThunder

Krylon Paint


----------



## grapegrl

lipgloss


----------



## TearyThunder

mousse


----------



## Bone Dancer

nails


----------



## TearyThunder

oreos


----------



## Bone Dancer

pots, flower


----------



## TearyThunder

quilts


----------



## Fangs

rubber pet toys


----------



## TearyThunder

socks


----------



## turtle2778

tea bags


----------



## Bone Dancer

underware


----------



## turtle2778

vaccum bags


----------



## TearyThunder

wafers


----------



## Bone Dancer

xl bags of that old popcorn


----------



## TearyThunder

Yoga Mats


----------



## Spooklights

zippers


----------



## TearyThunder

Ace bandages


----------



## Death's Door

blenders (margarita time!!!!)


----------



## TearyThunder

Cordless phones


----------



## Bone Dancer

dremel


----------



## slightlymad

d bateries


----------



## TearyThunder

easy off


----------



## Bone Dancer

froozen food


----------



## TearyThunder

gold


----------



## Bone Dancer

hats


----------



## TearyThunder

ice


----------



## Bone Dancer

jack, car


----------



## slightlymad

kleenex


----------



## Bone Dancer

light bulbs


----------



## trishaanne

mustard


----------



## TearyThunder

nachos


----------



## grapegrl

organizers


----------



## Spooklights

pop up books


----------



## Bone Dancer

quarts of milk, chocolate


----------



## TearyThunder

rice crispies


----------



## slightlymad

slinky


----------



## TearyThunder

tealights


----------



## Spooklights

utensils


----------



## Bone Dancer

vacumm cleaners


----------



## slightlymad

waders


----------



## TearyThunder

xmen figures


----------



## Bone Dancer

yarn


----------



## TearyThunder

zingers


----------



## Bone Dancer

auto parts


----------



## trishaanne

band aids


----------



## Koumajutsu

Condoms :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

dog collars


----------



## TearyThunder

energy drinks


----------



## Koumajutsu

Fiber suppliments


----------



## trishaanne

glue


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hoses


----------



## slightlymad

idiots


----------



## Spooklights

jello


----------



## TearyThunder

Kilz


----------



## turtle2778

Lamps


----------



## TearyThunder

Milk


----------



## Bone Dancer

nuts


----------



## TearyThunder

orange juice


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pillows


----------



## slightlymad

quarter wrappers


----------



## TearyThunder

rolling pins


----------



## slightlymad

silly string


----------



## TearyThunder

toothpaste


----------



## slightlymad

outdoor lighting


----------



## TearyThunder

oops SM wrong letter


----------



## Bone Dancer

underground wire

SM the next letter is the letter V


----------



## bodybagged

Vagisil! lol.


----------



## TearyThunder

Wrenches


----------



## Koumajutsu

Xbox


----------



## TearyThunder

Yo-yo's


----------



## Spooklights

zippo lighters


----------



## TearyThunder

Advil


----------



## Spooklights

bottle openers


----------



## TearyThunder

candy


----------



## Hauntiholik

digital cameras


----------



## grapegrl

elephant garlic


----------



## Spooklights

frames


----------



## TearyThunder

Eggo waffles


----------



## Death's Door

hot pockets


----------



## TearyThunder

Ivy garland


----------



## Bone Dancer

jelly beans


----------



## TearyThunder

koolaid


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Lemons


----------



## Koumajutsu

macaronni


----------



## TearyThunder

Newspapers


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil


----------



## TearyThunder

popcorn


----------



## Death's Door

quick reference books


----------



## Koumajutsu

Resumé paper


----------



## TearyThunder

sugar


----------



## Koumajutsu

T-Shirts


----------



## TearyThunder

under the bed storage boxes


----------



## Death's Door

vellum paper (scrapbook paper)


----------



## TearyThunder

White socks


----------



## Bone Dancer

xl lawn bags


----------



## TearyThunder

yellow smileys


----------



## Koumajutsu

Zantac


----------



## TearyThunder

angry customers


----------



## Death's Door

boullion cubes


----------



## TearyThunder

chowmein noodles


----------



## Koumajutsu

Digital Cameras


----------



## TearyThunder

energizer batteries


----------



## Spookkid

flowers


----------



## Koumajutsu

garden hose


----------



## TearyThunder

hamburger buns


----------



## Bone Dancer

index cards


----------



## slightlymad

jelly beans


----------



## Bone Dancer

kit kat bar


----------



## slightlymad

liquid nails


----------



## Spooklights

mouthwash


----------



## slightlymad

nuts


----------



## TearyThunder

oranges


----------



## Bone Dancer

prune juice


----------



## TearyThunder

quick drying nail polish


----------



## Koumajutsu

Racks of CDs


----------



## spideranne

Soap


----------



## Koumajutsu

Transmission Fluid


----------



## Hauntiholik

utter balm


----------



## TearyThunder

Vaseline


----------



## Koumajutsu

Wiper Fluid


----------



## TearyThunder

X-men special edition DVD


----------



## Koumajutsu

young cashiers


----------



## TearyThunder

zippers


----------



## Koumajutsu

acetaminophen


----------



## TearyThunder

belts


----------



## Koumajutsu

Candy


----------



## TearyThunder

drill bits


----------



## Spooklights

earrings


----------



## Sinister

First National Bank


----------



## TearyThunder

gum


----------



## Koumajutsu

High top sneakers


----------



## TearyThunder

icecream


----------



## Bone Dancer

jumper cables


----------



## TearyThunder

kites


----------



## Bone Dancer

lawn chairs


----------



## TearyThunder

mushrooms


----------



## Hauntiholik

nylons


----------



## Koumajutsu

orange construction paper


----------



## Bone Dancer

paper backed books


----------



## Koumajutsu

Quikrete


----------



## TearyThunder

robes


----------



## Koumajutsu

silverware


----------



## TearyThunder

tape


----------



## Bone Dancer

utensils


----------



## TearyThunder

Velveeta Cheese


----------



## Sinister

Wite-Out


----------



## TearyThunder

X men DVD's


----------



## Bone Dancer

yarn


----------



## TearyThunder

zip ties


----------



## Death's Door

advertisement


----------



## Koumajutsu

baby formula


----------



## TearyThunder

crayons


----------



## Bone Dancer

dremels


----------



## TearyThunder

easels


----------



## Spooklights

flowers


----------



## TearyThunder

great stuff foam


----------



## Spooklights

hidden word puzzles


----------



## Koumajutsu

iodine


----------



## TearyThunder

Jacks


----------



## Death's Door

kitchenware


----------



## grapegrl

lemonade concentrate


----------



## TearyThunder

magazines


----------



## Death's Door

nail polish


----------



## TearyThunder

Oranges


----------



## Bone Dancer

potato chips


----------



## Sinister

Queens


----------



## TearyThunder

quartz


----------



## Spooklights

Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## TearyThunder

soy sauce


----------



## Spooklights

trash cans


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## Spooklights

violet food


----------



## TearyThunder

windshield wipers


----------



## Bone Dancer

xl costumes


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## halloweengirl

Zoo Pals


----------



## Koumajutsu

A-Team DVDs


----------



## Bone Dancer

bats, rubber


----------



## halloweengirl

cat food


----------



## TearyThunder

dolls


----------



## Spooklights

electric trimmers


----------



## TearyThunder

fish sticks


----------



## Koumajutsu

gobstoppers


----------



## Bone Dancer

hot peppers


----------



## Koumajutsu

iPod accessories


----------



## Bone Dancer

jacks, car


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kit kats?


----------



## halloweengirl

Lip stick


----------



## Spooklights

mats


----------



## TearyThunder

nails


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil can


----------



## Johnny Thunder

popsicles


----------



## TearyThunder

Quartz


----------



## slightlymad

rollr skates


----------



## TearyThunder

stationary


----------



## Bone Dancer

tea


----------



## Koumajutsu

UV lights


----------



## TearyThunder

velcro


----------



## Koumajutsu

water


----------



## Beepem

xylophones.....maybe?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yellow zonkers


----------



## Beepem

apples


----------



## TearyThunder

ummm what happened to Z
Zipper

Bowls


----------



## Beepem

cat food


----------



## TearyThunder

doughnuts


----------



## Koumajutsu

energy efficient small appliances


----------



## Bone Dancer

fans


----------



## TearyThunder

gumdrops


----------



## Koumajutsu

High Ball glasses


----------



## Spooklights

ink pens


----------



## slightlymad

jello


----------



## Beepem

kangaroo. no wait..

kitty food!


----------



## Spooklights

lamp stands


----------



## Johnny Thunder

made in china tshirts


----------



## TearyThunder

nails


----------



## Bone Dancer

oven cleaner


----------



## TearyThunder

pickles


----------



## halloweengirl

Q-tips


----------



## Hauntiholik

razor blades


----------



## Johnny Thunder

soup bowls


----------



## TearyThunder

towels


----------



## Bone Dancer

underground wire


----------



## Death's Door

Vanity Mirror


----------



## halloweengirl

window shades


----------



## TearyThunder

x-men figures


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yellow smiley faces


----------



## Beepem

xylophones.....
what else?


----------



## TearyThunder

Zippers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

anxious customers standing in way too long check out lines....


----------



## TearyThunder

buttons


----------



## Spooklights

candles


----------



## TearyThunder

door knobs


----------



## Bone Dancer

everyready batteries


----------



## TearyThunder

fish aquariums


----------



## Bone Dancer

gravel , for fish aquariums


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Halloween costumes


----------



## gypsichic

immodium AD


----------



## Death's Door

jazz cds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kitchen utensils


----------



## Hauntiholik

liver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Manly flannel shirts


----------



## TearyThunder

nylon stockings


----------



## halloweengirl

Oxy facial cleanser


----------



## TearyThunder

purses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

quartz watch faces


----------



## TearyThunder

rhinestone collars


----------



## Johnny Thunder

snickers


----------



## TearyThunder

thumb tacks


----------



## gypsichic

underoos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

violets


----------



## Bone Dancer

Water, bottles of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Xtreme Deodorant by Right Guard


----------



## grapegrl

yesterday's bread


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zinnia seeds


----------



## Bone Dancer

Apple Juice


----------



## Johnny Thunder

baby formula


----------



## grapegrl

Cheese Nips


----------



## TearyThunder

drills


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Earrings


----------



## halloweengirl

Fishing poles


----------



## TearyThunder

glasses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hamburger buns


----------



## TearyThunder

iodine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jam


----------



## TearyThunder

kites


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ladies' fine apparel


----------



## TearyThunder

maps


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no return policy


----------



## TearyThunder

oatmeal


----------



## Johnny Thunder

plastic bags


----------



## TearyThunder

quarters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rafters


----------



## TearyThunder

socks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

training bras


----------



## TearyThunder

ribbon


----------



## slightlymad

uv rated glasses


----------



## Bone Dancer

vents for dryers


----------



## Sinister

welfare checks


----------



## TearyThunder

Xtra laundry soap


----------



## Sinister

Young'uns


----------



## TearyThunder

Ziploc bags


----------



## Sinister

Assholes


----------



## TearyThunder

bags


----------



## Bone Dancer

candy, halloween


----------



## TearyThunder

Duct tape


----------



## Koumajutsu

electric can opener


----------



## TearyThunder

fish


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Grape Nuts cereal


----------



## TearyThunder

hotdogs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ice cream pops


----------



## Bone Dancer

jacks, car


----------



## Johnny Thunder

krackle bars


----------



## TearyThunder

Lip gloss


----------



## Johnny Thunder

men's socks


----------



## TearyThunder

newspaper


----------



## Johnny Thunder

orange flavored lollipops


----------



## TearyThunder

pictures


----------



## Bone Dancer

quarts of juice


----------



## TearyThunder

rice


----------



## Johnny Thunder

seasonal items


----------



## TearyThunder

tea


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U.S. News & World Report


----------



## TearyThunder

vitamins


----------



## Sinister

work gloves


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Xgames BMX bike


----------



## Sinister

Yard Tractors


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z (Dragonball) DVD....ok weak but Z is friggin hard....


----------



## TearyThunder

apex electronics


----------



## Bone Dancer

bolts


----------



## TearyThunder

clay


----------



## Johnny Thunder

devil dogs


----------



## TearyThunder

eggs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

frozen pizza


----------



## TearyThunder

glitter


----------



## Koumajutsu

Hi-Lighters


----------



## TearyThunder

iodized salt


----------



## Bone Dancer

jam


----------



## TearyThunder

kitty litter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lemonade


----------



## TearyThunder

mats


----------



## halloweengirl

Nintendo DS


----------



## TearyThunder

opals


----------



## Johnny Thunder

plates


----------



## TearyThunder

quilts


----------



## trishaanne

rubber bands


----------



## Bone Dancer

saws


----------



## TearyThunder

toys


----------



## Wildomar

umbrellas


----------



## TearyThunder

video games


----------



## Wildomar

Windex


----------



## TearyThunder

xbox


----------



## Wildomar

yogurt


----------



## TearyThunder

zest soap


----------



## Wildomar

Aerosol paints


----------



## Johnny Thunder

baby clothes


----------



## Wildomar

Chalk


----------



## Johnny Thunder

diapers


----------



## Koumajutsu

enriched flour


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flowers


----------



## halloweengirl

gatorade


----------



## Johnny Thunder

halogen light bulbs


----------



## TearyThunder

Ice packs


----------



## Spooklights

Jello


----------



## TearyThunder

krylon spray paint


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*listerine*


----------



## TearyThunder

moth balls


----------



## Koumajutsu

nutritional supplements


----------



## TearyThunder

oreos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

people buying oreos


----------



## Koumajutsu

Quiet parents, of loud children


----------



## spideranne

Rolos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Superman Returns action figures


----------



## Hauntiholik

towels


----------



## Wildomar

Queen-sized bed sheets


----------



## TearyThunder

roasting pans


----------



## Wildomar

Silly putty (I think they still make that stuff)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

TiVo


----------



## Koumajutsu

underarm deoderant


----------



## Johnny Thunder

violet girl's shirts


----------



## Koumajutsu

"wife beater" under shirts


----------



## Wildomar

X-men action figures


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yo yos


----------



## Koumajutsu

zipperless jeans


----------



## Wildomar

Aspercreme


----------



## TearyThunder

brushes


----------



## Wildomar

combs


----------



## Koumajutsu

dental floss


----------



## TearyThunder

energy drinks


----------



## Koumajutsu

foot powder


----------



## TearyThunder

glue


----------



## Koumajutsu

Hot-pants


----------



## TearyThunder

icing


----------



## Sinister

Icy-Hot


----------



## TearyThunder

Jello


----------



## Sinister

*KISS *CD's


----------



## TearyThunder

lava lamps


----------



## Sinister

Mother's with bratty kids


----------



## TearyThunder

Nyquil


----------



## Sinister

Oranges


----------



## TearyThunder

pickles


----------



## Bone Dancer

Quick, powder chocolate drink mix


----------



## TearyThunder

rasins


----------



## Koumajutsu

sports drink


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Teen Titans dvd


----------



## Bone Dancer

uv bulbs


----------



## TearyThunder

velvetta cheese


----------



## Johnny Thunder

water proof boots


----------



## Sinister

*X-Men *Action Figures


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yellow mums


----------



## Koumajutsu

Zantac


----------



## TearyThunder

apple scented shampoo


----------



## Koumajutsu

bicycles


----------



## TearyThunder

candles


----------



## Koumajutsu

dinosaur toys


----------



## Spooklights

erasers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fall decorations


----------



## Koumajutsu

garden fence


----------



## Johnny Thunder

halter tops.


----------



## Sinister

Inbred Shoppers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Janis Joplin CDs


----------



## Sinister

KJV Bibles


----------



## writer93

Lamps


----------



## Johnny Thunder

mouse pads


----------



## Sinister

New Merchandise


----------



## Johnny Thunder

olive oil


----------



## spideranne

pennies in the tills


----------



## Johnny Thunder

quarters in the cash register


----------



## Wildomar

Rolaids on the shelves


----------



## Johnny Thunder

smelly bathrooms


----------



## Wildomar

Tea bags


----------



## Johnny Thunder

unexpired (hopefully) food


----------



## Wildomar

Vexing greeters


----------



## TearyThunder

wingnuts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Xmen on DVD


----------



## TearyThunder

yellow smiley faces everywhere


----------



## Sinister

Zonked out Garden Center Employees


----------



## Johnny Thunder

applications for employment


----------



## TearyThunder

brownies


----------



## Sinister

Cute cashiers


----------



## TearyThunder

door greeters


----------



## Sinister

Evil store managers


----------



## Bone Dancer

frozen food


----------



## TearyThunder

glow in the dark tape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

handbags


----------



## Sinister

Idiots Christmas Shopping


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jellies


----------



## debbityboo

Rubber bands


----------



## Sinister

**** kickers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

table cloths


----------



## Sinister

UV lamps


----------



## Johnny Thunder

video surveillance cameras


----------



## Spooklights

wallpaper


----------



## TearyThunder

x-acto knives


----------



## Sinister

Yucky tofu


----------



## TearyThunder

zebra danios


----------



## Sinister

Axe Deodorant


----------



## TearyThunder

Barbies


----------



## Bone Dancer

candy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dirty floors


----------



## Sinister

Evil odors drifting from the bathrooms


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flowering shrubs


----------



## Sinister

Girls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

HOT girls (sometimes)


----------



## Sinister

Inbred yokels


----------



## Koumajutsu

JVC VCR/DVD Combo players


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kitchen towels


----------



## Dr Morbius

Livid customers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

multiple plastic bags hanging on that lazy susan check out bag thing


----------



## Koumajutsu

nine millimeter ammo


----------



## TearyThunder

Orange juice


----------



## Koumajutsu

perfume


----------



## TearyThunder

quarters


----------



## Koumajutsu

reeses pieces


----------



## TearyThunder

socks


----------



## Koumajutsu

toys


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## Koumajutsu

V-tech telephones


----------



## NickG

whipped chream


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Xmen halloween kids costumes


----------



## Beepem

yoga mats


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zinc in the multi-vitamins


----------



## Beepem

apple juice


----------



## Johnny Thunder

big ceilings


----------



## Beepem

colored pencils


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dark green pillows


----------



## Beepem

elephant jeans


----------



## Johnny Thunder

franks and beans


----------



## Beepem

games


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Halloween cards


----------



## TearyThunder

icecream


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jam


----------



## TearyThunder

kites


----------



## Spooklights

lampshades


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

money


----------



## TearyThunder

newspapers


----------



## Sinister

Old folks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

paper store fliers


----------



## nicole

J - Jelly


----------



## nicole

K - kitty food


----------



## Koumajutsu

lemon sented pine sol


----------



## trishaanne

Mouse traps


----------



## Koumajutsu

noxzema


----------



## Johnny Thunder

open wallets


----------



## Sinister

Ne'er Do-Wells.


----------



## gypsichic

ovaltine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

perfumes


----------



## Sinister

Quik-Crete


----------



## Johnny Thunder

refuse


----------



## Sinister

sea salt


----------



## Johnny Thunder

teriyaki sauce


----------



## Sinister

Unhappy costumers in long lines


----------



## Johnny Thunder

volleyballs


----------



## Wildomar

White paint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X-Men Trilogy DVD set


----------



## Wildomar

Yatze game


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zebra striped blanket


----------



## Wildomar

Analog time devices


----------



## Johnny Thunder

blue signage


----------



## grapegrl

cauliflower florets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Disney movies


----------



## TearyThunder

easy off


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flavored coffee


----------



## Sinister

Goth Chicks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hot goth chicks (sometimes)


----------



## Wildomar

"Hello and welcome to Walmart" greeters (I reall despise their peppy attitude)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ice picks


----------



## Sinister

Jiving garden Center Employees


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kitchen cleaners


----------



## Sinister

Little bastards that finger every donut in the case and then take some without paying for them.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

marigolds


----------



## Sinister

Night Stockers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

oleaginous floors


----------



## Wildomar

Pubescent teen store clerks with blue hair and lip piercings.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

quacking dog toys


----------



## Wildomar

Registers being operated by the pubescent teen store clerks mentioned above.


----------



## Sinister

Satan spawn turned loose in the toy department


----------



## Wildomar

Trick or treat apparel


----------



## Sinister

Ugly painted walls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

venomous clerks in the returns section


----------



## Koumajutsu

WarioWare video games


----------



## Sinister

wadded clothing in the dump bins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

xxx DVDs (Ok I know they don't but I want them to dammit)


----------



## Sinister

*Young Frankenstein *DVD's


----------



## Wildomar

Zest soap


----------



## Sinister

Apple Pie


----------



## halloweengirl

bra's


----------



## Sinister

Christmas Decorations


----------



## Wildomar

decorations of all kinds


----------



## Sinister

Extreme annoyance during the holidays


----------



## Johnny Thunder

five finger discounts


----------



## Sinister

garbage cans


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hanky panky in the break room


----------



## Wildomar

Interesting magazines in the checkout line... NOT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jerkoffs who push their carts into my Jeep


----------



## Wildomar

Kilos and kilos of useless crap.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lime juice from concentrate


----------



## Wildomar

More crap.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

numbingly ugly employee vests


----------



## Wildomar

Opportunities for advancement according to their commercials.


----------



## Sinister

Public relation hypocrisy


----------



## halloweengirl

Quality service with a smile....NOT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

raincoats


----------



## Koumajutsu

Skittles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

televisions


----------



## Koumajutsu

underwear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

violent videogames


----------



## grapegrl

Weirdos wandering aimlessly


----------



## Sinister

X-Box's returned because morons in their greed realized too late they couldn't really afford them.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yarn that i always want to knock off the shelves for some reason


----------



## Sinister

zilch as far as unedited CD's are concerened


----------



## Johnny Thunder

apple sauce


----------



## grapegrl

bawling brats


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cap toed work boots


----------



## Sinister

Dumbass ********


----------



## Johnny Thunder

edges of counters


----------



## Sinister

Fruit of the Loom underwear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grated cheese


----------



## Sinister

Holy Bible


----------



## Johnny Thunder

innovative customers who find new ways to block the aisles with their carts every time i'm in there


----------



## TearyThunder

Jump ropes


----------



## Sinister

Kool-Aid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lifesavers


----------



## Sinister

Menatally challenged morons


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nasty crap caught in the wheels of the carts


----------



## Wildomar

Obnoxious odors emnating from the building


----------



## Johnny Thunder

purple flowers


----------



## Beepem

questionable quality items


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rabid Eagles fan this past Sunday morning


----------



## Wildomar

Stupid smiley faces everywhere!! AAaaaaaahhh!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

terribly ugly pants


----------



## Beepem

ukeles that dont work


----------



## Johnny Thunder

vampire teeth


----------



## Beepem

western clothing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

xmen backpack


----------



## Wildomar

Yelling and screaming from little kids and the accompaning adults


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ziggy cards


----------



## Wildomar

Annoying crowds (I am really starting to be very negative regarding WalMart)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bubbles


----------



## Wildomar

cute smiley faces all over the store (... yeah, I really dont sell the happy, go-lucky persona when dealing with WalMart)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dark brown pants


----------



## Wildomar

energetic and informative store personell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fresh bread


----------



## Wildomar

good wholesome environment


----------



## Spooklights

Halloween items (in the Wal-Mart here, anyway)


----------



## Sinister

Idiots


----------



## TearyThunder

jelly beans


----------



## Sinister

Krazy Glue


----------



## TearyThunder

latex gloves


----------



## Sinister

moth balls


----------



## Hauntiholik

nutter butter cookies


----------



## Sinister

Olive Oil


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

peanut oil


----------



## Spooklights

quarts of oil


----------



## Bone Dancer

rat traps


----------



## Johnny Thunder

urine


----------



## Sinister

vomit


----------



## Johnny Thunder

watery vomit and urine stained bathroom floores


----------



## Sinister

X-Rated make-out sessions in the management office (I know all about this one)


----------



## Koumajutsu

yet another teen who doesn't realize that the sea of black bubbles on the ceiling are watching him pocket that $5 trinket he doesnt want to pay for


----------



## Sinister

Zombie-like trances of the folks who work overnights


----------



## grapegrl

Athenos feta cheese


----------



## morgan8586

Batman pj's


----------



## halloweengirl

Cover girl makeup


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dozens of people i'd like to smack


----------



## grapegrl

LOL, JT!

Enchiladas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:devil: 

frozen peas


----------



## Sinister

gutter snipes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hang-nailed checkout ladies


----------



## Sinister

Inbreeders


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jackoffs


----------



## Sinister

Kick balls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lazy fat f*&cks


----------



## Sinister

Mothers with unruly brats


----------



## Wildomar

Nincompoops


----------



## Sinister

Oldsters


----------



## Wildomar

People of the most annoying kind


----------



## Sinister

Skanks


----------



## Wildomar

I think we skipped "Q" and "R" in our zeal

Quacks of the most sorted nature.

Retched excuses for minimum wage employment

Okay now follow up with "T"


----------



## Sinister

(D'oh!)

Turkeys


----------



## Wildomar

Uninformed blue vest wearing slackers


----------



## Sinister

very angry seasonal employees


----------



## Wildomar

wasted stoner-type employees that keep leaving their post to find something to snack on.


----------



## Sinister

Xylophones by Playskool


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yelping white trash children


----------



## Sinister

Zero, negative even, intelligence


----------



## Wildomar

Abysmal intellectual employees with no concept of customer service unless as superviser is standing beside them.


----------



## Sinister

Big, smelly ******** whose idea of personal hygiene is to bathe in a bottle of cheap cologne.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cheap crap I don't need


----------



## Sinister

Diligent, overzealous morons willing to wait out in the cold to get el cheapo items on Blitz they will be returning the day after Christmas.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

envelopes waiting for me to lick them


----------



## Sinister

****ed up off-shoots of tried and true items.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

gloriously wonderful Halloween stuff


----------



## Wildomar

haunting images of people ransacking the isles without any sense of common courtesy or a grain of self discipline


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ink


----------



## Wildomar

Just enough people at any given point to make shopping in said store a nightmare. (Hmm new prop idea... WalMart shopping aisle and checkout line... very scary)


----------



## Sinister

Killer store hours


----------



## Spooklights

laundry detergent


----------



## TearyThunder

modems


----------



## Sinister

Noxious fumes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

orange cones placed over puddles and spills so i don't slip and fall and sue


----------



## Sinister

Pretty girls distracting horny cusomer service specialists, so their friends can steal what they want.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

quaint little Christmas village decorations that I'd like to play Godzilla with


----------



## Sinister

Raving lunatics frequenting the store in the wee hours of the morning


----------



## Johnny Thunder

starving employees


----------



## Koumajutsu

Understaffed registers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

turtle baby toys (we missed T)

and

violence in my head when i have to stand in line


----------



## Wildomar

Workers who... ah, who are we kidding they dont really work.


----------



## grapegrl

XXL granny panties


----------



## Wildomar

Yelling and screaming from the patrons and employees alike.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zoo animal fisher price toys


----------



## Wildomar

Ailes and ailes of crap


----------



## Johnny Thunder

beautiful pleather handbags for da ladies


----------



## Wildomar

cheap junk on every aisle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dog food


----------



## TearyThunder

earrings


----------



## Koumajutsu

Fish hooks


----------



## Wildomar

grundgy gross floors.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hankies


----------



## Sinister

Irresponsible Teens


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jubilent people buying nonsense they don't need


----------



## Sinister

Kids hopped up on a sugar high from too much candy and soda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lollipops consumed by kids who seek a sugar high


----------



## Sinister

Mothers of those kids that need their asses kicked


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nasty mouthed kids hepped up on sugary goofballs


----------



## Wildomar

other items too ridiculous to even discuss here..


----------



## TearyThunder

poorly maintained bathrooms


----------



## Sinister

Quick tempered mother's who DO pop their unruly kids right across the mouth


----------



## Johnny Thunder

red lipstick applied far too much to the mouths of quick tempered mothers


----------



## TearyThunder

Stupid smileys scattered thoughout the store


----------



## Johnny Thunder

trout fishin supplies


----------



## TearyThunder

underwear


----------



## Sinister

Variety chips fun paks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Variety chips fun paks


I hope that's not your breakfast?


----------



## TearyThunder

water bottles


----------



## Sinister

X (Malcom that is) clothes wearing thug types


----------



## TearyThunder

yo yo's


----------



## Sinister

TearyThunder said:


> yo yo's


Zen-like wisdom from the mouth's of the Malcolm X apparel wearing thug types


----------



## TearyThunder

Amethyst


----------



## Sinister

Big women who lean on their shopping carts all out of breath, loading up on junk food with Diet Coke to wash it all down with.


----------



## TearyThunder

Cashiers


----------



## Sinister

Deep discussions about loss and profit


----------



## TearyThunder

eggo waffles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fake plastic flowers


----------



## TearyThunder

gum


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hampers


----------



## TearyThunder

icecream


----------



## Sinister

jerk-offs


----------



## Beepem

kohls stuff cheaper


----------



## TearyThunder

Lemons


----------



## Beepem

h-i-j-k-j???


----------



## TearyThunder

Fixed it  You know where my mind was.


----------



## Sinister

Mangoes


----------



## TearyThunder

napkins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

open signs


----------



## TearyThunder

popcicles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

quarts of oil


----------



## Sinister

rotting meat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

slippery floors


----------



## Sinister

Tomato juice


----------



## Johnny Thunder

undercover store detectives


----------



## TearyThunder

vitamins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

wax paper


----------



## Sinister

*X-Men *action figures


----------



## TearyThunder

Yo-yo's


----------



## Sinister

Zebra stuffed animals


----------



## TearyThunder

asprin


----------



## Koumajutsu

billiard cues


----------



## TearyThunder

Crochet needles


----------



## Bone Dancer

doggy doors


----------



## grapegrl

eggs from free-range hens


----------



## TearyThunder

file boxes


----------



## halloweengirl

goat cheese


----------



## TearyThunder

ham


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Igloo coolers


----------



## TearyThunder

Jolly ranchers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Kraft products


----------



## Sinister

Meat Puppets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

noodles


----------



## Sinister

Oprah products


----------



## Johnny Thunder

products i avoid


----------



## Sinister

Quarrlesome managers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Red suited plastic Santas


----------



## Sinister

Slatterns


----------



## TearyThunder

turkey


----------



## Johnny Thunder

uniforms


----------



## Sinister

violets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

waxen complextion of the return counter woman i dealt with yesterday


----------



## Sinister

X-Men Action figures


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yellowjackets swarming the garbage bins outside the door


----------



## TearyThunder

zingers


----------



## Koumajutsu

Alphabits


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bottles of salsa


----------



## Koumajutsu

cans of soda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dairy products


----------



## Koumajutsu

energizer batteries


----------



## Johnny Thunder

frames


----------



## Koumajutsu

garden gnomes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hampster food


----------



## Koumajutsu

iiguana care books


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jelly


----------



## Koumajutsu

krazy glue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lemon lime soda


----------



## Koumajutsu

mountain dew


----------



## halloweengirl

New Found Glory CD


----------



## Koumajutsu

orange soda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

peppercorns


----------



## Koumajutsu

Q-tips


----------



## Johnny Thunder

roll on deodorant


----------



## Koumajutsu

safety tape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

toilet bowl cleaner


----------



## Koumajutsu

under arm odor of several unwashed shoppers


----------



## Wildomar

Very obtuse managers


----------



## Koumajutsu

wide aisles


----------



## Wildomar

X-men DVD


----------



## Koumajutsu

young, un-disiplined, heathens


----------



## Wildomar

Zeast SoaP


----------



## Koumajutsu

american cheese


----------



## Wildomar

Bumbleling employees


----------



## Koumajutsu

craft department


----------



## Wildomar

disinterested employees


----------



## halloweengirl

extreme stench in restrooms


----------



## Wildomar

Flippin nasty stench in restrooms!


----------



## TearyThunder

Glow in the dark underwear


----------



## Wildomar

(Do they really? )

Hellish environment


----------



## Koumajutsu

increasing number of halloween goodies


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes they do Omar and they are Halloween related too 

jelly beans


----------



## Wildomar

Kindly, ederly employees greeting the patrons with sincereity (not)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lost and found


----------



## Wildomar

minimum wages


----------



## Johnny Thunder

NFL stuff


----------



## Wildomar

Open boxes and blister packs from unruly children and adults.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

perfumes


----------



## Wildomar

Quaint and curious volumes of forgotten lore.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rows of mums


----------



## Sinister

Serious bad attitudes


----------



## Wildomar

Thousands of kids running rampant!


----------



## Sinister

Ugly ********


----------



## Spooklights

veneered cabinets


----------



## TearyThunder

weight benches


----------



## Wildomar

X-men action figures


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yellow pillows


----------



## Wildomar

Ziggy Cartoons book


----------



## Johnny Thunder

apple scented candles


----------



## Wildomar

Bling-bling!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

calendars


----------



## Wildomar

Dirty, greasy-haired consumers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

earl grey tea


----------



## Sinister

Fruitcakes (Of the eating and **** variety)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grouches


----------



## Sinister

Hairy women.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

idol worship


----------



## Wildomar

Judging by the people they hire, very loose employee hiring standards.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kielbasa


----------



## Wildomar

Lysol.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

magnets


----------



## TearyThunder

nachos


----------



## Wildomar

office supplies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

PineSol


----------



## Wildomar

Queensize sheets


----------



## TearyThunder

rulers


----------



## Wildomar

Silly Putty


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Tropicana orange juice


----------



## TearyThunder

user friendly self checkouts....................NOT!!!!!


----------



## grapegrl

vampire fangs


----------



## Spooklights

weird looking masks


----------



## TearyThunder

xbox


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yard supplies


----------



## grapegrl

Zinfandel, white


----------



## Johnny Thunder

[up north they don't -  ]

attitudes


----------



## Sinister

TearyThunder said:


> user friendly self checkouts....................NOT!!!!!


This annoying, stupid invention is about to become a thing of the past before too long.

Back to the game...

Bad Attitudes


----------



## grapegrl

Crappy attitudes


----------



## Sinister

Dirty floors


----------



## Hauntiholik

Exit


----------



## Sinister

****ed up toilets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

glitter bag purses for hoochies


----------



## TearyThunder

Hairspray


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ivy plants


----------



## TearyThunder

junk organizers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

koolaid


----------



## morgan8586

Kitty litter


----------



## morgan8586

lampshade


----------



## Johnny Thunder

menswear


----------



## TearyThunder

napkins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

orange juice concentrate


----------



## TearyThunder

pencil boxes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

queer looking shoes


----------



## Bone Dancer

rap music


----------



## TearyThunder

surge protectors


----------



## Spooklights

trick-or-treat candy


----------



## grapegrl

unusual smelling candles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

vapid conversations by the trash standing in back of me in line when all i want is my mini strobe


----------



## TearyThunder

wine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Xmen halloween costume


----------



## Sinister

Yo mama


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zoo-like conditions when its busy


----------



## TearyThunder

Allergy Medications


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bottles of soda


----------



## Sinister

crackheads


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dimes


----------



## Sinister

eating food that isn't paid for


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fantastic Four action figures


----------



## Sinister

Great Value products


----------



## TearyThunder

hot sauce


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Insane people


----------



## Sinister

Jewelry Department


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kosher pickles


----------



## TearyThunder

laces


----------



## Johnny Thunder

manwich


----------



## TearyThunder

noodles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

opal earrings


----------



## TearyThunder

picture frames


----------



## Sinister

Quizzical customers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rancid foodstuffs


----------



## TearyThunder

silverware


----------



## Johnny Thunder

toilet cleaners


----------



## TearyThunder

underwire bras


----------



## Johnny Thunder

very cool mini-strobe for 12 bucks


----------



## Koumajutsu

Waterboy on DVD


----------



## Johnny Thunder

XMen backpacks


----------



## Koumajutsu

Youth oriented backpacks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zinc in multivitamins


----------



## TearyThunder

apple sauce


----------



## Johnny Thunder

baby clothes


----------



## Spooklights

cardigans


----------



## Koumajutsu

Digital Cameras


----------



## Johnny Thunder

elephant plush toys


----------



## TearyThunder

fruit flavored lip gloss


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grape juice


----------



## TearyThunder

High heels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

icky bathroom floors


----------



## TearyThunder

jock straps


----------



## Johnny Thunder

koolaide


----------



## TearyThunder

lava lamps


----------



## Johnny Thunder

mango juice


----------



## TearyThunder

novels


----------



## Koumajutsu

Original ideas for prop parts


----------



## TearyThunder

popcorn


----------



## Koumajutsu

quite a large selection of greeting cards


----------



## TearyThunder

rice crispies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

soap dispensers


----------



## Wildomar

teenagers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

undies


----------



## Koumajutsu

vitamins


----------



## Wildomar

whiskey (at least they should)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X-Men 3 DVD


----------



## Koumajutsu

yelling todlers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zinnias


----------



## Koumajutsu

american flavor spray cheese


----------



## TearyThunder

bubble bath


----------



## Johnny Thunder

candy


----------



## Koumajutsu

dish soap


----------



## TearyThunder

etch a sketch


----------



## Koumajutsu

Fog juice


----------



## Wildomar

Ginger bread cookies


----------



## Koumajutsu

Hot dog buns


----------



## Wildomar

ink markers


----------



## Koumajutsu

Juice Boxes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kit kats


----------



## Wildomar

Lemon Drops


----------



## TearyThunder

marbles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no doze


----------



## Wildomar

office supplies


----------



## TearyThunder

purses


----------



## Wildomar

quilts


----------



## TearyThunder

rasins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

socks


----------



## Wildomar

Tube socks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ugly workers


----------



## TearyThunder

velveta cheese


----------



## Johnny Thunder

watering cans


----------



## Wildomar

xylene


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yellow smileys


----------



## Wildomar

zest soap


----------



## Johnny Thunder

apple spice scent candles


----------



## Wildomar

books


----------



## Koumajutsu

cardstock


----------



## Johnny Thunder

diapers


----------



## TearyThunder

earrings


----------



## Koumajutsu

Fresca


----------



## Wildomar

Golf supplies


----------



## Koumajutsu

Hot tub parts


----------



## Wildomar

Ink pens


----------



## Koumajutsu

Juicy Juice


----------



## TearyThunder

Kitty litter


----------



## Koumajutsu

Lemon fresh Pine Sol


----------



## TearyThunder

milk


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nilla wafers


----------



## Wildomar

organizers


----------



## Koumajutsu

Plushies


----------



## TearyThunder

quarters


----------



## Koumajutsu

Risky Business on DVD


----------



## TearyThunder

sandals


----------



## Koumajutsu

Treasures miniature chocolate bars


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## Koumajutsu

variable speed blenders


----------



## TearyThunder

watches


----------



## Koumajutsu

x-ray novelty glasses


----------



## TearyThunder

yellow smiley faces everywhere


----------



## Koumajutsu

zebra striped cat toy


----------



## TearyThunder

Advil


----------



## Koumajutsu

batteries


----------



## TearyThunder

crayons


----------



## Koumajutsu

Drawing pads


----------



## TearyThunder

etch a sketch


----------



## Koumajutsu

Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## TearyThunder

grapes


----------



## Koumajutsu

high fi stereos


----------



## TearyThunder

icecream


----------



## Koumajutsu

Just My Size pantyhose


----------



## TearyThunder

Kit kats


----------



## Koumajutsu

lollypops


----------



## TearyThunder

mystic topaz


----------



## Koumajutsu

Ninja Turtles


----------



## TearyThunder

Oranges


----------



## Koumajutsu

Pez!


----------



## TearyThunder

quilting supplies


----------



## Koumajutsu

ribbon


----------



## TearyThunder

saltines


----------



## Koumajutsu

TearyThunder


----------



## TearyThunder

unsalted chips


----------



## Koumajutsu

Viagra


----------



## TearyThunder

whipped cream


----------



## Koumajutsu

X-men monopoly


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## Koumajutsu

Zantac 75


----------



## TearyThunder

Amethyst


----------



## Koumajutsu

bubblegum


----------



## TearyThunder

clocks


----------



## Spooklights

darned careless cart pushers


----------



## TearyThunder

envelopes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

frog shaped dog toys


----------



## Wildomar

Halloween Candy!


----------



## Koumajutsu

iPod accessories


----------



## Wildomar

Junior mints


----------



## Koumajutsu

kozy blankets


----------



## Wildomar

lemon drops


----------



## Koumajutsu

Monster Truck toys


----------



## Wildomar

Nerds


----------



## Koumajutsu

old people


----------



## Wildomar

Pixie Stixs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

queen sized sheets


----------



## Wildomar

Runtz


----------



## Koumajutsu

smarties


----------



## TearyThunder

twix


----------



## Koumajutsu

underwire bras


----------



## TearyThunder

vitamins


----------



## Koumajutsu

water bottles


----------



## TearyThunder

Xtra laundry soap


----------



## Wildomar

Yabba-zaba


----------



## TearyThunder

zingers


----------



## Wildomar

Apple-flavored Jolly Ranchers


----------



## TearyThunder

body wash


----------



## Koumajutsu

Car wax


----------



## TearyThunder

duct tape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

envelopes


----------



## Wildomar

fruit roll-ups


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Garfield calendar


----------



## Wildomar

hair clips


----------



## TearyThunder

iodine


----------



## Wildomar

Jerky


----------



## TearyThunder

kitchen towels


----------



## Wildomar

lemon scented pine-sol


----------



## TearyThunder

motor oil


----------



## Wildomar

Nair


----------



## Johnny Thunder

olives


----------



## Wildomar

Pine-Sol (lemon scented)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

queer-looking patrons


----------



## Wildomar

Santa Clause crap


----------



## TearyThunder

toothpaste


----------



## Koumajutsu

UV flouresent bulbs


----------



## TearyThunder

volley balls


----------



## Koumajutsu

Wasington Redskins Jerseys


----------



## TearyThunder

xm radios


----------



## TearyThunder

ykk (on the zipper of the jeans I'm wearing I bought at walmart)


----------



## WickedWitch

Zippers..


----------



## TearyThunder

after shave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

balls


----------



## TearyThunder

cookies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

drinks


----------



## TearyThunder

envelopes


----------



## Death's Door

Fish Food


----------



## Wildomar

GI Joes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Holiday decorations


----------



## Wildomar

Instant coffee


----------



## Koumajutsu

Jellybeans


----------



## Wildomar

king sized bedding


----------



## Koumajutsu

long john underwear


----------



## Wildomar

Mens fashion!


----------



## TearyThunder

noodles


----------



## Wildomar

Oreos


----------



## TearyThunder

pampers


----------



## Wildomar

Quaker State oil


----------



## TearyThunder

relish


----------



## Wildomar

sheets


----------



## TearyThunder

tape measures


----------



## Wildomar

universal remotes


----------



## Koumajutsu

Vaccum cleaners


----------



## Wildomar

Winter clothing


----------



## TearyThunder

X-men figurines


----------



## Wildomar

Yellow Smiley faces


----------



## TearyThunder

zippers


----------



## Koumajutsu

apple scented candles


----------



## TearyThunder

beach towels


----------



## Wildomar

cat toys


----------



## TearyThunder

dish towels


----------



## Spooklights

elbow macaroni


----------



## TearyThunder

feather dusters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grape juice


----------



## Spooklights

hairspray


----------



## Fangs

irridescant threads


----------



## TearyThunder

Jacks


----------



## Bone Dancer

knee socks


----------



## TearyThunder

lipstick


----------



## WickedWitch

Milk


----------



## TearyThunder

nails


----------



## WickedWitch

Oven mits


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pork rinds


----------



## TearyThunder

quilts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

red shirts


----------



## TearyThunder

trousers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

unusual hairdos on the check out ladies


----------



## Spooklights

very slow checkouts


----------



## Koumajutsu

wishful thoughts of making it through those checkouts in a reasonable time


----------



## WickedWitch

xmen III movie


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## Moon Dog

zebra (stuffed)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

aggro


----------



## Koumajutsu

(aggro?)

Balogna


----------



## Johnny Thunder

me in line = aggro.

cat food


----------



## grapegrl

doddering old people getting in the way


----------



## TearyThunder

electrical outlets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

frog shaped pillows


----------



## Death's Door

Ghost Peeps


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hellman's mayo


----------



## Koumajutsu

Interior Paint


----------



## TearyThunder

Jambalaya


----------



## Koumajutsu

Kouma Snacks


----------



## TearyThunder

Layaway


----------



## Koumajutsu

Micro Machines (do they still make those?)


----------



## TearyThunder

Nyquil


----------



## Koumajutsu

over the counter medications


----------



## TearyThunder

pot holders


----------



## Koumajutsu

Quilts


----------



## TearyThunder

remote control cars


----------



## Koumajutsu

Safety lights


----------



## TearyThunder

toothpicks


----------



## Koumajutsu

ugly staff


----------



## TearyThunder

Videos


----------



## Koumajutsu

Wishing well mini statues


----------



## WickedWitch

xmas decorations


----------



## Koumajutsu

Yellow Smileys


----------



## WickedWitch

Zoolander movie


----------



## Spooklights

animal crackers


----------



## Koumajutsu

batteries


----------



## Fangs

cheese


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dickheads


----------



## Moon Dog

^lol^

electronics


----------



## Johnny Thunder

famously long lines


----------



## Moon Dog

Guinness Beer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(really? i should move....)

Halloween stuff


----------



## Koumajutsu

irregular clothes


----------



## Moon Dog

idiots (in keeping with JT's above dickhead post  )


----------



## Koumajutsu

to fix the thread....
Juice
(J comes after I )

Kosher snack cakes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lists


----------



## Koumajutsu

M&Ms


----------



## Moon Dog

napkins (it was I when I posted - looks like we cross posted Koumajutsu  )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ovulating possibly expectant teen mothers purchasing tests


----------



## Death's Door

paper lunch bags


----------



## Koumajutsu

Q-tips
(you gotta be quick Moon)


----------



## Bone Dancer

razors


----------



## Koumajutsu

Safety pins


----------



## Wildomar

Teenage expectant mothers purchasing pregnancy tests (see JT's post above )


----------



## Koumajutsu

underarm deodorant spray


----------



## Wildomar

Vivarin!


----------



## Koumajutsu

Wizard costumes


----------



## Wildomar

X-Men III DVD


----------



## Koumajutsu

youth softball gear


----------



## Wildomar

zest soap


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a lot of crap


----------



## TearyThunder

buttons


----------



## Wildomar

cans


----------



## TearyThunder

Dish soap


----------



## Wildomar

electronics


----------



## WickedWitch

False Lashes


----------



## TearyThunder

gummi bears


----------



## WickedWitch

Hair dye


----------



## Moon Dog

Ice Tea, tea bags


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jelly


----------



## Koumajutsu

Krispy Kreme posters


----------



## TearyThunder

lingerie


----------



## Wildomar

Mens Shoes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

new magazines


----------



## Wildomar

office supplies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

popcorn


----------



## Wildomar

Queen CDs


----------



## Koumajutsu

Roush Racing stickers


----------



## Spooklights

sales


----------



## Koumajutsu

technological gadgets


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## Koumajutsu

Viagra


----------



## TearyThunder

wafers


----------



## Koumajutsu

Xilophone toys


----------



## TearyThunder

Yellow squash


----------



## Koumajutsu

Zingers


----------



## TearyThunder

arrows


----------



## Koumajutsu

Bettas


----------



## TearyThunder

cory cats


----------



## Koumajutsu

dishes


----------



## TearyThunder

evenflo bottles


----------



## Koumajutsu

French Fries (when there's a Mc Donald's inside )


----------



## TearyThunder

Gourami

(and there are fries in the freezer section too my dear.)


----------



## Koumajutsu

Hot french fries then....


----------



## TearyThunder

Icy hot


----------



## Koumajutsu

Juicy Juice


----------



## TearyThunder

Kitty Litter


----------



## Koumajutsu

Luvs


----------



## TearyThunder

make up


----------



## Koumajutsu

nancy boy emos buying women's jeans


----------



## TearyThunder

onyx


----------



## Koumajutsu

purple panties


----------



## TearyThunder

Quicken


----------



## Koumajutsu

Rabbit food


----------



## TearyThunder

silly putty


----------



## Fangs

ties


----------



## Koumajutsu

Upside Down cake mix


----------



## TearyThunder

Vapor Dispostition Topaz (aka Mystic Fire Topaz)


----------



## Fangs

waterfowl magazines


----------



## Koumajutsu

x-men birthday cards


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yankee hats


----------



## Wildomar

Zest soap


----------



## Johnny Thunder

alligator-like skin purses


----------



## Wildomar

Beautiful houseware section


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Covergirl makeup


----------



## Wildomar

Dance wear


----------



## Koumajutsu

everready flashlights


----------



## Wildomar

Fish food


----------



## Spooklights

grinning smiley faces


----------



## Wildomar

Halloween Candy


----------



## Koumajutsu

Ice


----------



## Moon Dog

jeans


----------



## Hauntiholik

krispy cremes


----------



## Bone Dancer

light bulbs


----------



## Koumajutsu

milky ways


----------



## Spooklights

Nestle crunch bars


----------



## Koumajutsu

Oreos


----------



## Bone Dancer

pudding pops


----------



## Koumajutsu

quick drying cement


----------



## Fangs

round rubbermaid containers


----------



## TearyThunder

soup


----------



## Koumajutsu

Tide..... with bleach


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Umbrellas*


----------



## Bone Dancer

very loud crying babies


----------



## Wildomar

Whiteout


----------



## skullboy

X-mas crap before halloween!


----------



## Spooklights

yogurt covered raisins


----------



## WickedWitch

zit creme


----------



## TearyThunder

Amethyst


----------



## Moon Dog

bathrooms


----------



## skullboy

creeps


----------



## WickedWitch

dog clothes


----------



## TearyThunder

eggo waffles


----------



## skullboy

Fog machines


----------



## Wildomar

GI Joes


----------



## Fangs

Helicopters


----------



## TearyThunder

ignition keys for automobiles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Joker action figures


----------



## skullboy

KORN albums


----------



## Wildomar

Laughter from all of the happy customers and employees.


----------



## skullboy

medicine for $4.00


----------



## Wildomar

noxema


----------



## Spooklights

oven mitts


----------



## pyro

party favors


----------



## Koumajutsu

quiet children's toys.... along with some not so quiet ones....


----------



## TearyThunder

rulers


----------



## Koumajutsu

Staplers.... They took my stapler.... i'll set the building on fire...


----------



## TearyThunder

toothpaste


----------



## skullboy

underwear


----------



## Koumajutsu

violent video games


----------



## Johnny Thunder

work boots


----------



## Koumajutsu

Xtreme Airheads candy


----------



## Wildomar

yellow highlighters


----------



## Koumajutsu

Zima....


----------



## Wildomar

Assorted books and magazines


----------



## Koumajutsu

bubblegum


----------



## TearyThunder

cake pans


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dog costumes for Halloween


----------



## Wildomar

Energy bars


----------



## skullboy

freaks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Granola chicks


----------



## Wildomar

"Hippies" is what we called them.


----------



## skullboy

icy-hot


----------



## Wildomar

Jelly beans


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ken (when I'm there)


----------



## skullboy

liquor


----------



## Wildomar

Mannequins (hubba hubba)


----------



## Koumajutsu

Night time cold medicine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Olympics junk


----------



## skullboy

pogo-sticks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Quasi-edible frozen foods


----------



## Dr Morbius

Really ugly people


----------



## skullboy

snickers


----------



## Wildomar

Timex Watches


----------



## skullboy

unsupervised children!!!!!


----------



## Wildomar

video games


----------



## Koumajutsu

wonder bread


----------



## skullboy

x-tra large bras


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yokels trying on big size bras


----------



## Spooklights

zebra striped bras


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A cup bras


----------



## skullboy

Bras,bras bras.If thats not enough please see troll video.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cupcakes


----------



## skullboy

D-cups?nevermind donuts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eagles jerseys


----------



## skullboy

farm toys


----------



## Koumajutsu

Greatstuff


----------



## TearyThunder

Heater


----------



## Johnny Thunder

intellectually challenging children's toys


----------



## Koumajutsu

Jerks looking to steal your stuff


----------



## skullboy

killjoys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lovely young women


----------



## skullboy

moonpies


----------



## Wildomar

Nerds


----------



## Koumajutsu

origami paper


----------



## Wildomar

Paper for origami


----------



## Koumajutsu

Q-tips


----------



## Fangs

Razors


----------



## Wildomar

suction cups


----------



## skullboy

taco mix


----------



## Wildomar

undergarments


----------



## skullboy

vioxx


----------



## Wildomar

Webster's Dictionary


----------



## mnstrmum

XXX the movie


----------



## Fangs

yellow paint


----------



## Bone Dancer

zest


----------



## TearyThunder

Apple scented shampoo


----------



## Koumajutsu

banana sented bodywash


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Colgate


----------



## skullboy

donuts


----------



## TearyThunder

earrings


----------



## Koumajutsu

funny greeting cards


----------



## TearyThunder

games


----------



## Wildomar

Halloween Supplies (50% off)


----------



## TearyThunder

imitation crab meat


----------



## Wildomar

Jell-O


----------



## TearyThunder

kellogs cereal


----------



## Bone Dancer

lamps


----------



## TearyThunder

moth balls


----------



## mnstrmum

nutter butter cookies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Orange marmalade


----------



## Wildomar

Perfumes of the finest variety.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Q-tips


----------



## TearyThunder

rice cakes


----------



## Bone Dancer

skeletons for the time being anyway


----------



## TearyThunder

toothpaste


----------



## Bone Dancer

underware


----------



## Wildomar

vanilla wafers


----------



## TearyThunder

white sheets


----------



## Wildomar

X-men III DVD


----------



## skullboy

yellow ribbons


----------



## Wildomar

zest soap


----------



## TearyThunder

applesauce


----------



## mnstrmum

Brillo pads


----------



## Spooklights

cardigans


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dish towels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evergreen scented room fresheners


----------



## Bone Dancer

fish food


----------



## skullboy

granny pants


----------



## Wildomar

"Hellos" from the WalMart Greeter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ice cream cones


----------



## Hauntiholik

jello


----------



## Wildomar

Khaki pants


----------



## Hauntiholik

lures


----------



## Wildomar

Mens Department


----------



## Johnny Thunder

shoes


----------



## Wildomar

johnnythunder said:


> shoes


Um, JT... appreciate the enthusiasm and all but you kind of missed a few letters 

N Needles
O Okra
P Push pins
Q Queen sized bed sheets
R Roller Skates

Following up now with

T Thank you cards


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry, confused this with word association. I'm glad you appreciate my efforts. Means a lot, Champ.

Underwear


----------



## TearyThunder

Velcro


----------



## Koumajutsu

womens clothes


----------



## Wildomar

X-men DVD


----------



## TearyThunder

yoga mats


----------



## Wildomar

Zelda Game


----------



## Spooklights

audio equipment


----------



## Wildomar

Balls


----------



## TearyThunder

crackers


----------



## Fangs

doorhandles


----------



## skullboy

eggs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

food


----------



## skullboy

gringos


----------



## Wildomar

Handkerchiefs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Increasing prices


----------



## Wildomar

jell-o


----------



## Spooklights

jumper cables


----------



## Koumajutsu

Kibble


----------



## TearyThunder

lolipops


----------



## Bone Dancer

masks


----------



## skullboy

Nyquil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

olives


----------



## TearyThunder

party hats


----------



## Spooklights

queen size clothes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ravioli


----------



## Bone Dancer

soup


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Trucker hats


----------



## TearyThunder

underwear


----------



## Bone Dancer

volley balls


----------



## TearyThunder

Wastebaskets


----------



## skullboy

xylophone


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## Wildomar

Zest soap


----------



## TearyThunder

aftershave


----------



## skullboy

brownies


----------



## TearyThunder

chocolate syrup


----------



## skullboy

Drowning Pool cd's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eggs


----------



## mnstrmum

Fuzzy Slippers


----------



## Wildomar

Galaxy Quest DVD


----------



## Koumajutsu

Robots in Disguise series of Transformer toys


----------



## Fangs

(oooppps, you really are off your meds aren't ya dear? LOL hehehehe J/K techy!) 

ok, H it is right? 
 Hand towels..


----------



## Wildomar

Ink pens


----------



## TearyThunder

Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Wildomar

knives


----------



## TearyThunder

lotion


----------



## skullboy

meat


----------



## Wildomar

Nair


----------



## skullboy

ora-gel


----------



## TearyThunder

Printers


----------



## Koumajutsu

Quintessential stupidity among both patrons and employees


----------



## Johnny Thunder

roller skates


----------



## TearyThunder

sleeping bags


----------



## Bone Dancer

tea


----------



## TearyThunder

Underwear


----------



## Koumajutsu

Vibrating toys


----------



## TearyThunder

wicker baskets


----------



## Koumajutsu

Xilophones for babies


----------



## TearyThunder

yearly back to school sales


----------



## Koumajutsu

Zebra striped panties


----------



## TearyThunder

Ankle Bracelets


----------



## Koumajutsu

bananas in pajamas dvds


----------



## TearyThunder

canola oil


----------



## Koumajutsu

Dial soap


----------



## TearyThunder

egg noddles


----------



## Koumajutsu

fried wonton noodles


----------



## Dr Morbius

Greedy Corporate magnates


----------



## TearyThunder

hair spray


----------



## Bone Dancer

ink cartridges


----------



## TearyThunder

juice


----------



## Koumajutsu

Kosher crackers


----------



## TearyThunder

lip gloss


----------



## Koumajutsu

mechanical toothbrushes


----------



## TearyThunder

napkins


----------



## Koumajutsu

orthodontic care products


----------



## TearyThunder

pink rhinestone leather collars


----------



## Koumajutsu

Quick drying spraypaint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rascally shoplifters


----------



## skullboy

sponges


----------



## Wildomar

Tide


----------



## TearyThunder

under the bed storage boxes


----------



## Koumajutsu

Vitamin C


----------



## Wildomar

Whiteout


----------



## mnstrmum

X decals (for your mailbox)


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## Moon Dog

zoo animal toys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Allergy pills


----------



## TearyThunder

bubblegum


----------



## skullboy

cat food


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dog collars


----------



## Death's Door

Efferdent (for dentures)


----------



## skullboy

forks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Grapefruit gum


----------



## skullboy

hyper-active little brats


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Invisible ghosts


----------



## mnstrmum

junior mints


----------



## TearyThunder

Kix cereal


----------



## mnstrmum

lever 2000 soap


----------



## skullboy

Menudo CD'S


----------



## Johnny Thunder

new fashions


----------



## TearyThunder

Oysters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Polyester shirts


----------



## skullboy

queen size sheets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rats


----------



## Bone Dancer

shoes


----------



## skullboy

tomatoes


----------



## Nefarious1

Universal Studio movies


----------



## mnstrmum

velux blankets


----------



## trishaanne

Wine glasses


----------



## Nefarious1

xylophone


----------



## skullboy

yeast


----------



## Nefarious1

Z-Funk CD


*I went to the wal-mart website and did a search. This is for real. LOL


----------



## skullboy

A-1 sauce


----------



## Koumajutsu

Banana Boat sunblock


----------



## skullboy

coffee cake


----------



## trishaanne

dog toys


----------



## skullboy

ear plugs


----------



## Nefarious1

Futurama DVD


----------



## skullboy

Gas-x


----------



## mnstrmum

hamburger helper


----------



## trishaanne

ice pick


----------



## Koumajutsu

Jambalya mix


----------



## Fangs

Korn CD


----------



## skullboy

leather leash


----------



## Nefarious1

Microwaves!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

new Christmas decorations


----------



## grapegrl

Oreos


----------



## Nefarious1

Pictionary


----------



## Johnny Thunder

queer-lookin' city folk


----------



## TearyThunder

ravioli


----------



## Hauntiholik

skull water globe


----------



## skullboy

two timing cheats


----------



## Hauntiholik

underwear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

voluptious check out ladies


----------



## TearyThunder

weights


----------



## Hauntiholik

XBox 360


----------



## Bone Dancer

yard goods


----------



## Nefarious1

Zero Playboy magazines!


----------



## mnstrmum

appliances(small)


----------



## TearyThunder

Bibs


----------



## Nefarious1

cream of mushroom soup


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Deranged shoppers


----------



## Nefarious1

Egg Nog


----------



## skullboy

fifty freaks fighting for five ps3 units.


----------



## Hauntiholik

GameBoys


----------



## dynoflyer

Honey


----------



## skullboy

ipodss


----------



## TearyThunder

jump ropes


----------



## Bone Dancer

kool-aid


----------



## skullboy

light bulbs


----------



## Nefarious1

milk duds


----------



## dynoflyer

nerds


----------



## skullboy

overcrowded checkouts


----------



## TearyThunder

popcicles


----------



## Fangs

quaker oats


----------



## skullboy

rolaids


----------



## Nefarious1

Scented candles


----------



## skullboy

tampons


----------



## mnstrmum

underwire bras


----------



## Death's Door

Velveeta cheese


----------



## dynoflyer

Windex


----------



## skullboy

xerox paper


----------



## trishaanne

Yodels


----------



## skullboy

zingers


----------



## dynoflyer

Apple Sauce


----------



## skullboy

back scratchers


----------



## grapegrl

crappy Christmas ornaments


----------



## skullboy

delightful xmas music blasted thru the intercom.OVER and over and over again.


----------



## Spooklights

excedrin...for after the musical assault.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

friggin' long check out lines


----------



## dynoflyer

gruff clerks at the end of the friggin' long check out lines


----------



## Fangs

huffy people in the long check out lines :> hehehe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indigo colored jeans


----------



## Fangs

jerks in the aisles


----------



## Hauntiholik

KoolAid (I hear Sinister likes GRAPE best)


----------



## Fangs

Lots of people shopping


----------



## BooGirl666

Mad crazy people on Black Friday


----------



## Bone Dancer

nyquil


----------



## dynoflyer

Open checkout lane? Run over the old lady to get there.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

painkillers coursing through my veins so i can deal :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

quilts


----------



## Spooklights

rick-rack


----------



## TearyThunder

silverware


----------



## mnstrmum

teflon pans


----------



## Bone Dancer

underware


----------



## dynoflyer

vitamins


----------



## Nefarious1

wal mart gift cards!!


----------



## Anachronism

"X" Xtra Savings


----------



## skullboy

yellow duct tape


----------



## Nefarious1

zoo animals (stuffed)


----------



## skullboy

amonia


----------



## dynoflyer

black sharpie pens


----------



## Nefarious1

calendars


----------



## Hauntiholik

diapers


----------



## skullboy

equal


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fritos corn chips


----------



## skullboy

granola


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hot Sauce


----------



## Nefarious1

Igloo coolers


----------



## Bone Dancer

jackets


----------



## Anachronism

"K" Kraft Cheese


----------



## Bodybagging

Losers!


----------



## Bone Dancer

M&M's


----------



## skullboy

nytol


----------



## trishaanne

Old people greeting you at the door.


----------



## skullboy

people,people,people,people and people.


----------



## Nefarious1

quilting needles


----------



## skullboy

radios


----------



## dynoflyer

Seven Up


----------



## skullboy

toasters


----------



## Bone Dancer

underware


----------



## dynoflyer

VCR's


----------



## skullboy

wal-mart bags


----------



## Nefarious1

X-Files DVD's


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## skullboy

yoga tapes


----------



## skullboy

zarf's


----------



## TearyThunder

Applesauce


----------



## skullboy

butter


----------



## Bone Dancer

candy


----------



## Nefarious1

digital cameras


----------



## Fangs

eggs


----------



## skullboy

fruit cakes


----------



## Nefarious1

Gingersnaps


----------



## skullboy

Happy face


----------



## Nefarious1

Icing for cakes


----------



## skullboy

Jerk off's that block the isles with thier carts.


----------



## Nefarious1

K-Y Jelly


----------



## skullboy

lubricants


----------



## trishaanne

Mind numbing music!!!!


----------



## Nefarious1

nightgowns


----------



## skullboy

old carts with one wheel that has a flat spot, another that does not turn,a child strap covered in drool and germ covered handles.


----------



## Nefarious1

perscription pills! Do I get 2 points for that one?? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> perscription pills! Do I get 2 points for that one?? LOL


Take two they are cheap

quick check out lanes.


----------



## Nefarious1

raid


----------



## skullboy

special discounts


----------



## Nefarious1

Trojans


----------



## skullboy

unlubricated trojans


----------



## Nefarious1

viral infections


----------



## skullboy

wet wipes(ding,ding 2 points)


----------



## Nefarious1

I can't believe I thought of another one!

X-Pac WWE Figure


----------



## skullboy

yucky bathroom floors


----------



## Nefarious1

zaney characters


----------



## Hauntiholik

action figures


----------



## Bone Dancer

bath robes


----------



## skullboy

cavity causing candy + 3


----------



## Nefarious1

dinner ware

No fair!!
Ok, skull... Game ON!


----------



## skullboy

electronics


----------



## Nefarious1

fig newtons


----------



## skullboy

gameboy gaming gadgets


----------



## Nefarious1

No way! That's not what they are called! LOL 

Hungry Hungry Hippo! Woo Hoo! lol


----------



## skullboy

ipod import cables


----------



## trishaanne

jock straps


----------



## skullboy

kinky female clothing


----------



## Nefarious1

lack-luster lighting


----------



## skullboy

medicine


----------



## Nefarious1

nyquil


----------



## skullboy

over the hill greeters


----------



## Bone Dancer

punks who think they are cool


----------



## mnstrmum

Queen size pantyhose


----------



## Nefarious1

Radio Flyer


----------



## skullboy

soft sheep skin seat covers +4


----------



## Nefarious1

tangerine terrycloth tube tops! +4 back at ya!  LOL


----------



## skullboy

Nicely played. 


ugly neckties.


----------



## Nefarious1

vibrating toys


----------



## skullboy

water willy's


----------



## Nefarious1

Xzibit cd's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yarn


----------



## Nefarious1

zit cream


----------



## TearyThunder

alarm clocks


----------



## skullboy

beads


----------



## Nefarious1

cream colored cotton clothing! +4! Hell yeah!!  LOL


----------



## skullboy

Demonic drugists dealing devilishly delightful drowsiness deleting drugs???  +8


----------



## TearyThunder

easy bake oven


----------



## Bone Dancer

fish, poor mistreated things


----------



## TearyThunder

gelatin


----------



## skullboy

hats with silly ear covers


----------



## TearyThunder

Icecream


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jiffy peanut butter


----------



## skullboy

kit-kats


----------



## dynoflyer

Laxatives


----------



## Nefarious1

Magnums


----------



## Bone Dancer

nets,fish


----------



## TearyThunder

olives


----------



## Bone Dancer

pie pans


----------



## TearyThunder

Q-tips


----------



## Bone Dancer

radios


----------



## TearyThunder

stencils


----------



## skullboy

taffy


----------



## dynoflyer

snow shovels


----------



## Nefarious1

underwear


----------



## skullboy

viagra


----------



## Nefarious1

wax


----------



## TearyThunder

xbox


----------



## dynoflyer

Zooth kids toothbrushes


----------



## TearyThunder

what happened to "Y"?
yogurt

Advil


----------



## Bone Dancer

baby powder


----------



## skullboy

cheetos


----------



## TearyThunder

dvd's


----------



## skullboy

elf figures


----------



## slightlymad

freaks


----------



## skullboy

gadgets


----------



## Nefarious1

Hand sanitizer


----------



## skullboy

intoxicants


----------



## Nefarious1

jelly beans


----------



## skullboy

Kellogs


----------



## Bone Dancer

locks


----------



## skullboy

massive mounds of money.


----------



## Nefarious1

ninjas


----------



## skullboy

oral contraceptives


----------



## Bone Dancer

panty hose


----------



## skullboy

quick cook rice


----------



## slightlymad

********


----------



## skullboy

subway


----------



## Death's Door

toothpicks


----------



## Nefarious1

underwire bras


----------



## skullboy

Dang it

Vast numbers of people


----------



## Nefarious1

windex


----------



## Bone Dancer

xl shirts


----------



## TearyThunder

yo-yo's


----------



## Bone Dancer

zest, hand soap


----------



## TearyThunder

Advil


----------



## slimy

bacon


----------



## skullboy

crimson trace laser grips


----------



## Bone Dancer

drugs


----------



## skullboy

erotic novels


----------



## BooGirl666

Frantic Xmas shoppers


----------



## Bone Dancer

goldfish


----------



## slightlymad

hairy women


----------



## skullboy

ingenious inventions


----------



## slightlymad

pots


----------



## Nefarious1

errrmmmm... You missed j, k, l, m, n and o, slightlymad.. lol

Jump rope


----------



## skullboy

KORN posters


----------



## Nefarious1

laundry detergant


----------



## skullboy

monster truck models


----------



## slimy

oil of olay


----------



## slimy

*jumping in for slightlymad= POTS POTS POTS POTS POTS POTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

UH,Slimey,"N"?
quail hunting gear.


----------



## Nefarious1

red towels


----------



## skullboy

sacks


----------



## Nefarious1

train sets


----------



## skullboy

underarm deoderant


----------



## Nefarious1

violent movies


----------



## skullboy

Water with watermelon flavoring


----------



## Nefarious1

xtreme bubble gum

You are the only one that ALWAYS gets the x and z, skull. LOL


----------



## skullboy

it seems that way.

zip loc bags


----------



## Nefarious1

lmao! You forgot the "Y", skull and I meant that to say you AREN'T the only one... I get em all the time, too! LOL

yeast infection medicine! LOL

Now back to A


----------



## dynoflyer

Antiseptic


----------



## skullboy

ooops,badly bruised apples


----------



## Bone Dancer

carrots


----------



## skullboy

denture cleaning supplies


----------



## Nefarious1

ear plugs


----------



## skullboy

fire starters


----------



## spideranne

grapes


----------



## Nefarious1

Hatebreed CD's ( i think ) lol


----------



## skullboy

ice


----------



## Nefarious1

jacks


----------



## dynoflyer

Jills


----------



## slightlymad

hill


----------



## Bone Dancer

mmmmm hills in walmart?

hot pads


----------



## Nefarious1

Are you guys purposely tryin to freak me out? LOL :googly: I did j. Then comes k... j is my letter and h came 2 before... lol 

anyway.... k it is!


kit kats


----------



## skullboy

laxatives


----------



## dynoflyer

money


----------



## skullboy

naughty panties


----------



## Nefarious1

oven mits


----------



## skullboy

perms


----------



## Nefarious1

quick dry nail polish


----------



## skullboy

rarely cleaned crappers


----------



## Nefarious1

****ty service!


----------



## skullboy

totally useless employees


----------



## Nefarious1

ugly mofos!


----------



## skullboy

val kilmer films


----------



## Nefarious1

Weight loss products


----------



## skullboy

damn damn damn.


X letters in some damn kids game


----------



## Nefarious1

yule logs


----------



## skullboy

zinfindel


----------



## Bone Dancer

air horn


----------



## skullboy

bones


----------



## Bone Dancer

candy


----------



## skullboy

darts


----------



## dynoflyer

Excedrin


----------



## TearyThunder

Fleece pj's


----------



## Nefarious1

garland (seasonally anyway)


----------



## dynoflyer

Hi-C


----------



## TearyThunder

Iodine


----------



## ScareShack

jolly rancher candies


----------



## trishaanne

kleenex


----------



## Spooklights

lemon pledge


----------



## dynoflyer

manic depressives


----------



## Nefarious1

necco wafers


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil,auto


----------



## Nefarious1

pots and pans


----------



## Bone Dancer

Quaker oats


----------



## TearyThunder

rasins


----------



## skullboy

shotgun shells


----------



## TearyThunder

tv trays


----------



## skullboy

Uncle Bens rice


----------



## Nefarious1

Visine


----------



## skullboy

wax


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO Look who X this time! 

xtra good values! LOL I don't care, it works!


----------



## skullboy

yearning to go on a killing spree.


----------



## Nefarious1

zealous people


----------



## skullboy

Anything you could want


----------



## Nefarious1

banana boat products


----------



## skullboy

cat food


----------



## Koumajutsu

Dishes


----------



## BooGirl666

Ever lasting lines


----------



## skullboy

free samples


----------



## dynoflyer

Grease


----------



## spideranne

hot dogs


----------



## TearyThunder

Icecream


----------



## Spooklights

jelly beans


----------



## TearyThunder

Kitty treats


----------



## Nefarious1

lip gloss


----------



## skullboy

moth balls


----------



## ScareShack

NeoPets


----------



## skullboy

oil filters


----------



## ScareShack

pillows


----------



## skullboy

quaker oats


----------



## Nefarious1

razor blades


----------



## skullboy

shooting supplies


----------



## Nefarious1

Tomato juice


----------



## skullboy

undies


----------



## Nefarious1

velcro tennis shoes


----------



## skullboy

water toys(YOU GET X AGAIN)


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO FU SB! LOL 

x-ray vision glasses! HA!


----------



## skullboy

yeast


----------



## Nefarious1

zippo lighter fluid


----------



## skullboy

alpo


----------



## Nefarious1

bullets


----------



## skullboy

cell phones


----------



## Nefarious1

dog food


----------



## skullboy

eggnog


----------



## Nefarious1

frozen treats


----------



## skullboy

green beans


----------



## Nefarious1

hot dogs!


----------



## ScareShack

Ice Scapers


----------



## Nefarious1

jewelry


----------



## ScareShack

kool-aid


----------



## skullboy

lipstick


----------



## dynoflyer

mp3 players


----------



## Spooklights

Nilla wafers


----------



## Hauntiholik

oil


----------



## Bone Dancer

pet food


----------



## Anachronism

"Q" Q-Tips


----------



## Bone Dancer

rat traps


----------



## Anachronism

"S" School Supplies


----------



## skullboy

tube socks


----------



## ScareShack

unicorn poster


----------



## skullboy

vixens


----------



## ScareShack

wax


----------



## dynoflyer

xerox paper


----------



## skullboy

yard stick


----------



## Hauntiholik

ziplock bags


----------



## Nefarious1

art supplies


----------



## skullboy

breast pumps


----------



## spideranne

cat liter


----------



## skullboy

DVD players


----------



## Nefarious1

eclectic items


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> eclectic items


HUH?

foggers


----------



## Nefarious1

skullboy said:


> HUH?


I like the word and I use it all the time. LOL And it fit. 

GI Joes


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> I like the word and I use it all the time. LOL And it fit.
> 
> GI Joes


At first I thought you misspelled electric.

helluva deal


----------



## Nefarious1

LOL It's all good, brutha! 

illegal immigrants!


----------



## skullboy

jello


----------



## dynoflyer

Kitchen Aid blenders, yeah! Let's hear it for blender sports!


----------



## skullboy

lufas


----------



## spideranne

moms not paying attention to their children.


----------



## Nefarious1

nylons


----------



## skullboy

oral hygiene products


----------



## dynoflyer

pop


----------



## skullboy

Q-tips


----------



## ScareShack

rollerblades


----------



## skullboy

Sappy love stories


----------



## trishaanne

televisions


----------



## Nefarious1

ugly people


----------



## skullboy

value


----------



## dynoflyer

Wal*Mart smiley faces on price signs


----------



## skullboy

xtra large condoms


----------



## TearyThunder

Yogurt


----------



## Nefarious1

zeal


----------



## Hauntiholik

apple scented shampoo


----------



## dynoflyer

bearing grease


----------



## Hauntiholik

cat food


----------



## dynoflyer

dog treats


----------



## Nefarious1

electricity (that one is for SB! I do know how to spell! LOL )


----------



## dynoflyer

Fungicide


----------



## Bone Dancer

Glad bags


----------



## spideranne

heath bars


----------



## Bone Dancer

indoor lighting


----------



## trishaanne

jumper cables


----------



## ScareShack

key chains


----------



## trishaanne

Licorice


----------



## dynoflyer

mustard


----------



## ScareShack

nose hair trimmers


----------



## trishaanne

orange juice


----------



## skullboy

parchment paper


----------



## dynoflyer

Q tips


----------



## ScareShack

robosapien


----------



## trishaanne

Sink stoppers


----------



## skullboy

toaster strudel


----------



## ScareShack

united state flags


----------



## dynoflyer

viagra


----------



## skullboy

whino's


----------



## ScareShack

x-men figures


----------



## Hauntiholik

yams in a can


----------



## ScareShack

zip-zaps


----------



## skullboy

Ammo


----------



## Hauntiholik

baseball gloves


----------



## dynoflyer

cards


----------



## ScareShack

Dora the Explorer toys


----------



## Bone Dancer

exacto knife


----------



## ScareShack

fake flowers


----------



## spideranne

garden gloves


----------



## ScareShack

hangers


----------



## skullboy

Ipods


----------



## dynoflyer

Jelly


----------



## morgan8586

Ky


----------



## Fangs

Latex Gloves


----------



## skullboy

morons


----------



## trishaanne

notebooks


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil, car, baby, ect.


----------



## Anachronism

"P" Paper


----------



## skullboy

queen size sheets


----------



## dynoflyer

Rat poison


----------



## Sinister

****ty toilets


----------



## ScareShack

toothbrush


----------



## skullboy

undies(Still nervous slimy?)


----------



## ScareShack

vagasil


----------



## dynoflyer

Water


----------



## TearyThunder

xtra laundry soap


----------



## ScareShack

yo-yo's


----------



## skullboy

zip drive


----------



## dynoflyer

albacore, canned


----------



## Nefarious1

breast pumps


----------



## skullboy

crest


----------



## Wildomar

Doggy Treats


----------



## dynoflyer

Ephedrine products behind the counter


----------



## skullboy

fast acting pain medicine


----------



## Wildomar

Girly products


----------



## dynoflyer

Heat Lamp


----------



## Ghostess

incandescent light bulbs


----------



## skullboy

jello


----------



## grapegrl

krab "meat" (imitation crab)


----------



## skullboy

lava lamps


----------



## Bone Dancer

mens cloths


----------



## Wildomar

Nair?


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil


----------



## dynoflyer

pitchforks


----------



## Ghostess

Quick grits


----------



## skullboy

Rat poison


----------



## dynoflyer

Snickers bars


----------



## Fangs

terrycloth towels


----------



## dynoflyer

UV lightbulbs


----------



## Bone Dancer

velcro


----------



## dynoflyer

windex


----------



## TearyThunder

Xbox


----------



## Koumajutsu

Yellow corn meal found in most store brand cat food


----------



## TearyThunder

ziploc bags


----------



## Nefarious1

Apple juice


----------



## Death's Door

Bugles (chips)


----------



## TearyThunder

cat litter


----------



## dynoflyer

doggie treats


----------



## Nefarious1

earphones


----------



## skullboy

free samples


----------



## Sickie Ickie

gifts


----------



## skullboy

half gallons of milk


----------



## Death's Door

insect repellent


----------



## dynoflyer

juicy juice


----------



## Sickie Ickie

kite


----------



## skullboy

lamps


----------



## Sickie Ickie

money


----------



## TearyThunder

napkins


----------



## skullboy

oil


----------



## TearyThunder

Popcorn


----------



## skullboy

quaker oats


----------



## Ghostess

Raid


----------



## skullboy

special k


----------



## Ghostess

toothbrushes


----------



## Sickie Ickie

umbrellas


----------



## skullboy

videos


----------



## Ghostess

weiners


----------



## Bone Dancer

vicks


----------



## Ghostess

X files dvds


----------



## Spooklights

yellow highlighters


----------



## Bone Dancer

zest, hand soap


----------



## turtle2778

Alcohol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bottles


----------



## skullboy

crappy carts


----------



## Bone Dancer

dog food


----------



## Ghostess

electric razors


----------



## Death's Door

fig newtons


----------



## Sickie Ickie

glue


----------



## Death's Door

hairspray


----------



## Ghostess

indigestion medicine


----------



## dynoflyer

Jalapeno Peppers


----------



## Death's Door

Kill Bill Vol 1 & 2 DVD


----------



## Ghostess

Liquid Tide


----------



## skullboy

meat balls


----------



## Sickie Ickie

napkins


----------



## dynoflyer

Onion powder


----------



## Sickie Ickie

people


----------



## Ghostess

queen-sized comforter


----------



## mnstrmum

romance novels


----------



## dynoflyer

Quick, Nestle


----------



## Sickie Ickie

rat traps


----------



## dynoflyer

SOS pads


----------



## Ghostess

Tang!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ulcer meds


----------



## Ghostess

Vick's Vapo-Rub


----------



## Sickie Ickie

walmart gift cards


----------



## Ghostess

Xanax in the pharmacy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yo-yos i n the toys


----------



## Ghostess

zipper pulls for back packs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Arrows for archery


----------



## Ghostess

Bibs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cat food


----------



## Ghostess

Donuts


----------



## Sickie Ickie

elbow joints in hardware


----------



## Ghostess

Fig Newtons


----------



## Sickie Ickie

gals


----------



## Ghostess

helium balloons


----------



## Sickie Ickie

itching cream


----------



## Ghostess

jock straps

(just taking a guess there..lol)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

kitchen gloves


----------



## Ghostess

Lincoln Logs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Mops


----------



## Ghostess

Nabisco Shredded Wheat


----------



## Sickie Ickie

opals


----------



## dynoflyer

purple sneakers


----------



## Ghostess

Queensryche CD (in the really old music dollar CD section)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Rat Food


----------



## Ghostess

Sharpies


----------



## Sickie Ickie

turtle wax


----------



## Ghostess

Underoos


----------



## Sickie Ickie

vaccuums


----------



## Ghostess

water color paints


----------



## dynoflyer

xerox paper


----------



## Ghostess

yogurt


----------



## skullboy

zantac


----------



## dynoflyer

alphabet magnets for the fridge (including the x)


----------



## skullboy

black light


----------



## dynoflyer

cotton balls


----------



## skullboy

ding dongs


----------



## Anachronism

"E" Empty Souls


----------



## dynoflyer

Fans


----------



## Death's Door

gloves


----------



## dynoflyer

halogen lights


----------



## Bone Dancer

ink pens


----------



## Death's Door

Jackass movie


----------



## skullboy

kelloggs cereal


----------



## Death's Door

lampshades


----------



## turtle2778

men


----------



## skullboy

nighties


----------



## Ghostess

over-stuffed pillows


----------



## skullboy

paper


----------



## Death's Door

queen sized comforters


----------



## dynoflyer

Roll Aids


----------



## skullboy

scams


----------



## Death's Door

Tostidos


----------



## dynoflyer

underwire bras


----------



## skullboy

vacuums


----------



## Death's Door

water bottles


----------



## dynoflyer

X-ema medication (sorry but x sux)


----------



## skullboy

year end sales


----------



## Anachronism

"Z" Zingers... "mmMmm Zingers"


----------



## Ghostess

Apple juice


----------



## skullboy

bleach


----------



## Ghostess

Calphalon pots and pans


----------



## dynoflyer

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Fangs

easy bake oven


----------



## skullboy

fritos


----------



## Anachronism

"G" Gum


----------



## Ghostess

Hot cocoa mix


----------



## Spooklights

iced tea mix


----------



## dynoflyer

Juicy Juice


----------



## skullboy

kettle


----------



## dynoflyer

Locks


----------



## skullboy

ME(today)


----------



## Ghostess

Notebook paper


----------



## Death's Door

Oatmeal


----------



## Ghostess

Pantene shampoo


----------



## turtle2778

Q-tips


----------



## Death's Door

rabbit food


----------



## Ghostess

Splenda


----------



## Death's Door

tape measures


----------



## dynoflyer

Ultra violet fluorescent lamps


----------



## skullboy

Vicks vapor rub


----------



## Death's Door

Windex


----------



## dynoflyer

X-Digital 8 GB USB Drive, $99 bucks


----------



## Ghostess

Yanni CDs


----------



## mnstrmum

zip wax


----------



## dynoflyer

Alphabits cereal


----------



## TearyThunder

bottles


----------



## Bone Dancer

cat toys


----------



## TearyThunder

Dustpans


----------



## Anachronism

"E" Earplugs


----------



## TearyThunder

feathers


----------



## skullboy

grass seed


----------



## TearyThunder

heat pads


----------



## skullboy

ipods


----------



## TearyThunder

Jelly


----------



## skullboy

kit kats


----------



## TearyThunder

lava lamps


----------



## skullboy

mustard


----------



## Anachronism

"N" Nuts


----------



## Ghostess

Orange cones for kids' sports


----------



## skullboy

posters


----------



## Ghostess

Quilting supplies


----------



## Death's Door

Raisin Bran


----------



## skullboy

spray bottles


----------



## Ghostess

Toilet paper


----------



## TearyThunder

underwear


----------



## Ghostess

Valentine's Day cards (YUCK!)


----------



## TearyThunder

weight sets


----------



## Ghostess

X-Box live subscription cards


----------



## TearyThunder

yogurt


----------



## Ghostess

Zinc Oxide for the nose


----------



## TearyThunder

animal crackers


----------



## Ghostess

Bed-in-a-Bags


----------



## TearyThunder

coconut


----------



## Ghostess

Digital video cameras


----------



## TearyThunder

easy bake oven


----------



## dynoflyer

ephedrine cold meds behind the counter


----------



## TearyThunder

fish sticks


----------



## dynoflyer

goldfish crackers


----------



## skullboy

hammer


----------



## Ghostess

Ice chests


----------



## Death's Door

jade jewelry


----------



## Ghostess

Kool-Aid


----------



## Death's Door

lint remover brushes


----------



## skullboy

mentos


----------



## Ghostess

Nut N Honey cereal


----------



## dynoflyer

oreo cookies


----------



## skullboy

paste


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Q-tips


----------



## dynoflyer

Rolaids - you're too quick for me, NaturePixie


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

sheets


----------



## dynoflyer

T. P.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

umbrella

lol dynoflyer....


----------



## dynoflyer

Valvoline


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

wrench


----------



## Ghostess

X-lax

(stretching that one a bit to get the X!)


----------



## dynoflyer

ziplock bags


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

You forgot Y - yoyo's.. lol


A- asiprin


----------



## Ghostess

Baseball bats


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

cd's


----------



## Ghostess

diamond plated tool boxes for pick up trucks


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

envelopes


----------



## Ghostess

Fire Logs (the treated kind you burn only one of at a time)


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

glue


----------



## dynoflyer

Grits (the kind my kids won't eat)


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

hats


----------



## Ghostess

Incense


----------



## dynoflyer

Jars of pickled peppers


----------



## Ghostess

Krispy Kreme donuts that are always stale


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Lace


----------



## Ghostess

melon baller


----------



## dynoflyer

Nabisco crackers


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

ovenmitt


----------



## dynoflyer

pet supplies


----------



## Spooklights

Q-tips


----------



## dynoflyer

Radios


----------



## skullboy

shelves


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Taco mix


----------



## dynoflyer

USA Flag


----------



## Ghostess

Vaseline


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

watches


----------



## Ghostess

XBox memory cards


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

yarn


----------



## Ghostess

*Zathura* DVD


----------



## skullboy

ant traps


----------



## Death's Door

Boggle game


----------



## Ghostess

Car wax


----------



## dynoflyer

Dental Floss


----------



## Death's Door

energy drinks


----------



## Ghostess

Fridge magnets


----------



## Bone Dancer

exit sign


----------



## skullboy

G- granola bars


----------



## ScareShack

hersey bars


----------



## Anachronism

"I" Intercoms


----------



## Ghostess

Jo-Jo's Circus books


----------



## dynoflyer

knives


----------



## Death's Door

laminate machine


----------



## Ghostess

Monopoly game


----------



## dynoflyer

Neutrogena products


----------



## Ghostess

Orchids (in the outdoor garden section)


----------



## dynoflyer

Posthumous Orchids (in the N.E. outdoor garden section)


----------



## Ghostess

Quarts of coffee creamer


----------



## dynoflyer

RFID tags on high security product (so they know if you steal it)


----------



## Ghostess

Saline solution for contact lenses


----------



## skullboy

trix


----------



## Ghostess

Uncle Ben's Rice


----------



## skullboy

visine


----------



## Ghostess

waterproof mascara


----------



## dynoflyer

'X' Generation shoppers


----------



## skullboy

yeast


----------



## dynoflyer

zip ties


----------



## skullboy

Ammo


----------



## Death's Door

brown sugar


----------



## skullboy

crest


----------



## dynoflyer

dirty shelves


----------



## skullboy

eggs


----------



## dynoflyer

floors with stains


----------



## Death's Door

glad trash bags


----------



## dynoflyer

Hi-C fruit drink


----------



## Ghostess

Ice trays


----------



## turtle2778

Juice Boxes


----------



## skullboy

kleenex


----------



## dynoflyer

lightbulbs


----------



## skullboy

mashed potatoes


----------



## Anachronism

"N" Nightlights


----------



## trishaanne

Oatmeal


----------



## skullboy

pans


----------



## dynoflyer

Quick, Nestle


----------



## Ghostess

Rolos candy-- mmmmm


----------



## dynoflyer

S - skateboards


----------



## Ghostess

Tic-Tacs


----------



## TearyThunder

Ulcer medicine


----------



## skullboy

vests


----------



## Ghostess

weights for exercise


----------



## skullboy

X-men coloring book


----------



## TearyThunder

Yellow food coloring


----------



## Ghostess

Zippo lighter fluid


----------



## TearyThunder

Asprin


----------



## skullboy

brats


----------



## TearyThunder

cookies


----------



## skullboy

darts


----------



## Ghostess

elmer's glue


----------



## TearyThunder

felt


----------



## skullboy

Fram filters for fords.


----------



## TearyThunder

gummy bears


----------



## Ghostess

hairbrushes


----------



## TearyThunder

Icecream


----------



## Ghostess

Jenga game


----------



## TearyThunder

key chains


----------



## skullboy

long lasting lollipops


----------



## Ghostess

Member's Mark crackers


----------



## skullboy

napkins


----------



## Ghostess

Over the Hedge DVDs


----------



## TearyThunder

popcorn


----------



## Ghostess

quarts of motor oil


----------



## TearyThunder

rasins


----------



## skullboy

riots over PS3


----------



## Ghostess

Sony cameras


----------



## skullboy

tarps


----------



## Ghostess

underwire bras


----------



## TearyThunder

umbrellas


----------



## TearyThunder

Valentine cards


----------



## Ghostess

Welcome mats


----------



## TearyThunder

xbox 360


----------



## skullboy

yellow post it notes


----------



## Ghostess

Zenith TVs


----------



## TearyThunder

anti age creams


----------



## Ghostess

ballons


----------



## TearyThunder

cat litter


----------



## Ghostess

DiGiorno pizza


----------



## skullboy

elmo dolls


----------



## Ghostess

Fig newtons


----------



## dynoflyer

Gillette Fusion Razor Cartridges in my zig zag racks (yeah, I did that!)


----------



## TearyThunder

Hamburger buns


----------



## Ghostess

index cards


----------



## dynoflyer

Jumper cables


----------



## Ghostess

Kodak film


----------



## skullboy

lava lamps


----------



## dynoflyer

mice, and not pets


----------



## Ghostess

No-Doze caffeine pills


----------



## skullboy

olives


----------



## Death's Door

Parmesan cheese


----------



## skullboy

quaker state motor oil


----------



## Ghostess

rollerskates


----------



## skullboy

screens


----------



## Ghostess

trousers


----------



## skullboy

uncooked shrimp


----------



## Ghostess

vaseline intensive care lotion


----------



## skullboy

worms


----------



## Ghostess

Xenical (in the pharmacy)


----------



## skullboy

yeast


----------



## Ghostess

Zip-Loc bags


----------



## skullboy

altoids


----------



## Ghostess

bagels


----------



## skullboy

crispix


----------



## Ghostess

Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## skullboy

equal


----------



## Ghostess

French Toast Crunch cereal


----------



## skullboy

grape nuts cereal


----------



## Ghostess

Hellman's Mayonnaise


----------



## Death's Door

inflammatory cream


----------



## Ghostess

Jam, the grape kind, not the toe kind.


----------



## skullboy

King Kong movie


----------



## Ghostess

leotards for little ballerina wanna-bes


----------



## skullboy

meatballs


----------



## Ghostess

Nerf balls


----------



## skullboy

open toed shoes


----------



## Ghostess

peroxide


----------



## skullboy

quest games


----------



## Ghostess

Rolaids


----------



## skullboy

shoppers


----------



## Ghostess

Tums


----------



## skullboy

ulcer meds


----------



## Ghostess

Vicks Vapo-rub


----------



## skullboy

wiper blades


----------



## TearyThunder

xmen figures


----------



## Sickie Ickie

zippers


----------



## Ghostess

Aunt Jemima Syrup


----------



## skullboy

bulbs


----------



## Ghostess

cat food bowls


----------



## skullboy

diet pills


----------



## Ghostess

Electric carving knives


----------



## skullboy

Fire pits


----------



## Ghostess

Gas Grills


----------



## skullboy

Hoola Hoops


----------



## Ghostess

Ice


----------



## skullboy

Jewelry


----------



## Ghostess

Korn CDs


----------



## dynoflyer

lubricants


----------



## Ghostess

Midol


----------



## dynoflyer

Nytol


----------



## Ghostess

"Outburst!" the board game


----------



## skullboy

parchment paper


----------



## Ghostess

*Queer as Folk* DVD


----------



## skullboy

rabbit food


----------



## Koumajutsu

Silly string


----------



## TearyThunder

toilet paper


----------



## Koumajutsu

Underarm deodorant


----------



## Ghostess

VCRs


----------



## skullboy

whale tails


----------



## Ghostess

XL tshirts


----------



## skullboy

yarn


----------



## Ghostess

Zero candy bars... mmmm


----------



## Death's Door

amarylis bulbs


----------



## Ghostess

basketballs


----------



## dynoflyer

coat hangars


----------



## Ghostess

Drano


----------



## dynoflyer

Excedrin


----------



## Ghostess

Firetrucks by Tonka


----------



## skullboy

grapes


----------



## Ghostess

heating pads


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

igloo ice chest


----------



## turtle2778

jiggling jello


----------



## Ghostess

Kashi


----------



## skullboy

leapfrog games


----------



## Ghostess

Manwich


----------



## skullboy

night lites


----------



## Ghostess

Octagonal plates


----------



## Sickie Ickie

oogling at the gals


----------



## Ghostess

perverts

LOL!


----------



## skullboy

postcards


----------



## dynoflyer

Quincy Jones CD's


----------



## Sickie Ickie

rainstorm CDs


----------



## dynoflyer

snapple


----------



## skullboy

taco mix


----------



## dynoflyer

U.S.A. flag kits


----------



## Ghostess

valentine's Candy


----------



## skullboy

wax


----------



## Ghostess

Xanadu VHS tape


----------



## dynoflyer

yogurt covered raisins


----------



## skullboy

zingers


----------



## dynoflyer

apricot jam


----------



## Ghostess

Baby blankets


----------



## dynoflyer

costumes


----------



## skullboy

diapers


----------



## Spooklights

eye drops


----------



## skullboy

folding chairs


----------



## Ghostess

Graters for cheese


----------



## Bodybagging

Hair twistys


----------



## ScareShack

ice srapers


----------



## Ghostess

Joy dish soap


----------



## claymud

Klenex.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Lysol


----------



## Ghostess

memo pads


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

nerf ball


----------



## Ghostess

O' Cedar mops


----------



## dynoflyer

Primer paint


----------



## Ghostess

quilting needles


----------



## skullboy

razors


----------



## dynoflyer

sandpaper


----------



## skullboy

tea bags


----------



## dynoflyer

undercoating


----------



## skullboy

video tapes


----------



## dynoflyer

wallpaper


----------



## Fangs

XL clothing


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

yeast


----------



## Ghostess

zipper pulls


----------



## turtle2778

apples


----------



## skullboy

bottles


----------



## turtle2778

coconuts


----------



## skullboy

desks


----------



## turtle2778

eggs


----------



## skullboy

fake ferns for friends


----------



## turtle2778

great gobs of green grapes


----------



## scareme

heaping helpings of hot hash


----------



## skullboy

ice


----------



## turtle2778

juicey juice


----------



## scareme

Krusted cases of Kellogs


----------



## skullboy

long lasting lemon lollipops


----------



## scareme

masses of mashed melons


----------



## skullboy

needles


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil


----------



## skullboy

pork


----------



## Ghostess

Quick Grits by Quaker


----------



## turtle2778

radio


----------



## skullboy

spam


----------



## Ghostess

Turtle Wax


----------



## skullboy

uncle bens rice


----------



## Ghostess

Vlasic pickles


----------



## skullboy

wax


----------



## scareme

vegetable dip


----------



## Ghostess

Womens clothing (FE likes the dresses)


----------



## slimy

X-treme Sports skateboards
(why does this game ALWAYS stop at 'x')


----------



## Ghostess

Yoga mats


----------



## skullboy

zip ties


----------



## Ghostess

Applesauce


----------



## skullboy

bandaids


----------



## Ghostess

carbon for fish tank filters


----------



## slimy

Dog food


----------



## skullboy

ear cleaners


----------



## Ghostess

flashlights


----------



## skullboy

Gas cans


----------



## Ghostess

Heating pads


----------



## skullboy

ink refills


----------



## Ghostess

Jelly


----------



## skullboy

ketchup


----------



## Ghostess

Lemon scented Lysol


----------



## skullboy

mugs


----------



## Ghostess

National Geographic map of the stars


----------



## skullboy

O magazine


----------



## Ghostess

puppy chew toys


----------



## skullboy

quilting stuff


----------



## turtle2778

Radios...again..i have R..LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Spearmint gum


----------



## turtle2778

Televisions


----------



## Ghostess

UNflavored gelatin packages


----------



## turtle2778

Velveeta


----------



## Ghostess

Waffle makers


----------



## turtle2778

xylophones in the toy dept


----------



## Ghostess

Yams, canned


----------



## skullboy

zodiac posters


----------



## Ghostess

Antacids


----------



## skullboy

Birthday Cards


----------



## Ghostess

crochet needles


----------



## skullboy

depends


----------



## Ghostess

Ex Lax


----------



## skullboy

first aid kits


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

grapes


----------



## Ghostess

Harlequin Romance Novels (the kind my momma reads)


----------



## skullboy

ice chests


----------



## Ghostess

James Rollins novels


----------



## skullboy

Kingpin DVD


----------



## Fangs

Ladles


----------



## skullboy

maps


----------



## Fangs

necklaces


----------



## Ghostess

Orange Hunting jackets


----------



## Bone Dancer

pillows


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Quarts of Motor Oil


----------



## Ghostess

ratchet sets


----------



## Death's Door

soccer balls


----------



## Ghostess

tennis balls


----------



## skullboy

unrated movies


----------



## Ghostess

Valentine's chocolates


----------



## turtle2778

walnuts


----------



## Ghostess

XM radio subscriptions


----------



## skullboy

yard tools


----------



## Ghostess

Zelda video game


----------



## skullboy

Altoids


----------



## Ghostess

bouncy balls


----------



## skullboy

carts


----------



## Ghostess

Dum-Dums suckers


----------



## skullboy

envelopes


----------



## turtle2778

flags


----------



## Wyatt Furr

garden equipment


----------



## Bone Dancer

hose


----------



## ScareShack

ice pops?


----------



## Ghostess

Jelly Beans


----------



## Lilly

kitchen ware


----------



## Wyatt Furr

laundry soap


----------



## Ghostess

MasterLock padlocks


----------



## ScareShack

nintendo games


----------



## TearyThunder

olives


----------



## Bone Dancer

peanuts


----------



## TearyThunder

quilts


----------



## trishaanne

ritz crackers


----------



## TearyThunder

socks


----------



## Death's Door

thumb tacks


----------



## TearyThunder

uno cards


----------



## turtle2778

vent covers


----------



## TearyThunder

wash cloths


----------



## Ghostess

X-box live headsets


----------



## Death's Door

Yeast packets (for bread making)


----------



## ScareShack

zest soap............ur not clean till ur zest fully clean..lol


----------



## Ghostess

Ant killer pellets


----------



## Spooklights

blinds


----------



## scareme

cookie jars


----------



## Ghostess

doormats


----------



## trishaanne

evaporated milk


----------



## skullboy

forks


----------



## trishaanne

gatorade


----------



## skullboy

happy face


----------



## 1031fan

J - jump rope


----------



## 1031fan

sorry..wrong order - icicle lights....


----------



## Ghostess

lol

Kosher dill pickles


----------



## scareme

lemon drops


----------



## Ghostess

Milk Duds


----------



## scareme

Nestle strawberry milk


----------



## trishaanne

onion dip


----------



## skullboy

pickles


----------



## Ghostess

Quaker instant oats


----------



## turtle2778

Radios....again i end up with R how the heck???


----------



## skullboy

suds


----------



## Ghostess

towels


----------



## skullboy

undies


----------



## Spooklights

Vicks cough syrup


----------



## skullboy

wire brushes


----------



## Ghostess

X Box controllers


----------



## skullboy

Yeast


----------



## Ghostess

Zest! soap


----------



## skullboy

art and craft supplies


----------



## Ghostess

BB guns


----------



## skullboy

Crest


----------



## Ghostess

Dial soap


----------



## Bone Dancer

everready batteries


----------



## skullboy

fax machine


----------



## scareme

Girlfriend gifts for Valentines.


----------



## Ghostess

Happy Birthday cards


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Insect Repellant


----------



## scareme

jump ropes


----------



## trishaanne

knives


----------



## Spooklights

lava lights


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

marshmallows


----------



## scareme

neon lights


----------



## Bone Dancer

olives


----------



## Ghostess

pork rinds.... LOL


----------



## Spooklights

Quaker oats


----------



## Ghostess

Robo-Raptor


----------



## skullboy

scopes


----------



## Ghostess

Tater Tots


----------



## skullboy

Uniroyal tires


----------



## Ghostess

valances for windows


----------



## skullboy

Windex


----------



## Ghostess

Xbox 360


----------



## skullboy

yarn


----------



## Ghostess

Zaps! Candy


----------



## skullboy

ant traps


----------



## Ghostess

Blo-Pens


----------



## skullboy

condoms


----------



## Ghostess

dog collars


----------



## skullboy

eggs


----------



## Ghostess

fishnet stockings


----------



## skullboy

grass seed


----------



## Ghostess

hose reels


----------



## Koumajutsu

Iodine


----------



## skullboy

jam


----------



## Ghostess

Kites


----------



## skullboy

lamps


----------



## trishaanne

mayonaisse


----------



## skullboy

nair


----------



## Ghostess

One A Day vitamins


----------



## skullboy

People Magazine


----------



## Ghostess

QuickSilver tshirts


----------



## skullboy

rectal thermometers


----------



## Ghostess

Socks

(Still laughing over Skullboys post ^ up there!)


----------



## skullboy

Tickle Me Elmo


----------



## Ghostess

University football sweatshirts


----------



## skullboy

Volley Balls


----------



## Ghostess

Wonka's Everlasting Gobstoppers


----------



## scareme

Xtra large T-shirts


----------



## skullboy

yoga tapes


----------



## scareme

Zoo Babies


----------



## skullboy

Ammo


----------



## scareme

beach wear (summer is coming)


----------



## skullboy

carts


----------



## scareme

dog food


----------



## skullboy

eating utensils


----------



## scareme

furry material (for turning deer into werewolves)


----------



## skullboy

Gun cleaning stuff


----------



## scareme

hoses


----------



## skullboy

ice


----------



## scareme

jackets


----------



## skullboy

Kelloggs cereal


----------



## scareme

limes


----------



## skullboy

Master locks


----------



## scareme

nursery lamps


----------



## skullboy

old people


----------



## scareme

Power aide


----------



## skullboy

quilting supplies


----------



## Spooklights

rick rack


----------



## skullboy

sheets


----------



## scareme

Thomas the tank engine


----------



## Ghostess

Underoos


----------



## scareme

Very berry Kool-aid


----------



## skullboy

water


----------



## scareme

X-see I get it again!

X-men action figures ( I know it's been done but you come up with new X's)


----------



## Spooklights

yard tools


----------



## skullboy

zip ties


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Apple Juice


----------



## scareme

bleach


----------



## Wyatt Furr

calculators


----------



## scareme

dog toys


----------



## skullboy

ear cleaners


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Fig Newtons


----------



## scareme

Goobers


----------



## Spooklights

heaters


----------



## scareme

ice trays


----------



## Spooklights

jello


----------



## scareme

kick-stand


----------



## skullboy

love lube


----------



## Bone Dancer

milk


----------



## skullboy

Nestle Quik


----------



## scareme

onions


----------



## skullboy

Pop Rocks Candy


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Q-tips


----------



## skullboy

Rolaids


----------



## Wildomar

Shavers (Electric and Manual)


----------



## scareme

toe picks(on ice skates-The Cutting edge)


----------



## Wildomar

UNDERWEAR! (silky and lacey)


----------



## skullboy

vitamins


----------



## Ghostess

Water guns... spring is almost here!


----------



## scareme

X-ray notebooks


----------



## skullboy

yams


----------



## scareme

zodiac sign


----------



## skullboy

ammo


----------



## scareme

baby blankets


----------



## skullboy

cream


----------



## scareme

delinquent kids


----------



## skullboy

elmo dolls


----------



## scareme

fans


----------



## skullboy

gas caps


----------



## scareme

hooks


----------



## skullboy

ice


----------



## scareme

jacks


----------



## skullboy

King Kong CDS


----------



## scareme

lures


----------



## skullboy

morons


----------



## scareme

nibblers


----------



## skullboy

oranges


----------



## scareme

pop tarts


----------



## skullboy

Quiet Riot CDS


----------



## Wildomar

Rash Cream


----------



## skullboy

sheets


----------



## Ghostess

Train toys


----------



## skullboy

Unisom


----------



## Ghostess

Velvet Revolver CD


----------



## skullboy

Wax


----------



## Ghostess

Xpectorant

(work with me here! LOL)


----------



## skullboy

Yesterdays bread


----------



## Ghostess

Zebra striped towels


----------



## skullboy

Altoids


----------



## Ghostess

Bubble gum


----------



## skullboy

creepy folks


----------



## Ghostess

Dorky stock-boys


----------



## skullboy

erection cream


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Fake plants


----------



## skullboy

gas cans


----------



## scareme

hydro-codone


----------



## Fangs

irritating toys


----------



## ScareShack

jelly beans


----------



## scareme

Koala stuffed toys


----------



## TearyThunder

latex gloves


----------



## Fangs

mirrors


----------



## Ghostess

Nose spray


----------



## Bone Dancer

oil, baby


----------



## Fangs

purple shirts


----------



## Ghostess

quarts of OJ


----------



## skullboy

rump roast


----------



## Ghostess

Speedos


----------



## scareme

truck oil filters


----------



## Spooklights

Uno


----------



## scareme

Vines


----------



## Spooklights

wildflower seeds in a can


----------



## skullboy

xtra gum( oh give me a break)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

zanax


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Afghan


----------



## Bone Dancer

Body oil


----------



## skullboy

corn


----------



## Spooklights

dirt for potted plants


----------



## Fangs

elegant sleepwear :>


----------



## TearyThunder

fritos


----------



## Wyatt Furr

garden gnomes


----------



## skullboy

Hand cleaner


----------



## TearyThunder

Iodine


----------



## skullboy

jam


----------



## Sickie Ickie

krazy Glue


----------



## Lauriebeast

Liquid soap


----------



## Bone Dancer

M&M's


----------



## ScareShack

neon colored highlighters


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

olives


----------



## skullboy

Peter PAN Peanut butter


----------



## Lauriebeast

quilted bedspreads


----------



## TearyThunder

rice crispies


----------



## Black Cat

Salsa


----------



## skullboy

Toe nail trimmers


----------



## TearyThunder

underwear


----------



## Ghostess

varicose vein cream


----------



## TearyThunder

waffles


----------



## Ghostess

Xmen DVDs


----------



## turtle2778

Yucky Yogurt that makes me yearn to yack


----------



## skullboy

zingers


----------



## Spooklights

Advil


----------



## skullboy

bean bags


----------



## TearyThunder

calcium supplements


----------



## skullboy

damp cloths


----------



## Fangs

engraver


----------



## Spooklights

flower pots


----------



## trishaanne

gas can


----------



## skullboy

hangers


----------



## Spooklights

ironing boards


----------



## skullboy

Jello


----------



## scareme

Kool-aid


----------



## skullboy

Lysol


----------



## scareme

money


----------



## skullboy

night light


----------



## ScareShack

old people


----------



## dflowers2

Mouse traps


----------



## ScareShack

needles......for sewing


----------



## Spooklights

oreos


----------



## trishaanne

post-it notes


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

q- queen sheets


----------



## TearyThunder

rasins


----------



## Bone Dancer

shirts


----------



## TearyThunder

toilet paper


----------



## Bone Dancer

umbrella


----------



## Sickie Ickie

verman eradicator (mouse trap)


----------



## ScareShack

wal-mart shoppers


----------



## Ghostess

Xtra large tshirts


----------



## scareme

yarn


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Zycam


----------



## Ghostess

Applesauce


----------



## scareme

badminton sets


----------



## ScareShack

cat food


----------



## skullboy

Ding Dongs


----------



## ScareShack

earrings


----------



## trishaanne

Fishing pole


----------



## scareme

gold fish


----------



## skullboy

hangers


----------



## ScareShack

Irraiting customers


----------



## skullboy

Jello


----------



## trishaanne

key chains


----------



## skullboy

links(sausage)


----------



## turtle2778

money


----------



## Spooklights

nilla wafers


----------



## scareme

opera cd's


----------



## ScareShack

penny(on the floor)


----------



## scareme

Quick Tan


----------



## Spooklights

rustoleum


----------



## trishaanne

sponges


----------



## ScareShack

twinkies


----------



## scareme

ugly people


----------



## Spooklights

video games


----------



## scareme

white-out


----------



## skullboy

xbox


----------



## trishaanne

yellow paint


----------



## skullboy

zingers


----------



## Spooklights

alka seltzer cold medicine


----------



## skullboy

bread


----------



## ScareShack

candy


----------



## trishaanne

diapers


----------



## scareme

eggplant


----------



## ScareShack

football's


----------



## scareme

garters


----------



## Death's Door

hammocks


----------



## ScareShack

ibeprohin


----------



## scareme

junk food


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Klennex


----------



## scareme

lemon lime soda


----------



## ScareShack

money


----------



## Ghostess

Neopets


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

olives


----------



## ScareShack

pencils


----------



## Spooklights

quarts of milk


----------



## Koumajutsu

Rolaids


----------



## Spooklights

shower heads


----------



## TearyThunder

Toasters


----------



## ScareShack

underware


----------



## trishaanne

velcro


----------



## scareme

water bottles


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

xerox paper


----------



## Lauriebeast

yarn


----------



## scareme

zoo calander


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Allspice


----------



## scareme

beach balls


----------



## Wyatt Furr

cookies


----------



## scareme

duckies (rubber)


----------



## Black Cat

Easter Eggs (Plastic)


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

firepits


----------



## scareme

goat cheese


----------



## ScareShack

Hair spray


----------



## scareme

ink pens


----------



## ScareShack

jolly rancher candy


----------



## scareme

Kotex


----------



## skullboy

lawn fertalizer


----------



## ScareShack

magazines


----------



## skullboy

napkins


----------



## Black Cat

Orange flavored Tic Tacs


----------



## scareme

pop rocks


----------



## skullboy

quilting stuff


----------



## ScareShack

rags


----------



## skullboy

soup


----------



## Spooklights

trash bags


----------



## Wyatt Furr

underwear


----------



## Lauriebeast

Velcro


----------



## TearyThunder

wastebaskets


----------



## scareme

X-Ray scrubs


----------



## skullboy

yard bags


----------



## scareme

Zoolander dvd


----------



## skullboy

Altoids


----------



## Lauriebeast

Bra


----------



## scareme

checkers


----------



## skullboy

door handles


----------



## scareme

evil cashiers


----------



## skullboy

fertalizer


----------



## scareme

galoshes


----------



## Spooklights

hard drives


----------



## skullboy

Igloo coolers


----------



## scareme

jack-in-the-box


----------



## skullboy

Korn CD's


----------



## trishaanne

Lemon pledge


----------



## skullboy

Motrin


----------



## Lauriebeast

napkins


----------



## Death's Door

oriental rugs


----------



## skullboy

photo lab


----------



## scareme

quail feathers


----------



## Wyatt Furr

road maps


----------



## Fangs

sandpaper


----------



## scareme

tourist luggage


----------



## skullboy

undies


----------



## Fangs

vampires


----------



## skullboy

Waste baskets


----------



## Haunted Bayou

X-X-L Tee-shirts.


----------



## skullboy

yarn


----------



## Spooklights

zantac


----------



## scareme

x-mas ornimates


----------



## skullboy

A-axes


----------



## scareme

banks


----------



## skullboy

crap


----------



## turtle2778

drums...if my kid asks for that one more time, im gunna shoot a walmart employee


----------



## scareme

electronics


----------



## ScareShack

fans


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Garbage Pails


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Hair brush


----------



## skullboy

ink pens


----------



## ScareShack

jelly beans


----------



## scareme

kosher foods


----------



## Black Cat

light bulbs


----------



## Spooklights

milk


----------



## scareme

nestles candy bars


----------



## ScareShack

Oreo cookies


----------



## skullboy

paint


----------



## ScareShack

q-tips.........why i always get q?..lol


----------



## scareme

unpopular art (I know how you feel, I always get X)


----------



## Black Cat

Rosy Barbs (fish)


----------



## scareme

socks (gifts from the cat)


----------



## TearyThunder

tea bags


----------



## Black Cat

U-bolts


----------



## ScareShack

vitamins


----------



## Spooklights

wagons


----------



## scareme

X-ray note pads (see I got X again, it's a good thing I work in an X-ray dept)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Yogurt


----------



## ScareShack

zip-lock bags


----------



## skullboy

ant traps


----------



## scareme

bras


----------



## skullboy

car covers


----------



## trishaanne

drill bits


----------



## skullboy

Ear cleaners


----------



## ScareShack

fried rice mix


----------



## Wyatt Furr

garden hose


----------



## Spooklights

habitats for hamsters


----------



## Wyatt Furr

incandecent lightbulbs


----------



## Black Cat

Jump Ropes


----------



## scareme

Kit-Kats


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ladders


----------



## Sickie Ickie

M & M s


----------



## Black Cat

Nestle's Quick


----------



## trishaanne

oregano


----------



## scareme

Pools


----------



## ScareShack

q again...argh...Q-Tips


----------



## skullboy

rubber mats


----------



## ScareShack

snekers


----------



## skullboy

tampons


----------



## ScareShack

under garments


----------



## Black Cat

Vacuum Cleaner


----------



## trishaanne

water balloons


----------



## ScareShack

X-acto brand paper cutter


----------



## scareme

yellow roses


----------



## Black Cat

zebra-plastic toy


----------



## ScareShack

air-filters


----------



## TearyThunder

baby oil


----------



## Wyatt Furr

candy


----------



## Fangs

dog collars


----------



## Black Cat

Elephant print fabric


----------



## ScareShack

fix-a-flat


----------



## Black Cat

Glue


----------



## Spooklights

halogen bulbs


----------



## scareme

irons


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

jump rope


----------



## scareme

Kool-aid Koolers


----------



## Wyatt Furr

lawnmowers


----------



## Black Cat

Mints


----------



## scareme

Nip and Tuck DVD


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Oreo's


----------



## skullboy

paper


----------



## scareme

quilt batting


----------



## trishaanne

Rolaids


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

shaving cream


----------



## trishaanne

tissues


----------



## Lilly

underwear


----------



## scareme

violent games


----------



## Wyatt Furr

water


----------



## scareme

X-ray scrub pants


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Yellow paint


----------



## Spooklights

zip ties


----------



## Black Cat

Automatic timers


----------



## scareme

beach towles


----------



## Ghostess

Cat toys


----------



## Black Cat

Donuts


----------



## scareme

erasures


----------



## trishaanne

Fish food


----------



## Spooklights

garden tools


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Hoe


----------



## Black Cat

Interior lights


----------



## skullboy

Jam


----------



## scareme

Kodak film


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lamps


----------



## Black Cat

Music


----------



## Spooklights

noodles


----------



## scareme

oven mitts


----------



## Black Cat

Popcorn


----------



## trishaanne

quilt batting


----------



## Black Cat

Rose Bushes


----------



## scareme

snow cones


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Hey, how come my Wal-Mart doesn't have Snow Cones?

TV's


----------



## Black Cat

underwire bra


----------



## scareme

vacation luggage


----------



## Sickie Ickie

water bottles


----------



## scareme

X-men action figures


----------



## BooGirl666

zoo animal crackers


----------



## turtle2778

Apples of course!!


----------



## scareme

bunnies(stuffed) (on clearence now)


----------



## turtle2778

calendars


----------



## scareme

desk organizers


----------



## turtle2778

envelopes


----------



## scareme

fish food


----------



## turtle2778

garbage bags


----------



## scareme

hacksaw


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ice


----------



## scareme

journals


----------



## Sickie Ickie

kids


----------



## scareme

lavender soaps


----------



## Spooklights

mints


----------



## skullboy

Nytol


----------



## BooGirl666

orbitz gum


----------



## skullboy

peanuts


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Quick Silver in thermometers


----------



## BooGirl666

rose bushes


----------



## turtle2778

Salt...hey SI, isnt it Mercury in thermometers?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thermometers LOL Isn't Quick Silver and Mercury the same thing?


----------



## Fangs

undershirts


----------



## turtle2778

vases~~~You...are right my dear SI. I look like a dee dee dee.


----------



## skullboy

worms


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

x-lax lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

zooplankten in the fish tanks.


----------



## Black Cat

Apple Jacks Cereal


----------



## skullboy

boxes


----------



## trishaanne

crisco oil


----------



## skullboy

diapers


----------



## BooGirl666

ear wax remover


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

futon


----------



## scareme

goat cheese


----------



## skullboy

horns


----------



## turtle2778

ice cube trays


----------



## skullboy

Jam


----------



## turtle2778

kites


----------



## skullboy

lite bulbs


----------



## turtle2778

melons


----------



## skullboy

neck ties


----------



## turtle2778

orange wrapper from my reese's cups


----------



## skullboy

perfume


----------



## turtle2778

quarters


----------



## skullboy

raw meat


----------



## turtle2778

sugar


----------



## skullboy

tampons


----------



## turtle2778

umbrellas


----------



## skullboy

vines


----------



## turtle2778

walkmans


----------



## skullboy

xbox


----------



## scareme

yo-yos


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Zebra material pattern


----------



## Black Cat

Acrylic Paint


----------



## turtle2778

Bananas


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Balls


----------



## Black Cat

Cup Cakes


----------



## skullboy

Ding Dongs


----------



## scareme

envlopes


----------



## skullboy

Fog lites


----------



## scareme

gum


----------



## skullboy

half and half


----------



## scareme

ice cream bars


----------



## skullboy

jelly


----------



## scareme

kick-stands


----------



## skullboy

legos


----------



## Spooklights

marbles


----------



## skullboy

nachos


----------



## Black Cat

Oreos


----------



## scareme

pot holders


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Oranges (@ super wal-mart)


----------



## Black Cat

Q-Bert game


----------



## scareme

razors


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

sneakers


----------



## BooGirl666

tiger stripped slippers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

umbrellas


----------



## scareme

vasoline


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Zima


----------



## scareme

Hey Sickie, aren't we missing a few letters, or are you just telling us what you are drinking?


----------



## Black Cat

Whipped Butter


----------



## skullboy

xbox games


----------



## turtle2778

yo-yo's


----------



## skullboy

Zippo lighters


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Angry Employees


----------



## turtle2778

bald men


----------



## BooGirl666

cruel people


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

WOW, don't like wal-mart much, do you - LOL

desserts


----------



## scareme

eggs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

forks


----------



## scareme

grapes


----------



## turtle2778

hairspray


----------



## Spooklights

iris bulbs


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

jackets


----------



## turtle2778

kites


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

lights


----------



## turtle2778

money


----------



## BooGirl666

Why sure i like walmart... just not alot of the people that shop there lol

Nair


----------



## turtle2778

quarters


----------



## BooGirl666

Sloppy people


----------



## turtle2778

how bout R baby....Radios


----------



## scareme

Tootsie Rolls
(are we just skipping O and P?)


----------



## turtle2778

Underwear...I guess we are..LOL


----------



## scareme

Vicks vapor rub


----------



## skullboy

wallets


----------



## turtle2778

xmen stuff


----------



## skullboy

yeast


----------



## turtle2778

zoo pals


----------



## Spooklights

aluminum foil


----------



## turtle2778

Batteries


----------



## Wyatt Furr

cards


----------



## skullboy

diet pills


----------



## scareme

emery board


----------



## skullboy

fertalizer


----------



## turtle2778

Gameboy Games


----------



## skullboy

headlight bulbs


----------



## turtle2778

Ice Cube Trays


----------



## skullboy

Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Ghostess

Karaoke CDs


----------



## BooGirl666

Light sockets
(and whoops on the boo boo i did earlier)


----------



## turtle2778

Monkey Bread


----------



## skullboy

(What the hell is MONKEY BREAD? )

napsacks


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

old people


----------



## Spooklights

packing tape


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Quarts of milk
(to drink with the monkey bread)


----------



## skullboy

rings


----------



## scareme

stories


----------



## skullboy

taco shells


----------



## turtle2778

Umbrellas


----------



## scareme

very rude shoppers


----------



## turtle2778

workshop magazines


----------



## scareme

x-ray scrubs


----------



## trishaanne

yoyo's


----------



## skullboy

zingers


----------



## Spooklights

ace bandages


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Balloons


----------



## Black Cat

Car Mats


----------



## skullboy

dental floss


----------



## spideranne

Epsom salts


----------



## trishaanne

finger paint


----------



## BlackCloud

gum


----------



## skullboy

hand cleaner


----------



## BooGirl666

Ipod


----------



## skullboy

jam


----------



## BooGirl666

knitting supply


----------



## skullboy

low fat yogurt


----------



## BooGirl666

Monsters Inc. Movie


----------



## skullboy

Nose hair trimmers


----------



## scareme

olives


----------



## Spooklights

pop tarts


----------



## scareme

Quarter Pounders (Our Wal-Mart has a McDons in it)


----------



## skullboy

Raid bug spray


----------



## scareme

string cheese


----------



## skullboy

Trix


----------



## turtle2778

umbrella


----------



## skullboy

vapor rub


----------



## slimy

Why does this always stop on 'y'?

yucky trash can


----------



## skullboy

slimy said:


> Why does this always stop on 'y'?
> 
> yucky trash can


W? X?   
onto z i guess----zipper


----------



## scareme

Applejacks (maybe in Slimy's alphabet Y comes every third letter)


----------



## Spooklights

bic pens


----------



## scareme

Cracker Jacks


----------



## kevin242

dirty diapers


----------



## scareme

eggos


----------



## Spooklights

forks


----------



## scareme

grandpa glasses


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

hair spray


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ice Chests [coolers]


----------



## Spooklights

jacks


----------



## turtle2778

kites


----------



## Sickie Ickie

lamps


----------



## Black Cat

moth balls


----------



## trishaanne

neon paint


----------



## turtle2778

old people


----------



## Spooklights

putty


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Quarts of paint


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Roses*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Stones for gardening


----------



## Death's Door

Trellis


----------



## skullboy

Unisom


----------



## Spooklights

velcro


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

watering cans


----------



## Sickie Ickie

x-files dvds


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

young kids


----------



## Sickie Ickie

zirconium


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Antacids


----------



## BooGirl666

Beer


----------



## Spooklights

cards


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Dresses


----------



## Fangs

Eggplant


----------



## Spooklights

Fruit roll ups


----------



## BooGirl666

Gauze


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Head CLeaners


----------



## skullboy

ice packs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jacks for cars


----------



## Ghostess

Kareoke mini towers


----------



## turtle2778

Lamps


----------



## Black Cat

Malted Milk Balls


----------



## Spooklights

nicad batteries


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ichabod toys during October


----------



## TwistedDementia

pepto bismol


----------



## Fangs

quick cooking oats


----------



## scareme

rat poison


----------



## Spooklights

scissors


----------



## scareme

tape


----------



## Lilly

utility knives


----------



## scareme

video cleaner


----------



## turtle2778

windex


----------



## Sickie Ickie

xylophones


----------



## turtle2778

yellow duct tape


----------



## TwistedDementia

zingers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Airhorns


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Bottles


----------



## TwistedDementia

cart


----------



## Sickie Ickie

dog food


----------



## Wyatt Furr

envelopes


----------



## scareme

fly swatters


----------



## Sickie Ickie

geese statues


----------



## Spooklights

hanging baskets


----------



## Sickie Ickie

icecicle lights


----------



## BooGirl666

jumper cables


----------



## skullboy

kids toys


----------



## TwistedDementia

Laffy Taffy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Monster movies


----------



## TwistedDementia

Nutter butter cookies


----------



## Sickie Ickie

oreos


----------



## TwistedDementia

pulp


----------



## Sickie Ickie

queeziness medicine


----------



## TwistedDementia

remedies


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sleep pills


----------



## TwistedDementia

Tylenol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Uncle Ray's Potato Chips


----------



## scareme

violet scented candles


----------



## skullboy

Wal-Mart Employees.


----------



## TwistedDementia

xtra large depend's


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yourselves


----------



## TwistedDementia

zippers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

aquanet hairspray


----------



## TwistedDementia

Bubble bath


----------



## Spooklights

candles


----------



## TwistedDementia

dog food


----------



## skullboy

ear cleaners


----------



## scareme

figs


----------



## TwistedDementia

grapes


----------



## skullboy

Hoola-Hoops


----------



## TwistedDementia

incandescent light bulbs


----------



## scareme

jump ropes


----------



## TwistedDementia

kites


----------



## Sickie Ickie

lamps


----------



## Lilly

ky jelly


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Money


----------



## Spooklights

new shoes


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ocular spectacles (glasses)


----------



## TwistedDementia

parcheesi, the game


----------



## Sickie Ickie

quack medication


----------



## TwistedDementia

rye bread


----------



## Black Cat

shampoo


----------



## TwistedDementia

toilet brush


----------



## Sickie Ickie

umbrellas


----------



## Black Cat

Velour Blanket


----------



## BlackCloud

Wal-mart bags


----------



## TwistedDementia

Why do I keep getting stuck with X?

X-Tra gum


----------



## scareme

yellow swim suits


----------



## TwistedDementia

zelda


----------



## Sickie Ickie

anal medicine


----------



## TwistedDementia

butt medicine


----------



## Black Cat

Captain Underpants book.


----------



## TwistedDementia

dust covers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

elephant statues


----------



## TwistedDementia

french toast


----------



## Sickie Ickie

gaffs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hooks


----------



## TwistedDementia

ice


----------



## scareme

jars of peanutbutter


----------



## Sickie Ickie

kitchen kleaners


----------



## scareme

lemon drops


----------



## TwistedDementia

milk


----------



## DeathTouch

Nude babie dolls


----------



## scareme

opal nail polish


----------



## DeathTouch

Pussycat food


----------



## TwistedDementia

quality watches


----------



## Sickie Ickie

reading glasses


----------



## TwistedDementia

sewing thread


----------



## Sickie Ickie

toys


----------



## TwistedDementia

underwire bra


----------



## Spooklights

venetian blinds


----------



## Black Cat

windshield washer fluid


----------



## TwistedDementia

Her we go with the X again!

x-files DVD


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yo-yos


----------



## TwistedDementia

zantac


----------



## Wyatt Furr

anti-itch cream


----------



## Black Cat

baseball bat


----------



## Wyatt Furr

corn flakes


----------



## scareme

dirt


----------



## Black Cat

electrical tape


----------



## scareme

fringe


----------



## Spooklights

glue


----------



## scareme

hair brushes


----------



## TwistedDementia

igloo ice pack


----------



## Wyatt Furr

jump rope


----------



## TwistedDementia

Kent cigarets


----------



## scareme

lemon bar mixes


----------



## TwistedDementia

Mr Pibb


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nips


----------



## scareme

onion rings


----------



## Sickie Ickie

pop


----------



## scareme

quilt patterns


----------



## Wyatt Furr

roller skates


----------



## Black Cat

stickers


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

tonic water


----------



## TwistedDementia

underpant's


----------



## scareme

vicks vapor rub


----------



## TwistedDementia

wal-mart employees


----------



## DeathTouch

X-Enron employees who end up as greeters.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Young drop-out's who end up doing stock


----------



## Fangs

zippered patio table covers


----------



## scareme

apple pies


----------



## TwistedDementia

bananas


----------



## scareme

cupcakes


----------



## TwistedDementia

ding dong's


----------



## scareme

Eclairs (I'm getting hungry)


----------



## TwistedDementia

french toast


----------



## scareme

gummi bears


----------



## TwistedDementia

honey


----------



## scareme

ice cream bars


----------



## TwistedDementia

jello


----------



## scareme

kit kat candy bars


----------



## TwistedDementia

liquid soap


----------



## scareme

marshmallows


----------



## TwistedDementia

nutter butters


----------



## scareme

oleo


----------



## TwistedDementia

peeeenut butter


----------



## scareme

quaker oat meal


----------



## TwistedDementia

resees cups


----------



## scareme

stick pretzels


----------



## TwistedDementia

topping, ice cream


----------



## scareme

under ripened bananas


----------



## TwistedDementia

vicks


----------



## scareme

watermellon


----------



## TwistedDementia

xtra sugar free gum


----------



## Wyatt Furr

young children, running amuk


----------



## TwistedDementia

zippers


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Anti freeze


----------



## TwistedDementia

basketball's


----------



## Wyatt Furr

computers


----------



## TwistedDementia

desktop


----------



## Wyatt Furr

electric shavers


----------



## TwistedDementia

frozen french fries


----------



## Wyatt Furr

garden accessories


----------



## TwistedDementia

Hair gel


----------



## Fangs

ignitors


----------



## TwistedDementia

jelly beans


----------



## Fangs

kudos


----------



## TwistedDementia

laundry soap


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

macaroni


----------



## TwistedDementia

neck (of a turkey)


----------



## scareme

Origami paper


----------



## Spooklights

paper plates


----------



## scareme

Quit stalking me- cards


----------



## TwistedDementia

Rotten tomatoes


----------



## scareme

sand buckets


----------



## TwistedDementia

tator tots


----------



## Spooklights

umbrellas


----------



## scareme

Vicks vapor rub


----------



## Sickie Ickie

window wash


----------



## TwistedDementia

These dang X's

xtra gum - mint flavor


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yellow paint


----------



## TwistedDementia

zifidel I dont know the correct spelling


----------



## scareme

ant poison


----------



## Sickie Ickie

butt cream


----------



## TwistedDementia

cat chow


----------



## BooGirl666

dog chow


----------



## scareme

elephant chow


----------



## BooGirl666

fish chow


----------



## scareme

guinie pig chow


----------



## ScareShack

Hair care girly stuff


----------



## Lilly

ice cream makers


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

jam


----------



## TwistedDementia

kraft mac & cheese


----------



## Ghostess

lawn chairs


----------



## TwistedDementia

Milk of mag


----------



## scareme

nine pairs of socks


----------



## TwistedDementia

orange popsicles


----------



## scareme

purple popsicles


----------



## TwistedDementia

q-tips


----------



## scareme

rasberries


----------



## TwistedDementia

stationary


----------



## scareme

time travel movies


----------



## TwistedDementia

films


----------



## scareme

Underground films(?)


----------



## TwistedDementia

vegtables.... oops!


----------



## DeathTouch

Water


----------



## TwistedDementia

xtra soft toilet paper


----------



## scareme

x-men


----------



## scareme

Yellow mustard


----------



## DeathTouch

Yogurt


----------



## TwistedDementia

zelda


----------



## DeathTouch

Zip ties


----------



## TwistedDementia

apple sauce


----------



## scareme

bacon


----------



## TwistedDementia

canned goods


----------



## scareme

drugs


----------



## TwistedDementia

ex-lax


----------



## scareme

gummie worms


----------



## TwistedDementia

franks


----------



## scareme

grape kool-aid


----------



## TwistedDementia

hot sauce


----------



## scareme

igloo coolers


----------



## TwistedDementia

juice box


----------



## scareme

Kingsford charcole


----------



## TwistedDementia

lemon


----------



## scareme

meat balls


----------



## TwistedDementia

noodles


----------



## scareme

olives


----------



## TwistedDementia

potatos


----------



## scareme

quick rice


----------



## TwistedDementia

red potatos


----------



## scareme

string cheese


----------



## TwistedDementia

tater tots


----------



## scareme

ultra maxi pads


----------



## TwistedDementia

very thin maxi's


----------



## scareme

whatever


----------



## TwistedDementia

xtra gum


----------



## scareme

yellow note pads


----------



## TwistedDementia

zep cleaning product


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

ajax


----------



## TwistedDementia

bubblegum


----------



## Ghostess

condoms


----------



## TwistedDementia

Dye (hair)


----------



## BooGirl666

Envy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

feathers


----------



## TwistedDementia

ginsing


----------



## scareme

hair spray


----------



## BooGirl666

Ignorant dog


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jars


----------



## TwistedDementia

kettle chips


----------



## Ghostess

Licorice


----------



## Death's Door

magnifying glass


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nicotine


----------



## TwistedDementia

orida fries


----------



## Sickie Ickie

popcorn


----------



## TwistedDementia

q-tips


----------



## DeathTouch

Rusty the sales clerk


----------



## JohnnyL

salami


----------



## TwistedDementia

teddy


----------



## DeathTouch

Umbrella


----------



## Spooklights

vacuum cleaners


----------



## scareme

watermelon


----------



## TwistedDementia

xylophone


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yellow dresses


----------



## TwistedDementia

zoloft


----------



## Ghostess

Anniversary cards


----------



## scareme

bald men


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cute gals in tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight tops without bras.


----------



## TwistedDementia

denture cream


----------



## Spooklights

end tables


----------



## scareme

fabric softener


----------



## TwistedDementia

grapes


----------



## scareme

hats


----------



## TwistedDementia

icepops


----------



## scareme

jump ropes


----------



## TwistedDementia

kit kat


----------



## scareme

lemon head candy


----------



## TwistedDementia

mounds


----------



## maureenpr

nuts


----------



## scareme

onion rings


----------



## TwistedDementia

popcorn


----------



## Death's Door

quesadilla maker


----------



## Spooklights

reynolds wrap


----------



## TwistedDementia

salad


----------



## Ghostess

Tool box


----------



## maureenpr

umbrellas


----------



## BooGirl666

water guns


----------



## scareme

x-men books


----------



## TwistedDementia

yarn


----------



## Ghostess

Zip-Loc containers


----------



## Ravenscroft

3M reusable hooks


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... we're going in alphabetical order, Brandon 

Ant killer pellets


----------



## TwistedDementia

Brandon, buying 3M reusable hooks! HEHE

Hey Brandon, introduce yourself in the Welcome Room so we can properly welcome you.


----------



## Ghostess

Corn on the cob holders


----------



## TwistedDementia

daiquiri mix


----------



## Ghostess

Equate brand OTC meds


----------



## TwistedDementia

fish sticks


----------



## Ghostess

Garanimals


----------



## TwistedDementia

hi-c


----------



## Ghostess

Igloo coolers


----------



## TwistedDementia

jello


----------



## Ghostess

K-nex erector sets


----------



## TwistedDementia

lego set


----------



## Ghostess

Manilla envelopes


----------



## scareme

night lights


----------



## TwistedDementia

otega chips


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

paint


----------



## Ravenscroft

A tent


----------



## TwistedDementia

quick mix


----------



## Death's Door

rakes


----------



## TwistedDementia

stickers


----------



## Death's Door

tents


----------



## TwistedDementia

underwires


----------



## scareme

volume button


----------



## TwistedDementia

water


----------



## scareme

x-ray scrubs


----------



## TwistedDementia

youngins


----------



## scareme

zoo picture books


----------



## TwistedDementia

apple bottom girls HEHE


----------



## scareme

(what are apple bottom girls?)
basket


----------



## TwistedDementia

(thier butts are shapped like an apple in a way...BIG BOOTYS)

candy


----------



## scareme

Shaking my head

dark shadows


----------



## TwistedDementia

(I can't help myself HEHE)

electric tooth brush


----------



## scareme

fingers


----------



## TwistedDementia

great stuff


----------



## Ghostess

Helluvagood dip


----------



## TwistedDementia

igloo cooler


----------



## Ravenscroft

cotton balls


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ravenscroft said:


> cotton balls


the first letter of the thing you list has to be in alphebetical order, so next is J
give it another try.


----------



## Ravenscroft

Didn't see that, sorry!

Juicy Fruit


----------



## TwistedDementia

its nothing, forgetaboutit... LOL

kit kat


----------



## scareme

licorice black


----------



## BooGirl666

Munchies


----------



## TwistedDementia

nectors


----------



## scareme

OU tee shirts.


----------



## Spooklights

pool supplies


----------



## Moon Dog

Queen CDs


----------



## scareme

ultra maxie


----------



## TwistedDementia

Rectal thermometer


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sick fish


----------



## TwistedDementia

table tennis


----------



## Ravenscroft

TwistedDementia said:


> Rectal thermometer


That explains a lot.....

Ultra whitening tooth paste


----------



## scareme

ugly kids


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ravenscroft said:


> That explains a lot.....
> 
> Ultra whitening tooth paste


Are you freshing you breath for it... LOL. Just kiding, it for the wife... I mean my baby girl!!!

vasoline... there I said it!


----------



## scareme

watermelon


----------



## Sickie Ickie

x-rated thoughts


----------



## scareme

Y-because we like you (Showing my age again)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Zoology books in the children section


----------



## TwistedDementia

abc's book


----------



## BooGirl666

Blankies


----------



## TwistedDementia

coffee


----------



## BooGirl666

Drugs


----------



## TwistedDementia

electric tooth brush


----------



## BooGirl666

Fish bait


----------



## TwistedDementia

grapes


----------



## BooGirl666

Hair Dye


----------



## TwistedDementia

ice


----------



## BooGirl666

Jack in the box


----------



## TwistedDementia

kettle chips


----------



## BooGirl666

Low-Fat Sour Cream


----------



## TwistedDementia

milk


----------



## BooGirl666

Nickels


----------



## TwistedDementia

orida fries


----------



## BooGirl666

Prices


----------



## TwistedDementia

quiters


----------



## Spookkid

rice


----------



## scareme

stamps


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tea


----------



## TwistedDementia

undertrained employee's


----------



## Sickie Ickie

veggies in cans


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

walnuts


----------



## scareme

wine coolers


----------



## scareme

never mind me

X-men action figures


----------



## TwistedDementia

You! scareme, looking for more products LOL.


----------



## scareme

Ziggy cards


----------



## TwistedDementia

Alphabet soup


----------



## Sickie Ickie

beauty supplies


----------



## Sickie Ickie

BEauty supplies


----------



## Spookkid

Candy.


----------



## TwistedDementia

dark chocolate


----------



## Spookkid

elbow (Macaroni)


----------



## TwistedDementia

franks


----------



## Spookkid

Grapes


----------



## TwistedDementia

hillshire products


----------



## Spookkid

Insanely low prices.


----------



## TwistedDementia

jelly


----------



## Spookkid

Killer Clowns from Outer Space DVD.


----------



## TwistedDementia

lettuce


----------



## Spookkid

Mouse Pads


----------



## TwistedDementia

nuts


----------



## Spookkid

Optimus Prime toy (I'm running out of ideas.)


----------



## TwistedDementia

pepsi


----------



## Spookkid

Quarts watches. (?)


----------



## TwistedDementia

rollaids


----------



## Spookkid

stupid things


----------



## TwistedDementia

toaster


----------



## Spookkid

Unknown sticky things


----------



## TwistedDementia

vegetables


----------



## Spookkid

Walrus juice.


----------



## TwistedDementia

WHAT!?

x-tra gum


----------



## Spookkid

Yellow pencils.

Off topic: Twisted Dementia, Its a Futurama in joke.


----------



## TwistedDementia

zingers


----------



## Spookkid

Ads on giant TVs


----------



## TwistedDementia

butter


----------



## Spookkid

catalogs


----------



## TwistedDementia

desks


----------



## 1031fan

envelopes


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Fish


----------



## Spooklights

garden hose


----------



## scareme

hot pockets


----------



## TwistedDementia

ice


----------



## Spookkid

jello


----------



## scareme

kool-whip


----------



## TwistedDementia

lipton iced tea


----------



## scareme

magazines


----------



## TwistedDementia

nacho chips


----------



## scareme

orange jello


----------



## skeletonowl

post cereal


----------



## TwistedDementia

quick mix


----------



## scareme

rabbit slippers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

soil


----------



## TwistedDementia

top soil


----------



## scareme

underware(for the count)


----------



## TwistedDementia

vegetables


----------



## Sickie Ickie

watermelens


----------



## TwistedDementia

x-tra LG panties


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yellow crayons


----------



## TwistedDementia

zippers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

aerodynamic fans


----------



## TwistedDementia

bottle's


----------



## Sickie Ickie

candy


----------



## TwistedDementia

doritos


----------



## Sickie Ickie

egg-creams (sodas)


----------



## TwistedDementia

fanta


----------



## Sickie Ickie

gooey chocolate


----------



## TwistedDementia

hunts


----------



## scareme

international clothing


----------



## Sickie Ickie

jumper cables


----------



## scareme

killing spray for ants


----------



## Sickie Ickie

light bulbs


----------



## Fangs

makeup


----------



## TwistedDementia

nude stockings


----------



## scareme

oven mitts


----------



## Fangs

perverts


----------



## TwistedDementia

quacks


----------



## scareme

Relish


----------



## TwistedDementia

syrup


----------



## Black Cat

tent


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ultraman....years ago. LOL


----------



## scareme

votive candles


----------



## Spooklights

wading pools


----------



## scareme

x-men


----------



## TwistedDementia

young people


----------



## scareme

zoo books


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Animal toys


----------



## scareme

beach balls


----------



## Spookkid

Carrots


----------



## TwistedDementia

Dr Pepper


----------



## scareme

erasures


----------



## TwistedDementia

foot longs


----------



## Death's Door

griddles


----------



## scareme

halter tops


----------



## TwistedDementia

igloo ice packs


----------



## scareme

jumpsuit wearing old men


----------



## playfx

kool aid


----------



## scareme

lime freezes


----------



## TwistedDementia

men's socks!?


----------



## Death's Door

nestle crunch bars


----------



## scareme

Only One working restroom


----------



## TwistedDementia

People


----------



## scareme

quick trips


----------



## TwistedDementia

rolaids


----------



## Ghostess

steering wheel covers


----------



## Lagrousome

tampons
"hehehehe"


----------



## BooGirl666

UV Paint


----------



## TwistedDementia

vandicamps


----------



## scareme

Wiggles dvd


----------



## TwistedDementia

x-tra small bra's


----------



## ScareShack

yo-yo's


----------



## TwistedDementia

zippers


----------



## scareme

anniversary cards


----------



## TwistedDementia

birthday card


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cake


----------



## TwistedDementia

deli meat


----------



## scareme

ear plugs


----------



## Lilly

feathers


----------



## turtle2778

garbage bags


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hair products


----------



## Sickie Ickie

icky tasting energy drinks


----------



## scareme

jumping kids


----------



## Lagrousome

Kotex
*hehe*
You know I'm a girl!


----------



## pyro

lava rocks


----------



## Wyatt Furr

marbles


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nachos


----------



## scareme

oven cleaner


----------



## Spookkid

pencil


----------



## scareme

Q-tips


----------



## Lagrousome

red nail polish


----------



## slimy

Satin nail polish


----------



## TwistedDementia

tank top


----------



## Lagrousome

ugly underware


----------



## scareme

very ugly underware


----------



## Lilly

wax


----------



## BooGirl666

xmen costumes


----------



## turtle2778

Yard Guard


----------



## TwistedDementia

zoo books


----------



## scareme

allen wrench


----------



## Lilly

beads


----------



## Wyatt Furr

calenders


----------



## TwistedDementia

decks of cards


----------



## BooGirl666

elegant portraits


----------



## Spooklights

feather pillows


----------



## Wyatt Furr

garden supplies


----------



## Lilly

fresh water fish


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hose and hoes


----------



## BooGirl666

ok yall.... who dont know how to do the ABC's lol 

igloo coolers


----------



## Lagrousome

Jute


----------



## BooGirl666

Ky


----------



## Wyatt Furr

lawn chairs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Manny dolls, (the construction cartoon guy that is voiced by Fez from That 70's Show(


----------



## turtle2778

nurses scrubs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Opium....well...maybe not. heh Oats


----------



## Lagrousome

pot.......and pans you know!


----------



## RavenLunatic

quarter..woohoo i'm rich!!


----------



## Spooklights

registers...where they take the quarters.


----------



## BooGirl666

Super glue


----------



## turtle2778

Toe nail clippers


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

underware


----------



## Black Cat

Vasoline


----------



## Spooklights

weed killer


----------



## Adam I

X-acto knife


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Apples


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Opps, forgot my alphabet! Yarn


----------



## turtle2778

Ziplock bags


----------



## Adam I

Anchor bolts


----------



## Black Cat

Batteries


----------



## trishaanne

Crayons


----------



## Adam I

Dry erase markers


----------



## TwistedDementia

eye drops


----------



## Spooklights

fine line markers


----------



## Adam I

Grapes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hot dogs


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

instant soup


----------



## Spooklights

jello


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

kites


----------



## Sickie Ickie

lemon flavorings


----------



## Adam I

M & M 's


----------



## scareme

night lights


----------



## Spooklights

Oreos


----------



## Adam I

pencils


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

quick-drying cement


----------



## Spooklights

rubbermaid bins


----------



## TwistedDementia

stockings


----------



## pyro

train set


----------



## Adam I

Umbrella


----------



## ScareShack

venus fly trap plants....yeh they sell them


----------



## Adam I

watches


----------



## ScareShack

x-ray vision glasses


----------



## Black Cat

Yogurt


----------



## Adam I

Zinc plated screws


----------



## Lagrousome

acne medication


----------



## Adam I

ball point pens


----------



## Black Cat

Chalk


----------



## Adam I

darts


----------



## Ghostess

Eco-friendly cat litter


----------



## Adam I

flowers


----------



## AzKittie74

grits


----------



## Black Cat

Halloween props.


----------



## ScareShack

Ice cube trays


----------



## Spooklights

jackets


----------



## Adam I

kitten chow


----------



## Ghostess

lemonade mix


----------



## Spooklights

muffins


----------



## AzKittie74

notebooks


----------



## Adam I

parrot toys


----------



## Spooklights

quilts


----------



## Adam I

red paint


----------



## Moon Dog

stereos


----------



## Death's Door

tartar sauce


----------



## Adam I

under-shirt


----------



## Spooklights

vitamins


----------



## Adam I

webbing


----------



## ScareShack

X-Acto knife blades


----------



## Adam I

Yellow paint


----------



## Moon Dog

Zagnut bars (candy)


----------



## Lagrousome

Antacids


----------



## Lagrousome

Batteries


----------



## Adam I

Candles


----------



## AzKittie74

daisys


----------



## Adam I

Ear rings


----------



## TearyThunder

fruit punch


----------



## Spooklights

gum


----------



## Adam I

Ham


----------



## TearyThunder

igloo coolers


----------



## Spooklights

jelly


----------



## AzKittie74

Kremper (haha)


----------



## ScareShack

Lamps


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Monster Mudd aka plaster of paris


----------



## frstvamp1r

Nail Polish


----------



## ScareShack

oreo cookies


----------



## Sickie Ickie

pink panties


----------



## Adam I

Quart's of ice cream


----------



## Moon Dog

Rolo's


----------



## Lagrousome

Sickie Ickie said:


> pink panties


hahaah....you crack me up SI!

OK....Turquoise Panties


----------



## Lagrousome

Oops, missed the "S" before "T"

Probably Sickie Ickie checking out the pink panties!


----------



## AzKittie74

Ugly people hahahahahah could't think of any other U things hehe


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Vcr


----------



## Adam I

Watermelon's


----------



## AzKittie74

Xtra (gum)


----------



## Nancj

Yeast (to make bread with)


----------



## Mist

Zodiac book


----------



## Grave Watcher

Apples


----------



## Adam I

Ballons


----------



## Moon Dog

Cashier


----------



## ScareShack

Dum-Dums.........the candy.................... or the people


----------



## Nancj

electric shaver


----------



## Spooklights

feather pillow


----------



## Nancj

guns


----------



## Adam I

hats


----------



## Moon Dog

ice cream


----------



## trishaanne

jelly beans


----------



## Adam I

kitten food


----------



## AzKittie74

linen


----------



## turtle2778

Money


----------



## Adam I

nails


----------



## scareme

olives


----------



## ScareShack

pitch forks.......the lil red ones for the devil costume


----------



## Adam I

Quick oats


----------



## Nancj

ribbons


----------



## turtle2778

spider webs


----------



## Adam I

toys


----------



## spideranne

umbrellas


----------



## scareme

velcro shoes


----------



## Adam I

water balloons


----------



## ScareShack

SEE....I ALWAYS END UP WITH X!!

X-Men figures


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo-Yos


----------



## ScareShack

Zingers...........the snack cakes


----------



## scareme

applesause


----------



## Spooklights

bottles of fog juice


----------



## Adam I

costume


----------



## scareme

dead birds


----------



## Adam I

Eye drops


----------



## ScareShack

Fruit-Loops


----------



## turtle2778

Garbage Bags


----------



## Sickie Ickie

herpies medication


----------



## turtle2778

Ice Cubes


----------



## Sickie Ickie

jackolanterns


----------



## scareme

kream filled doughnuts


----------



## Adam I

Lego's


----------



## Sickie Ickie

money


----------



## ScareShack

neon colored poster board


----------



## Sickie Ickie

opalescent jewelry


----------



## Adam I

paint


----------



## Sickie Ickie

quick silver in thermometers


----------



## scareme

rectal thermometers


----------



## turtle2778

Scissors


----------



## Sickie Ickie

toilet seat covers


----------



## Adam I

usb cable


----------



## Sickie Ickie

vacation luggage


----------



## scareme

wet hands-since their paper towel holders are always broken


----------



## Sickie Ickie

xanthium gum in the candy


----------



## scareme

yellow food coloring


----------



## Lagrousome

zip lock baggies


----------



## Adam I

allspice


----------



## turtle2778

bird food


----------



## ScareShack

Candy.............for halloween of course.


----------



## Adam I

Dvd's


----------



## Sickie Ickie

egg creme


----------



## scareme

fast food


----------



## Adam I

Green jello


----------



## turtle2778

Hello Kitty Crap


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ice


----------



## Adam I

Jello


----------



## Sickie Ickie

kitchen spoons


----------



## Adam I

Masks


----------



## Spooklights

nail files


----------



## Adam I

orange jucie


----------



## Nancj

panties


----------



## Adam I

quart ziplock


----------



## Nancj

Revlon makeup


----------



## Adam I

spider web - that's about all that's left at my local walmart.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Tomorrow (does this count?) will find me shopping at Walmart for the stunning after Halloween sale I hope to find. Last year I found some great stuff and blew it by not buying enough.*


----------



## Adam I

under shirt


----------



## turtle2778

velum paper


----------



## Adam I

Yellow Paint


----------



## Sickie Ickie

zither music


----------



## Adam I

Axe


----------



## Sickie Ickie

banchee masks


----------



## Lagrousome

Cotton Balls


----------



## Adam I

Drop cloth


----------



## Sickie Ickie

eggheads shopping in the computer section


----------



## Adam I

fireplace matches


----------



## Spooklights

grills


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Halloween Sounds of Horror....a CD set I bought on sale which, now that I have listened to it, I consider a waste of a dollar.*


----------



## Adam I

Jello


----------



## Spooklights

kleenex


----------



## trishaanne

lemon pledge


----------



## Adam I

Matchbox cars


----------



## trishaanne

Nyquil


----------



## Adam I

onion


----------



## Spooklights

peppermints


----------



## scareme

quick release pills


----------



## Spooklights

roller blades


----------



## Adam I

staples


----------



## UFO8MyCow

toilet paper


----------



## Adam I

underwear


----------



## Sickie Ickie

viagra


----------



## Spooklights

winter jackets


----------



## Adam I

Xbox


----------



## Nancj

Yellow rain slicker


----------



## Adam I

Zu Warriors


----------



## scareme

airplanes


----------



## Adam I

Bicycle


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*chocolate*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

deer


----------



## Adam I

elmer's glue


----------



## AzKittie74

fairy costumes


----------



## Adam I

grapes


----------



## ScareShack

Harry Potter stuff...toys, movies, etc.


----------



## Adam I

ice


----------



## ScareShack

jolly rancher candy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

k-mart employees


----------



## Adam I

lemon aid


----------



## Spookkid

markers


----------



## Adam I

nails


----------



## Sickie Ickie

oogliers at the pretty gals (hubba hubba)


----------



## ScareShack

puzzle's


----------



## Adam I

Q-tips


----------



## Spooklights

rain coats


----------



## Sickie Ickie

soup


----------



## Adam I

tops


----------



## Sickie Ickie

umbrellas


----------



## Adam I

velvet


----------



## Sickie Ickie

water softener


----------



## Adam I

x-men


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yellow mustard


----------



## Adam I

ZZ-Top cd


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Apple blossom fragrance


----------



## Adam I

Balloon


----------



## ScareShack

Crazy shoppers


----------



## Adam I

Drum


----------



## scareme

elves


----------



## The Shadow

funky smelling bathrooms


----------



## Adam I

gunk


----------



## Spooklights

halogen lights


----------



## Adam I

Ice


----------



## AzKittie74

jingling bells


----------



## Adam I

Kit-kat bar


----------



## scareme

left handed workers


----------



## ScareShack

monkey food


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nit medication


----------



## Adam I

oranges


----------



## Spooklights

pillows


----------



## scareme

quitting employees


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL randy managers


----------



## ScareShack

strawberry colored stockings


----------



## Sickie Ickie

turtles, chocolate


----------



## scareme

ugly customers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

vintage customers.


----------



## scareme

winter wrapped customers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

x-perienced clerks.


----------



## Adam I

youthful clerks


----------



## scareme

zaney clerks


----------



## Adam I

Acne covered clerks


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Boil bottom clerks


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Courteous clerks


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Desperate Clerks


----------



## AzKittie74

endless lines


----------



## Sickie Ickie

funny foggies


----------



## Spooklights

grass seed


----------



## AzKittie74

hair spray


----------



## Spooklights

ice scrapers


----------



## ScareShack

jolly rancher gummies


----------



## Adam I

kitten chow


----------



## Sickie Ickie

light bulbs


----------



## ScareShack

Mentos


----------



## scareme

night lights


----------



## ScareShack

Old shopping carts with wobble wheels


----------



## scareme

paper dolls


----------



## Adam I

Q-tips


----------



## scareme

red shirts


----------



## Adam I

sugar


----------



## scareme

tums


----------



## Adam I

underwear


----------



## scareme

velcro shoes


----------



## Adam I

water


----------



## scareme

x-ray socks


----------



## Spooklights

yarn


----------



## scareme

zucchini bread


----------



## Adam I

Advil


----------



## Sickie Ickie

buds, flower


----------



## scareme

car parts


----------



## Adam I

Dish towels


----------



## Moon Dog

earphones


----------



## Sickie Ickie

funny smelling elderly people


----------



## scareme

grape kool-aid


----------



## Adam I

hammer


----------



## scareme

ice picks


----------



## Spooklights

jump ropes


----------



## Adam I

Kale


----------



## scareme

leather seat covers


----------



## ScareShack

Matchbox cars


----------



## scareme

nose hair trimmers


----------



## Adam I

orange


----------



## Sickie Ickie

poop pants


----------



## scareme

quick fix meals


----------



## Adam I

Rice a ronie


----------



## scareme

straws


----------



## Moon Dog

(poop pants







)

Transformers


----------



## Moon Dog

underwear


----------



## scareme

violet plants


----------



## Adam I

watering can


----------



## scareme

x-ray scrubs


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yummy candy


----------



## Death's Door

Zorro DVDs


----------



## scareme

ant spray


----------



## Adam I

bug juice


----------



## scareme

carmel microwave popcorn


----------



## AzKittie74

drain-O


----------



## scareme

erasure


----------



## Spooklights

fertilizer


----------



## scareme

goat cheese(mmmm)


----------



## ScareShack

hair products.


----------



## scareme

Ice on the windows


----------



## Adam I

jello


----------



## scareme

knee high stockings


----------



## Spooklights

leggings


----------



## Adam I

matches


----------



## scareme

nitrogen for your lawn


----------



## Adam I

onions


----------



## scareme

Pots for your plants


----------



## Adam I

Q-tips


----------



## scareme

rain gear


----------



## Sickie Ickie

racing cars


----------



## scareme

sacks


----------



## Bodybagging

tin foil


----------



## Sickie Ickie

underwear


----------



## Adam I

violet


----------



## scareme

wet wipes


----------



## Adam I

xbox games


----------



## Bodybagging

yogurt


----------



## ScareShack

Zip-Zap's


----------



## scareme

Aftershave


----------



## Adam I

birdseed


----------



## scareme

canned water chestnuts


----------



## slightlymad

donuts


----------



## scareme

ear wax remover


----------



## ScareShack

Fiddle Faddle


----------



## scareme

go-cart paint


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hairspray


----------



## scareme

ironing boards


----------



## Bethene

jelly belly's


----------



## Spooklights

ketchup


----------



## Adam I

lemon's


----------



## scareme

mad mothers


----------



## DeathTouch

Nancy Reagon Videos


----------



## Adam I

Oranges


----------



## scareme

pepsi


----------



## perdidoman

Quaker State


----------



## DeathTouch

Ratt!


----------



## Adam I

snack packs


----------



## DeathTouch

Nanny McPhee!


----------



## scareme

??? tube socks


----------



## perdidoman

Umbrella : )


----------



## psyko99

Valance


----------



## kevin242

Walker: Texas Ranger Season One on DVD








You know you want it!


----------



## scareme

x-men


----------



## perdidoman

Yo Yo


----------



## psyko99

zydeco CD


----------



## ScareShack

Aisle's


----------



## perdidoman

Baseballs


----------



## Adam I

catfood


----------



## scareme

drugs


----------



## ScareShack

E...Electronic items


----------



## Bodybagging

Food for thought


----------



## perdidoman

golf clubs


----------



## psyko99

Hair net


----------



## perdidoman

Icecream yum : )


----------



## Lilly

junior mints


----------



## perdidoman

kite


----------



## Adam I

lemons


----------



## scareme

mangos


----------



## perdidoman

Nike shoes


----------



## psyko99

ottoman


----------



## trishaanne

picture frames


----------



## perdidoman

Q-Tips


----------



## psyko99

Rock Salt


----------



## perdidoman

Speakers


----------



## Adam I

Tic Tacs


----------



## perdidoman

under wire


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

vasoline


----------



## perdidoman

Work gloves


----------



## scareme

X-men


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Yard Equipment


----------



## Bethene

zoo toys


----------



## scareme

antiperspirant


----------



## ScareShack

baind-aids


----------



## Spooklights

cotton balls


----------



## psyko99

dish detergent


----------



## Adam I

Earplugs

firestarter


----------



## scareme

gym shorts (Adam, what happened to E?)


----------



## psyko99

Hamster food


----------



## perdidoman

Ice cream cones


----------



## Adam I

Jelly (Is it sometimes E?)


----------



## scareme

kit-kat bars


----------



## perdidoman

lamps


----------



## psyko99

Moon Pies


----------



## perdidoman

nose spray


----------



## scareme

oval mirrors


----------



## skeletonowl

prices


----------



## perdidoman

Quiver


----------



## scareme

unrated DVDs


----------



## perdidoman

V-Tech computer


----------



## skeletonowl

watermelon (at least super wal marts)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

xerox paper


----------



## scareme

yellow peppers


----------



## Adam I

zerox toner


----------



## scareme

All the crap that China produces


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Bra's!


----------



## Adam I

cups


----------



## Bethene

door knobs


----------



## perdidoman

Easy bake ovens : )


----------



## scareme

fir tree fertilizer


----------



## psyko99

Grands biscuits


----------



## ScareShack

hola-hoops


----------



## Adam I

Igloo Coolers


----------



## scareme

Jack in the Pulpit bulbs


----------



## Bethene

kibbles and bits dog food


----------



## Wyatt Furr

lamps


----------



## scareme

Many people


----------



## ScareShack

Neo-pets


----------



## Bethene

oreo cookies


----------



## Wyatt Furr

photo albums


----------



## psyko99

q-tips


----------



## perdidoman

Radio : )


----------



## turtle2778

Smiles...


----------



## Adam I

top


----------



## Silent Requiem

uvulas


----------



## scareme

vicks vapor rub


----------



## perdidoman

Window cleaner : )


----------



## Adam I

x-box games


----------



## perdidoman

Yard sticks


----------



## DeathTouch

Zorro the Guy blade movie.


----------



## psyko99

Alphabet soup


----------



## perdidoman

basketball


----------



## scareme

cotton candy


----------



## skeletonowl

dvds and discs


----------



## scareme

eggplant


----------



## psyko99

Filet mignon


----------



## perdidoman

Grass seads


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hats


----------



## psyko99

Incense


----------



## ScareShack

jello


----------



## skeletonowl

Ky


----------



## psyko99

Lemon Pledge


----------



## perdidoman

Meats : )


----------



## Bethene

nailpolish


----------



## Wyatt Furr

oven mits


----------



## scareme

purty men folk


----------



## Bethene

Quaker oats


----------



## skeletonowl

Rats!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

slippers


----------



## ScareShack

transformers


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Undies


----------



## Bethene

V-veggie seeds


----------



## Adam I

white-out


----------



## scareme

x-men


----------



## Bethene

yo-yo's


----------



## ScareShack

zippers


----------



## kevin242

air compressors


----------



## perdidoman

Boots : )


----------



## Adam I

Crayons


----------



## scareme

doll dresses


----------



## perdidoman

Eggplant


----------



## ScareShack

floppy wheel shopping carts


----------



## psyko99

garbanzo beans


----------



## Adam I

hot dogs


----------



## perdidoman

ice cube trays


----------



## Bethene

Jergens lotion


----------



## TwistedDementia

Kool Aid


----------



## perdidoman

Lamps


----------



## Adam I

mouse trap


----------



## Wyatt Furr

nails


----------



## ScareShack

olivies


----------



## perdidoman

pet food : )


----------



## psyko99

ramen noodles


----------



## perdidoman

sandpaper : )


----------



## ScareShack

tricycycle


----------



## Bethene

unhappy custumer


----------



## GothicCandle

veggies


----------



## perdidoman

Water : )


----------



## skeletonowl

xylon


----------



## psyko99

yarn


----------



## scareme

Zippo refill fluid


----------



## Adam I

Ax


----------



## plistumi

Band aids (for the ax cuts)


----------



## perdidoman

Cat Food


----------



## ScareShack

Dirty floors


----------



## psyko99

empty headed employees


----------



## perdidoman

Fishing gear


----------



## Adam I

Gummy Bear's


----------



## perdidoman

Hair products


----------



## Bethene

Icebreakers gum


----------



## ScareShack

JawBreakers candy


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

klondike bars


----------



## Adam I

lip balm


----------



## plistumi

mattress pads


----------



## turtle2778

Name Tags


----------



## Spooklights

oven mitts


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

popcorn


----------



## Adam I

quart jars


----------



## scareme

rugs


----------



## Adam I

silly putty


----------



## plistumi

thumb tacks


----------



## Wyatt Furr

underwear


----------



## scareme

vasoline


----------



## Bethene

Xylaphones


----------



## De Caye

Hey... what happened to W? lol

Ok... how about Wiper blades


----------



## scareme

yarrow plant seeds


----------



## De Caye

Zatarains (Rice mix)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Alphabet soup


----------



## De Caye

Bees Wax


----------



## scareme

candy bunnies


----------



## De Caye

Duracel Batteries


----------



## scareme

Easter baskets


----------



## De Caye

Foster Farms Chickens! lol


----------



## scareme

gold earrings


----------



## De Caye

Herrings


----------



## scareme

invitations


----------



## De Caye

jewelry


----------



## scareme

king sized sheets


----------



## Adam I

lettuce


----------



## De Caye

mirrors


----------



## Lilly

nuts


----------



## Ghoulbug

oranges


----------



## Spooklights

pansies


----------



## scareme

quite tiny lights


----------



## Death's Door

Red candles


----------



## Adam I

Tomato


----------



## Bethene

universal remote controls


----------



## scareme

vicks


----------



## RookieSpooker

wet wipes


----------



## scareme

x-ray scrubs


----------



## Silent Requiem

you


----------



## De Caye

Zebra Striped Pillows (eesh! Tacky!)


----------



## perdidoman

Apples


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

bibs


----------



## De Caye

cat litter


----------



## Spooklights

dog food


----------



## scareme

egg noodles


----------



## perdidoman

Fans : )


----------



## RookieSpooker

Goat cheese


----------



## Spooklights

hand carts


----------



## scareme

ironing boards


----------



## Lilly

juice boxes


----------



## scareme

kitten food


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ladders


----------



## De Caye

men's underwear ;-D


----------



## scareme

nightgowns


----------



## perdidoman

Oil : )


----------



## Ghoulbug

pajamas


----------



## scareme

polished stones


----------



## scareme

quilt patterns


----------



## perdidoman

R - Ribs


----------



## De Caye

spiderwebs


----------



## scareme

tonka trucks


----------



## De Caye

Underarm Deodorant lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Vaseline


----------



## De Caye

Windex!!!!!! muaaa aaaa aaaa aaaa aaaaaaa


----------



## scareme

x-men


----------



## RookieSpooker

yarn


----------



## perdidoman

Zippo


----------



## Evil Queen

Applesauce


----------



## scareme

bikes


----------



## perdidoman

C - Chairs


----------



## Spooklights

diapers


----------



## scareme

earrings


----------



## perdidoman

Flat Soda


----------



## Bloodhound

Garden Crap--- My wife love's that stuff


----------



## Lilly

hoses


----------



## scareme

ice picks


----------



## perdidoman

J - Jello


----------



## HibLaGrande

K- Kiwi shoe polish


----------



## scareme

lead pencils


----------



## Bloodhound

M-Mud flaps


----------



## perdidoman

N - Needles


----------



## randy2084

O - Oreos! Mmmmmmmm....I'm hungry!


----------



## perdidoman

P - Pillows


----------



## Bethene

Q- Quaker Oats oatmeal


----------



## Sickie Ickie

r- raincoat for your personal part.


----------



## HibLaGrande

S- Skittles


----------



## scareme

t-bone steaks


----------



## Lilly

U- underwire bras


----------



## Bloodhound

V- vegtable seeds


----------



## scareme

watches


----------



## Bloodhound

X-men


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Y- youth


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Zippers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Aphid control for plants


----------



## scareme

bobbins


----------



## Bloodhound

car wax


----------



## scareme

desks


----------



## Nancj

eye lashes


----------



## Bloodhound

Fish Bait


----------



## perdidoman

Glue Gun


----------



## scareme

hot pads


----------



## Bloodhound

Infinity Kappa 6.5" Component Speaker System, Perfect 6.1


----------



## perdidoman

Jetsons DVD


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Kitchen Cleaners


----------



## scareme

limes


----------



## Black Cat

M&M's


----------



## perdidoman

N - Noxzema


----------



## Bloodhound

O - O Brother, Where Art Thou?
DVD, Rating: PG-13, Runtime: 103, Color, Closed Captioned, Buena Vista Home Entertainment,


----------



## Sickie Ickie

P- pee pee pants


----------



## Bloodhound

Q - Q-See QSC48030 High-Resolution Weatherproof Camera
This camera provides black and white night vision for up to 100' in total darkness 
Model #: QSC48031


----------



## scareme

R-Rita, the clerk


----------



## Bloodhound

S - Sporting equipment


----------



## Wyatt Furr

tires


----------



## Bloodhound

U - used shopping carts


----------



## Lilly

V-valances


----------



## scareme

water shoes


----------



## Bloodhound

X - X is album by Def Leppard


----------



## perdidoman

Y - *Yard tools*


----------



## Nancj

z-zantax


----------



## Bloodhound

A - AC Adapter


----------



## perdidoman

B - *Bicycles*


----------



## Bloodhound

C - Coffee


----------



## De Caye

Draino


----------



## Esmerelda

Elastic


----------



## scareme

fingers


----------



## perdidoman

G - *Green Paint*


----------



## Bloodhound

H - hobbie supplies


----------



## Spooklights

ipod covers


----------



## Moon Dog

*J * - jelly


----------



## Bloodhound

K - K'NEX Famous Landmark Model with Motor Building Play Set


----------



## ScareShack

L=Lightbulbs


----------



## Bloodhound

M - monopoly


----------



## scareme

N-nasty people


----------



## Bloodhound

O - Old people


----------



## ScareShack

P-Pantyhose


----------



## Lilly

Q---Qtips


----------



## Bloodhound

R - Radiator flush kit


----------



## Spooklights

s-stain remover


----------



## scareme

Tonka trucks


----------



## Bloodhound

U - Underwear


----------



## Moon Dog

V - vinyl


----------



## perdidoman

*W - Woks*


----------



## scream1973

Xerox Machine


----------



## TearyThunder

yarn


----------



## Moon Dog

Zebra CD


----------



## scream1973

Apple Juice


----------



## Bloodhound

Bug spray


----------



## sharpobject

chocolate covered cherries - do I get 3 points??


----------



## scream1973

Dremel Tools


----------



## ScareShack

extension cords


----------



## Moon Dog

Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## ScareShack

Glue Sticks


----------



## TearyThunder

hairspray


----------



## scream1973

Ice packs


----------



## TearyThunder

Jelly


----------



## scream1973

kleenex


----------



## Moon Dog

Lint


----------



## ScareShack

monopoly (board game)


----------



## psyko99

Nose hair trimmer


----------



## TearyThunder

orange juice


----------



## scream1973

planters


----------



## ScareShack

Q-Tips


----------



## Moon Dog

Rolling Rock Beer


----------



## Black Cat

Shrimp


----------



## Moon Dog

Tile floor


----------



## Bloodhound

Unknown Parking Places... Now where did I park?


----------



## Spooklights

vehicles that are hit by shopping carts


----------



## Ghoulbug

Wal-mart checkout lanes......all empty with no cashiers


----------



## Koumajutsu

"X" by Def Leppard


----------



## pyro

yelling parents, at there little brats


----------



## GothicCandle

zebra printed shirts


----------



## Moon Dog

Aerosols


----------



## Bloodhound

bait


----------



## Moon Dog

Credit Cards


----------



## Bloodhound

Dounuts


----------



## TearyThunder

envelopes


----------



## scream1973

Fish


----------



## Bloodhound

Grille's


----------



## Moon Dog

Housewares


----------



## Bloodhound

Ice Cream


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

juice


----------



## Moon Dog

Kids


----------



## ScareShack

L - Lightbulbs


----------



## Bloodhound

Markers


----------



## scream1973

Nude pantyhose


----------



## Bloodhound

Odd people


----------



## scream1973

Patio Furniture


----------



## scareme

Quite old grandmas.


----------



## Moon Dog

Retirees


----------



## scareme

salads


----------



## Moon Dog

Telemarketers


----------



## scream1973

Umbrellas


----------



## Bloodhound

Varnish


----------



## Moon Dog

Whiteout


----------



## scareme

X-tream sports mags


----------



## Bloodhound

Yard sticks


----------



## Moon Dog

Zero


----------



## AzKittie74

Alkaseltzer


----------



## Bloodhound

bikes


----------



## scream1973

Cotton Candy


----------



## scareme

dirt


----------



## Moon Dog

E.P.T


----------



## Bloodhound

footballs


----------



## Moon Dog

Grout


----------



## Bloodhound

Hats


----------



## Moon Dog

incandescent lights


----------



## TearyThunder

jellybeans


----------



## scareme

Kit Kat


----------



## Bloodhound

liquid dish soap


----------



## Moon Dog

Manager


----------



## Bloodhound

Neon paint


----------



## Moon Dog

Oven mitts


----------



## Bloodhound

poker chips


----------



## Moon Dog

Quizno's


----------



## scareme

rain checks


----------



## ScareShack

Slinky


----------



## Bloodhound

Tent's


----------



## scareme

underwire bras


----------



## Moon Dog

Very rude customers


----------



## Bloodhound

Waterguns


----------



## scareme

x-ray socks


----------



## Moon Dog

(x-ray socks?) 

Yellow smiley face rolling back prices


----------



## scareme

Zoo books
(socks I wear to work in the X-ray dept)


----------



## Moon Dog

(Gotcha )

Apple Juice


----------



## Bloodhound

Band-aids


----------



## scream1973

Cotton Candy


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Dog food


----------



## MrTrick

Excederin
Ex-Lax
ELMO


----------



## Bloodhound

Fan


----------



## Moon Dog

Grapes


----------



## scareme

Hello Kitty cards


----------



## Moon Dog

Igloo coolers


----------



## scream1973

Jack in the Box


----------



## Moon Dog

Kleenex


----------



## scream1973

Louvered window shades


----------



## TearyThunder

Moon sand


----------



## scareme

nighties


----------



## Bloodhound

orange paint


----------



## Moon Dog

People


----------



## scareme

quilt patterns


----------



## Moon Dog

Relish trays


----------



## Bloodhound

Silverware


----------



## Moon Dog

Televisions


----------



## Moon Dog

Umbrellas


----------



## Moon Dog

Vicks Formula 44D


----------



## Moon Dog

Watermelon


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Xavier Cugat


----------



## ScareShack

yellow yo-yo's


----------



## Nancj

Z- zingers


----------



## skeletonowl

A- Acorn Decorations


----------



## ShadyHallows

*B*-beer


----------



## Spooklights

candy


----------



## Lilly

dog toys


----------



## skeletonowl

E- Elephant Stuffed Animals


----------



## Bloodhound

F - Flat black paint


----------



## Moon Dog

Garbage bags


----------



## samhayne

J - Jeepers creeper dvd


----------



## samhayne

sorry for the last S-UP... should have learn to hit the LAST button before.... 

H- Hatchet


----------



## Bloodhound

I - ink pens


K - Kiwi shoe polish


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

L - lotions (for it to put in the basket)


----------



## scareme

money-for to pay for the lotions (for to put in the basket)


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins

J- jockitch creame


----------



## Bloodhound

N- nose spray


----------



## Moon Dog

Old people (of which I'm one of)


----------



## scareme

pepper mills


----------



## Koumajutsu

Quik


----------



## TearyThunder

red lipstick


----------



## Koumajutsu

Sony digital cameras


----------



## TearyThunder

Taffy


----------



## pyro

under coating----for cars


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Vagisil


----------



## scareme

watercress


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

xylophone toy


----------



## dynoflyer

yo-yo's


----------



## scareme

zoo coloring books


----------



## skeletonowl

Atomic Fireballs


----------



## scareme

brown shoes


----------



## dynoflyer

candy


----------



## scareme

dollar bills


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

enema bottles


----------



## Tyler

Foam in a bottle, you know, the great stuff stuff. Gotta love it


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

glue


----------



## scareme

hairy armpits


----------



## ScareShack

Ice cube trays


----------



## Bloodhound

Juice glasses


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Kleenex


----------



## Bloodhound

L- Lights (spots)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Munchies


----------



## Bloodhound

N - Nasty Bathrooms


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

O - Oral hygiene products


----------



## Bloodhound

P - people


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Q - Quik


----------



## Bloodhound

R - Red paint.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

S - Sheets


----------



## Bloodhound

T - Toe Tags..Noooo um, Tires


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

U - Underoos!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

V - varnish


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

W - Wax (for troublesome bikini areas)


----------



## Bloodhound

X - X-acto Blades


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Y - Yogurt


----------



## Bloodhound

Z - zippers


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

A - Acne medicine


----------



## Bloodhound

B - Books


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

C - Cotton balls


----------



## Bloodhound

D - doughnuts


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

E - ExLax


----------



## GothicCandle

Fish


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Glade air freshener


----------



## GothicCandle

hand cream


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I - Igloo coolers


----------



## GothicCandle

jacks


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

K - Kitchen utensils


----------



## GothicCandle

lamps


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Money


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

nyquil


----------



## scareme

open doors


----------



## Moon Dog

Police


----------



## GothicCandle

Q-tips


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

R - Radios


----------



## Lilly

S-seashells


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

T - Turpentine


----------



## Bloodhound

U - Ultra thin... no um Ultra violet light


----------



## Spooklights

v-vertical blinds


----------



## thegothicprincess

Windshield wiper fluid


----------



## Spooklights

Xanax (in the pharmacy, of course)


----------



## Bloodhound

Y - Young Employees


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Z-Zipper*


----------



## Bloodhound

A - Another wonderful "Sale"


----------



## Black Cat

B-Bread


----------



## RavenLunatic

*cokes*


----------



## Bloodhound

D - Drill bits


----------



## Black Cat

E-electrical tape


----------



## RavenLunatic

*F- Falling prices*


----------



## rottincorps

gliter glue


----------



## RavenLunatic

*horrid hats*


----------



## rottincorps

incompetence


----------



## ScareShack

jolly rancher candies


----------



## rottincorps

kaopectate


----------



## RavenLunatic

*lube...for your car you pervs lol*


----------



## rottincorps

Morons


----------



## rottincorps

Nincompoops


----------



## LJClarke

oozing eyeballs


----------



## rottincorps

prunes


----------



## Black Cat

Q-tips


----------



## Spooky1

R - Really Cheap Stuff


----------



## rottincorps

S-silverware..........plastic forks, knives, and spoons.


----------



## scareme

tissue


----------



## RavenLunatic

*underoos*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vicks VapoRub


----------



## Spooklights

watering cans


----------



## RoxyBlue

X-Lax (okay, not how it's spelled)


----------



## Spooky1

Yo-Yos


----------



## rottincorps

Zombies.........The ones that work there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aspirin


----------



## rottincorps

belligerent bastards


----------



## RoxyBlue

caramels


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dog Toys


----------



## rottincorps

E--ear cheese removers.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fabric softeners


----------



## Spooky1

G - Glow Sticks


----------



## rottincorps

H - Hungry Hungry Hippos


----------



## Moon Dog

rottincorps said:


> H - Hungry Hungry Hippos


Do they still make that game?









I - Ice Age DVD


----------



## Spooklights

jars for canning


----------



## rottincorps

Yes they do.......but I was talking about some of the shopers


K-Krazy Glue


----------



## Moon Dog

rottincorps said:


> Yes they do.......but I was talking about some of the shoppers

































L - lettuce


----------



## rottincorps

M- muzzles


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Neosporin


----------



## rottincorps

O- obesity....Its everywhere


----------



## Spooklights

P-people. Lots.


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quaaludes (in the pharmacy right?)


----------



## rottincorps

R-Retards......Grey matter challenged


----------



## Spooklights

straight pins


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - TicTacs


----------



## Great White

U- Uncle Cletus


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vaseline petroleum jelly


----------



## Spooklights

wax


----------



## Firedawg

Xylocaine (prescription)


----------



## Lilly

Z- zantac


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aunt Jemima's Pancake Mix


----------



## rottincorps

B- Bevise and Butt head.........and there working there.


----------



## Spooky1

C - Candy Corn (Ick, and I actually liked that stuff as a kid)


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dramamine


----------



## rottincorps

E-expired Exlax.........Most of the food sold there.


----------



## skeletonowl

F- Funnels come on they probably have it right?


----------



## rottincorps

G- Gardening Gloves


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - housewares


----------



## Spooklights

I- ironing boards


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jack knives


----------



## rottincorps

K-knuckle heads...........in the pharmacy


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lawn chairs


----------



## ScareShack

M - Mentos


----------



## rottincorps

N-nitwit's


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ovulation test kits


----------



## rottincorps

P-prophylactics


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quacks (in the Wallmart Pharmacy rottin goes to)


----------



## Spooky1

R - Roller Blades


----------



## TearyThunder

soy sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - taco shells


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underwear (Though some of the shoppers may be going commando)


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vaseline Petroleum Jelly (in no way should this be associated with the previous post)


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wart Remover


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xenophobes (they're the ones that show up at 2:00AM in the 24-hour Walmart)


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Young children (running about and getting into everything)


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zany people


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - antacids


----------



## rottincorps

B-Big Belligerent Bulging Bastards


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Candy Canes for Christmas


----------



## rottincorps

D-Dimwits


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Everyready batteries

(Rottin, your Wallmart sounds surreal)


----------



## rottincorps

F Fat Flatulent Families


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gadgets


----------



## Spooklights

H- hair dryers


----------



## rottincorps

I- incontinent imbisils


----------



## Spooky1

J -Jerks (Particularly at rottincorps Walmart)


----------



## scream1973

Killer Kiddies (lol)


----------



## rottincorps

L-loonatics


----------



## rottincorps

manicol morons


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Neosporin


----------



## Spooky1

O - Overweight Shoppers


----------



## rottincorps

P- pushy people............like the dumb asses in New York that ran that guy over


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - QuikSet Concrete


----------



## rottincorps

R-rude rancid rejects


----------



## Spooky1

S - Shotguns


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tums


----------



## rottincorps

U-umbrellas...........um.thats all I got.......OH WATE ...U- underwear....those huge granny panties.....oh I think I'm going to be sick


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampires (Have you seen some of these late night shoppers ... it could happen)


----------



## rottincorps

W-Wax......bee's wax ....floor wax....furniture wax.....ear wax...


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X chromosomes (everyone has at least one)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zepplin CDs

oops I missed Y - Yokels


----------



## rottincorps

A- A wells..........WHAT THE HECK IS A A WELLS............Now lets not be so dumb, whats a well?..........UM....UM... OH A HOLE...........thats right.............I GET IT.....


----------



## rottincorps

B- Brushes.......Ever notice that the guy that works in the tooth brush department has three teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cards


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dirty floors


----------



## rottincorps

E-exacerbated employees................OK I looked it up in the dictionary


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fake flowers


----------



## rottincorps

G-garbanzo beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I love garbanzo beans!)

H - Hallmark cards


----------



## rottincorps

I- insect spray...................probably use it in the food section


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jumpsuits


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Klondike bar


----------



## rottincorps

L- lamps............you know the ones that go on when someone gets a bright idea..........Its pretty dark in here......


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Musketeers Bars


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nail Polish


----------



## ScareShack

O- Oreo Cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - peanuts


----------



## ScareShack

Q-Q-tips, sorry i couldnt hear what i posted


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Red Cross plaque


----------



## rottincorps

S-sarcazum


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tablets


----------



## rottincorps

U- universal remote


----------



## ScareShack

V - Vise Grips


----------



## Spooky1

W - Womens items


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I hate getting X)

X - xanthine (a product of metabolism found in urine)


----------



## rottincorps

Y --yoohoo


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zinc cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aleve


----------



## rottincorps

B-Ban roll on..........now only if they would use it...


----------



## scareme

coconut cookies


----------



## debbie5

D- disco balls


----------



## Spooky1

E - Everything you could ever want (all made in China)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fritos


----------



## scareme

gym shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - housewares


----------



## Spooky1

I - Insecticides


----------



## debbie5

J- Jehovah's Witnesses, selling baked goods out front.


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kaleidoscopes


----------



## Don Givens

L = long-lines


----------



## scareme

M-mad mothers


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nylons


----------



## scareme

O-old folk shoppers


----------



## debbie5

P- pooping birds (Why are there always sparrows inside the store, 365?)


----------



## rottincorps

K-ko-tex..........it was on the floor,.......my bad that should be in things that make you go eeeeeeewwww what the hell happened I thought we were on K........well thats what you get for thinking


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q-tips


----------



## scareme

R-raisin brand


----------



## Dark Angel 27

S-slippers


----------



## Spooky1

T - Terrible looking cloths


----------



## scareme

U-ugly shoppers


----------



## smileyface4u23

v- very rude shoppers (I just got home from wal-mart and the memories are still fresh)


----------



## rottincorps

W- Warble Wanda.........she works in the food Court ........too many corn dogs


----------



## scareme

X-X-ray workers shopping


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - young hoodlums


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoo workers shopping(how come I get all the hard ones?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aspirin ( I hate getting X and Z, too, scareme).


----------



## rottincorps

B- big belligerent busty bra's.......WOW!


----------



## scareme

C-checkers


----------



## rottincorps

D-drapes


----------



## scareme

E-envlopes


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - furniture


----------



## scareme

G-good after Halloween sales.


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hair spray


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iodine


----------



## rottincorps

J- jelly


----------



## smileyface4u23

K - kitchen towels


----------



## rottincorps

L- Lego's


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - makeup


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nose hair trimmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pringles


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quigley Down Under DVD


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - restrooms


----------



## ededdeddy

S - superball


----------



## rottincorps

T- Twicks


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underoos


----------



## rottincorps

V- Valentine's


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wet wipes


----------



## rottincorps

X-xylophone a real crappy one


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yanni CDs


----------



## Don Givens

Z - Zud


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Anime DVDs


----------



## ededdeddy

Barbie


----------



## smileyface4u23

C - cat food


----------



## rottincorps

D- drain cleaner


----------



## Don Givens

E - Exit Sign


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fabric softener


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fritos (Dang it Roxy, quit cutting in line!) 

G - Grape Juice


----------



## Don Givens

H - Hog Jowls


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink pens


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jump rope


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kick ball


----------



## smileyface4u23

L - lemon pledge


----------



## Dark Angel 27

M-mops


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nails


----------



## ededdeddy

Orange paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pins


----------



## rottincorps

Q- Quaker Oats


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rice


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - soap


----------



## Dark Angel 27

T-Tooth Picks


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - used cars in the parking lot


----------



## scareme

V-Very strange people


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Walmart signs


----------



## rottincorps

X- x-lax


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow legal pads


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoo coloring books


----------



## Spooky1

A - Annoying greeters


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Blue signs


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cereal


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - drugs


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Elephants (stuffed)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - flameless candles


----------



## Monk

G - great low prices


----------



## ededdeddy

H - HIllbillies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cube trays (remember those?)


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jello Molds


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaopectate


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Laxative


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Metamucil (as long as we're on this theme)


----------



## Monk

N - Nyquil


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Spooky1

P - Purple pants


----------



## Monk

Q - quilted toilet paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - reams of paper


----------



## Monk

S - sales


----------



## rottincorps

T- thumb tacks


----------



## Monk

u - umbrellas


----------



## rottincorps

V- Vanentines


----------



## Monk

w - women's underwear


----------



## rottincorps

X x-lax


----------



## Monk

Y - yarn


----------



## rottincorps

Z- zanx


----------



## Monk

A - automobile accessories


----------



## rottincorps

B- bowling shoes


----------



## Monk

C - carts


----------



## rottincorps

D- do-nuts


----------



## Monk

E - electronics


----------



## rottincorps

F-flashlights


----------



## Monk

G - garbage bags


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - house coats


----------



## Monk

I - ink cartridges


----------



## rottincorps

j- jerks


----------



## Monk

K - kids


----------



## rottincorps

L- lingerie


----------



## Monk

M - markers


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## rottincorps

O- olives


----------



## Monk

P - pajamas


----------



## rottincorps

Q- quilts


----------



## Monk

R - rubber rats


----------



## rottincorps

S- silverware


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tums


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underoos


----------



## smileyface4u23

V- Valentines


----------



## Monk

W - white socks


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-men DVDs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - young kids


----------



## Monk

Z- Zelda video games


----------



## Spooky1

A - Anti-aging creams


----------



## Adam I

B - Balloons


----------



## Monk

C - candy bars


----------



## Spooky1

D - Diet pills


----------



## Monk

e - eye drops


----------



## rottincorps

F- fans


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - goodies


----------



## rottincorps

H- hatchets


----------



## Bethene

I- Icey-Hot cream


----------



## smileyface4u23

J- Jello


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kiddie clothes


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemon Pledge


----------



## Monk

M - money


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nickels


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old folks (They're today's blue light special)


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pampers


----------



## scareme

Q-Q-tips


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rubber boots


----------



## scareme

S-Steno pads


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - things and stuff


----------



## mattjfishman

U - under cabinet lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Velcro


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder Bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xenophobes (at 2:00AM)


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yoo Hoo


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - antacids


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Blankets


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chocolates


----------



## ededdeddy

D - doormats


----------



## Spooky1

E - Energy Drinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fruit juice


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Ghosts


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hassles


----------



## Bone Dancer

I- ink pens


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jerks


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kmart rejects


----------



## Spooky1

L - Limited IQs


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Morons


----------



## scareme

N-Naked Eyes Sorry, thought I was in the Band question.


----------



## scareme

N-Nancy


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oil of Ole'


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Quarters


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - restrooms


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Stupid People


----------



## Draik41895

T-table spoons


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Underwear


----------



## Spooky1

V - Voice recorders


----------



## scareme

W-Wax


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xenophobia


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yo yos


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zippers


----------



## Draik41895

A-Ash holes(heh,heh)


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Balloons


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cash & Credit Cards


----------



## Draik41895

D-donuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fire logs


----------



## scareme

G-gas


----------



## rottincorps

h-hornet spray


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iodine


----------



## scareme

J-jelly


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Ky jelly


----------



## scareme

L-lights


----------



## ededdeddy

m- money


----------



## scareme

N-night stalkers


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Oprah fans


----------



## scareme

P-Pajamies


----------



## ededdeddy

Q- Questions


----------



## scareme

R-razors


----------



## ededdeddy

S- Stupid people


----------



## scareme

T-tacky dressers


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Undercover cops


----------



## scareme

V-Velcro


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wool sweaters


----------



## scareme

X-X-ray scrubs


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yodels (A HoHo like treat)


----------



## scareme

Z-plastic Zoo animals


----------



## ededdeddy

A- Apples


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - boneheads


----------



## scareme

C-cards for Valentine's Day. Better get one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - diapers


----------



## scareme

E-eggs


----------



## Draik41895

F-food


----------



## scareme

G-goldfish food


----------



## Draik41895

H-hampers


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ice cube trays


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - janitorial supplies


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killers (bug killers, weed killer, etc. )


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## ededdeddy

M- Morons


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Oranges


----------



## scareme

P-popcorn balls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quart jars


----------



## scareme

R-red licorice


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sales


----------



## scareme

T-Tags on clothes


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undergarments


----------



## Spooky1

V- vomit (cleanup on isle 27)


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wallets


----------



## scareme

X-X-ray shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow legal pads


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoo stuffed animals


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Aisles


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beans


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - candles


----------



## Draik41895

D-dog food


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eveready batteries


----------



## Draik41895

F-fire extinguishers


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gatorade


----------



## Draik41895

H-hula hoops


----------



## scareme

I-Ice Pack


----------



## RoxyBlue

J -jello


----------



## scareme

K-Kleenex


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemon juice


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mounds bar


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nail polish


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Oil


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - peanuts


----------



## scareme

Q-quilting batting


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - razor blades


----------



## Spooky1

S - Snickers


----------



## GrimProductions

T - Televisions


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - umbrellas


----------



## scareme

V-Vicks chest rub


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Wal mart logo


----------



## Spooky1

X - XXL sized clothes


----------



## rottincorps

Y- yo yo's


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zippers


----------



## GrimProductions

A- Arthritis Creams


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bedding


----------



## scareme

C-cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - datebooks


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Electric Heaters


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - facial tissue


----------



## scareme

G-grapejuice


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Hats


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink pens


----------



## ededdeddy

J - January's Calendar ( Man, I need to change that)


----------



## scareme

K-Kilz-paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mannequins


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Novels


----------



## scareme

O-olives


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper


----------



## scareme

Q-Q-tips


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - razor blades


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Sour candy


----------



## scareme

T-tricky bathroom locks


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Umbrellas


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vitamins


----------



## scareme

W-water slides


----------



## ededdeddy

X- X ray specs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - young cashiers


----------



## ededdeddy

Z- Zebras (stuffed)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - adhesive tape


----------



## ededdeddy

B- Broken toys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - candy


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

D - denture cleanser


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

F - flyswatters


----------



## Spooky1

G - Guns


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

H - hand lotion


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iodine


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

J - jerky


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Knitting needles


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Monkeys


----------



## rottincorps

N- Nintendo


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Olives


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pens


----------



## dynoflyer

Q-Tips


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - red ink pens


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

s-sandwich bags


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Taco Shells


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undies


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

vaseline


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Water


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

x-xylophones


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yeast


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

z- zebras, stuffed


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Angles


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Chowderheads


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dummies


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Elmer, The greeter, I swear, My wife and I laughed forever


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

f- forks


----------



## scareme

g-Greeters named Elmer.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H - Hammocks


----------



## scareme

I-Icing on cupcakes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J -Jerky


----------



## scareme

K-Kool-aid juice boxes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L -Legos


----------



## scareme

M-Mens Rooms


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

n- nose hair trimmers


----------



## scareme

O-orange sweatshirts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P-pancake mix


----------



## scareme

Q-quilted jackets


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- Rap cds


----------



## scareme

S-Stockings


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- T.v.s


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - usual suspects


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Varying degrees of sanitation


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Walmart employees


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X-files Dvd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yucky bathrooms


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

z- zippered clothing


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - antacids


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

b- bikes


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cheese doodles


----------



## Spooklights

d-doritos


----------



## scareme

e-eggrolls(frozen)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

f- fruit


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Grapes


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Housewares


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Icky people


----------



## dynoflyer

J - Jeans


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- kites


----------



## Spooky1

L - Loads of stuff made in China


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Mouthy kids


----------



## dynoflyer

N - Nyquil


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - orange juice


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P- poptarts


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queens of drag


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rugs


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Spills on the floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - ties


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Underwater toys


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vicks VapoRub


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Water babies


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Files movie DVD


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - YooHoo


----------



## Bethene

Z--Zebra cakes by Little Debbie


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Albums


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bedding


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Cookie cutters


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dental floss


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Ear plugs


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fritos


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Garbage


----------



## Spooklights

H-halogen lights


----------



## DoomBuddy

I-Ibuprofen


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Junk


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kids


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Lunch Supplies


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mentos candy


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Nose clips


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

M- macaroni


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Noodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - overloaded shopping carts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P- picnic supplies


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Quiet


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- rods


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Simpletons


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- Tv


----------



## Bethene

U - under-roos


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V- veggis


----------



## scareme

W-Watermelon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

X- x-men toys


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yohoo


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Z- zippers


----------



## Bloodhound

A - Another $200.00 out of my pocket.


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bottles


----------



## RavenLunatic

C- coke


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - drugs in the pharmacy


----------



## scareme

E-Easter bunnies


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Free samples


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gatorade


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Hair raising people...Go at 2 in the morning


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- interesting employees...Go at 2 in the morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jacked up employees...go at 2 in the morning


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Killers (CD)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L- Light fixtures


----------



## ededdeddy

M- Motor mouths


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- neck ties


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - overhead costs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P- Peanuts


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queer People ( Queer = strange, not Queer = gay) but I'm sure that there are both kinds


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rulers


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Super savings


----------



## dynoflyer

T - toys


----------



## DoomBuddy

U- Underware


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

V- Vagisil....lmao, sorry, had to.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

W- whisky


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X-acto knives


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yappy dog


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zap guns


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- alien dvds


----------



## Dixie

B - Basil leaves


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cookbooks


----------



## Dixie

D - Diaries


----------



## Spooky1

E - Entry level jobs


----------



## Dixie

F - FrankenBerry Cereal


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - granola


----------



## dynoflyer

H - hydrox cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink cartridges


----------



## scareme

J-JuJu bees


----------



## Draik41895

K-kibbles and bits(I think)


----------



## scareme

L-light bulbs


----------



## Draik41895

M-mac & cheese


----------



## scareme

N- Nice and Easy


----------



## Draik41895

O-office suplies


----------



## scareme

P-Popcorn


----------



## Draik41895

Q-quaker oats


----------



## scareme

R-Rugs


----------



## Draik41895

S-saturated trans-fat


----------



## scareme

T-toggle bolts


----------



## Draik41895

U-underwear


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Vain people


----------



## Spooklights

w- watering cans


----------



## Draik41895

X-xylophones


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow paint


----------



## dynoflyer

Z - zippers


----------



## Bethene

A- applesauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Crayons


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dead bugs in the light fixtures


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eyes everywhere watching and watching you..No I'm not paranoid


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fish food


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Garbage Bags


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hoover vacuums


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ice Cream for dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jumper cables


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- kettle corn (not the good kind)


----------



## Spooky1

L - Light bulbs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

m- make up


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Neosporin


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

o- office supplies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - peppermints


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Q- q tips


----------



## dubbax3

R-i-c-o-l-aaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sheets


----------



## dubbax3

Talladega Nights....on Blue Ray!


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underwear


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vaseline


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Water bottle


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

X-xtreme sports in the 5 dollar bin


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yellow Onions


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zebra (wooden)


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Apples


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- bananas


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Corn


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- dog food


----------



## dubbax3

Epoxy, the best stuff on earth!


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - facial tissue


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Gross facial tissue


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H- hickory smoked bacon


----------



## Draik41895

I-ice tray


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jackets


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- kit kats


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Loud mouths


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mentos candy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- nets for fishing


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ovenwares


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

p- picnic baskets


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Q tips


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- rice


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - silverware


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- toys


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undergarments


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Velcro


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

W- wallets


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xylophone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yoyos


----------



## Bethene

Z- zoo animal toys


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - acetominophen


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Bacon


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - craft supplies


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- drum sticks (the ice cream)


----------



## Draik41895

E-eggs


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Frog goggles


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- gifts


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hammers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- icy hot


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello


----------



## monstermakerswife

Johnsons Baby Shampoo


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- kit kats


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Landry soap


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mints


----------



## monstermakerswife

N-Nuts


----------



## Monstermaker

O- Oranges


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pesky kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quirky managers


----------



## ededdeddy

R -Rotten produce


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - staplers


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tape


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - upset mothers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V-Vaccums


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - window shades


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xylophone


----------



## Monk

Z- zebra print sheets


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Acid reducers


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - baseball mitts


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Cat litter


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - door knobs


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Everything


----------



## monstermakerswife

F- Flags


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- games


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hairspray


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ice cream


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jerks


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kaleidoscopes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L- lemons


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - memo pads


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- napkins


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Okra


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P-pepsi


----------



## rottincorps

Q- Q-tips


----------



## dynoflyer

R - rat poison


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- stereos


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - thermal underwear


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- umbrellas


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vaseline brand lotions


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

W- wax


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xtreme energy drinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow legal pads


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zooming airplanes


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Airplane models


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - books


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Coloring books


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dog food


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eye wash


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face creams


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Gnomes for the lawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hats


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ice cubes


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jams and jellies


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kites


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - loofahs


----------



## ededdeddy

M- Money


----------



## Draik41895

N-noise


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Open positions


----------



## Draik41895

P-pretty ladies(sometimes)


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - queen dresses


----------



## Spooky1

R - Racks and Racks of stuff made in China


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - seltzer water


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tape


----------



## Tater1970

U - Underwear


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vocal complaints


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Water puddles (I hope there water at least)


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtreme sports drinks (that might be made up, but I could only think of toy xylophones otherwise)


----------



## Tater1970

Z - Zebra webkinz so I was told by my niece


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Annuls


----------



## Tater1970

B - Bad service


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cake mix


----------



## Tater1970

D - [email protected]$#% ppl that shop there that stand in the middle of everything doing nothing but just looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fire logs


----------



## Tater1970

G - Good luck at finding a Good spot to park......:googly:


----------



## ededdeddy

h -hoses


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cube trays


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jump ropes


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kids' toys


----------



## Bethene

L legos


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mustard


----------



## Spooklights

N-nachos


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

O-october skies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Q- quaker oats


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Rice Krispies


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- singing on the rain dvd


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tablecloths


----------



## Dark Angel 27

U- utensils


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - very little really high class stuff


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Watermelons


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xylophones in the Toy Department


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

y- yo yos


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Ziplock bags


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apple pie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- baby wipes


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cash


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dental floss


----------



## ededdeddy

E- Envolpes


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face creams


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- giraffes (stuffed)


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hot Pockets


----------



## Monk

I - imbeciles


----------



## ededdeddy

j - jerks


----------



## rottincorps

K- knuckle heads


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

L- lysol


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Morons


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nitwits (just following the theme here)


----------



## Monk

o - oil


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P- pinesol


----------



## Monk

Q - quilts


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Robitussin


----------



## Monk

s - sales


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - toilet paper


----------



## Draik41895

U-Undies


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V- vaccums


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## rottincorps

X-Xlax..........a vary tasty candy......so go out and get ya some


----------



## psyko99

y - Yogurt


----------



## Bethene

Z- zebra debbie cakes


----------



## Draik41895

Apple fritter


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- bat


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - candy


----------



## Monk

D - Dog food


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eveready batteries


----------



## Monk

F - fly paper


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Garfield calendars


----------



## Monk

H - hair dryer


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- imense amount of candy


----------



## Monk

J - jelly beans


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kitty Litter


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lots of stuff and things


----------



## ededdeddy

m - muscle milk

No clue the name just makes me chuckle


----------



## Monk

N - nipples


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Oj


----------



## Spooky1

P - Prune Juice


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Questionable people


----------



## Monk

R - reasonable prices


----------



## Just Whisper

S- shades for my cool blue eyes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- tvs


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Underwear


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Very rude people


----------



## Just Whisper

W- WalMart employees


----------



## ededdeddy

X- X-acto knives


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow markers


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zippers


----------



## Monk

A - aspirin


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bed sheets


----------



## Monk

C - carts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

d- dog food


----------



## Monk

E - extension cords


----------



## Bethene

F- fishing lures


----------



## Monk

G - garbage bags


----------



## rottincorps

H- hungry hungry hippos


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - junk


----------



## Monk

K - Kids' clothes


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - laundry detergent


----------



## Monk

M - Moms


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nail polish


----------



## Monk

O - Odor Eaters


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pantyhose


----------



## Monk

Q - Quilts


----------



## Just Whisper

R- Rock star posters


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sheets


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tools


----------



## Monk

U - underwear


----------



## ededdeddy

V- Velcro strips


----------



## Monk

W - wine glasses


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xacto knives


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Y-yellow crayons


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra striped throw pillows


----------



## Spooklights

A-african violets


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - books


----------



## smileyface4u23

C - Crayolas


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dentyne gum


----------



## Monk

E - elastic bands


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - file folders


----------



## Monk

g - gatorade


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H- hiking gear


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## Monk

J - Jeans


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kmart shoppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Moon Dog!)

L - lemon drops candy


----------



## Monk

M - markers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

moms


----------



## Monk

N - Nylon stockings


----------



## LJClarke

O - Olives


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paperweights


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quakers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

r- rakes


----------



## smileyface4u23

S - shovels


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - typewriters


----------



## smileyface4u23

U - unclean people...at least at my wal-mart


----------



## rottincorps

V valentines ....from last year


----------



## Sickie Ickie

walmart signs.


----------



## smileyface4u23

X - "X" (Trace Adkins cd)


----------



## Monk

Y - yarn


----------



## rottincorps

Z- Z-max


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aspirin


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Balloons


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cards


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Dumbo


----------



## smileyface4u23

E - envelopes


----------



## RoxyBlue

F- fake flowers


----------



## smileyface4u23

G - grape juice


----------



## Dragonomine

H - Hannah Montanna crap


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - idle shoppers


----------



## Dragonomine

J - Jolly Green Giant Green Beans


----------



## Monk

K - Kids


----------



## Dragonomine

L - lipstick


----------



## Monk

M - mascara


----------



## Dragonomine

N - nuts


----------



## Monk

O - Old people greeting you as you walk in.


----------



## Dragonomine

P - people hogging up the aisles with their carts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quick checkout lines (NOT!)


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rank smelling bathrooms


----------



## Monk

S - String


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Talcum Powder


----------



## Monk

U - underwear


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Velor


----------



## Monk

W - women's products


----------



## Dragonomine

X - Xanax (pharmacy)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow note pads


----------



## Dragonomine

Zucchini


----------



## Spooky1

A - Aspirin


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bed spreads


----------



## smileyface4u23

C - Corelle Dishes


----------



## Dragonomine

D - dog food


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eggplant


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - facial tissues


----------



## Dragonomine

G - groceries


----------



## Monk

H - Hats


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink pens


----------



## Dragonomine

J - jackets


----------



## Monk

K - king size sheets


----------



## Dragonomine

L - lamps


----------



## Monk

M - Money


----------



## Dragonomine

N - nail polish


----------



## Monk

o - oil


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## Monk

q - Quarantine dvd


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rolaids


----------



## Monk

S - socks


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tools


----------



## Monk

U - uniforms


----------



## Spooky1

V - vests


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wool sweaters


----------



## Dragonomine

X - X Men video


----------



## Monk

Y - Youngsters


----------



## Dragonomine

Z - zucchini


----------



## Monk

A - air fresheners


----------



## smileyface4u23

B- Baskets


----------



## Dragonomine

C - cat food


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - devil's food cake mix


----------



## Dragonomine

E - eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frying pans


----------



## smileyface4u23

G - garbage bags


----------



## Dragonomine

H - hamburger helper


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ice cream


----------



## Monk

J - jelly beans


----------



## Dragonomine

K - Kale


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Lima beans


----------



## Dragonomine

M - monopoly


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Nair


----------



## Dragonomine

O - onions


----------



## Bethene

P - pet food


----------



## rottincorps

Q- Q-tips


----------



## Dragonomine

R - razors


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Shaving cream


----------



## rottincorps

T- tennis balls


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

u- unwashed masses


----------



## Dragonomine

V - Vicks Vaporub


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

w - wasp spray


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xacto knife blades


----------



## Dragonomine

Y - yellow shirts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z -- zebra striped throw pillows


----------



## Dragonomine

A - apples


----------



## smileyface4u23

B - Bug zappers


----------



## Dragonomine

C - cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dopey shoppers


----------



## Draik41895

E-elegant shoes(i think)


----------



## Dragonomine

F - fish food


----------



## Draik41895

G-great stuff


----------



## Haunted Bayou

H - halloween goodies at 50% off on Nov. 1


----------



## scareme

I-ice by the bag


----------



## Dragonomine

J - jump rope


----------



## ededdeddy

K - kool aid


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lunatics


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Mood Altering Medication


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts (the edible kind)


----------



## Dragonomine

O - Oranges


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper towels


----------



## Dragonomine

Q - Q tips


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Rugs


----------



## rottincorps

S- Sh#t....I meen stuff


----------



## Dragonomine

T - toys


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Underwear


----------



## Dragonomine

V - vasaline


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Women


----------



## kprimm

X- Xenadrine


----------



## Dragonomine

Y - yellow lemon


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zoo animals


----------



## Dragonomine

A - alphabet soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - books


----------



## Spooklights

c-candles


----------



## Dragonomine

D - dog food


----------



## smileyface4u23

E - Emery boards


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - facial tissues


----------



## Dragonomine

G - games


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - housewares


----------



## Dragonomine

I - inkpens


----------



## Spooky1

J - Junk


----------



## Dragonomine

K - knee pads


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## Dragonomine

M - magazines


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - new paperbacks


----------



## Dragonomine

O - oprah magazine


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pound cakes


----------



## Dragonomine

Q - Q tips


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - razor blades


----------



## Dragonomine

S - silly string (I know this from experiencce lol)


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## Wyatt Furr

U- Underwear


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

V - vicks vapor rub


----------



## Dragonomine

W - watermelon


----------



## Monk

x - xylophones


----------



## Dragonomine

Y - yogurts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zealous shoppers


----------



## Dragonomine

A - alpo


----------



## Spooklights

b-bandaids


----------



## ghost37

c - colgate


----------



## Dragonomine

D - dog food


----------



## Monk

e - electric razor


----------



## scareme

F-fans


----------



## Monk

G - gum


----------



## scareme

h-hair products


----------



## Monk

I - ink cartridge


----------



## scareme

j-juniper bushes


----------



## Monk

K - kites


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lemonaide


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mattresses


----------



## Monk

N - nerf footballs


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ocean Spray Cranberry Juice


----------



## Monk

P - picture frames


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - QuickBooks software


----------



## Monk

R - registers


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

S - Senior Citizens...tons and tons of 'em!


----------



## Dragonomine

T - tampons lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underwear


----------



## Monk

V - Various goods


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - watches


----------



## Dragonomine

X - Xacto knife


----------



## Monk

Y - yarn


----------



## Dragonomine

Z - Zoo animals (stuffed)


----------



## scareme

A-Altma hair products


----------



## Spooky1

B - Buckets


----------



## scareme

C-crackers


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dog biscuits


----------



## scareme

E-earrings


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face cream


----------



## scareme

G-games


----------



## smileyface4u23

H - hand towels


----------



## Monk

I - ice


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - junk


----------



## scareme

K-Knee sox


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## rottincorps

M-morons


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## scareme

O-onions,green


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paperbacks


----------



## scareme

Q-quite old ladies


----------



## Wildcat

R- Racquets Tennis or badminton


----------



## rottincorps

S-Silly String


----------



## scareme

T-trees


----------



## Bethene

U-Up Words game


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vaseline petroleum jelly


----------



## Spooky1

W - Water


----------



## scareme

X-X-men DVD


----------



## Bethene

Y- yo-yo's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra-striped leggings on some of the less fashion-forward patrons.


----------



## rottincorps

A-ants........but only in the food section


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - books


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

C - Canned Spam (dryheaves!)


----------



## rottincorps

D-dinty moore


----------



## smileyface4u23

E - excederin


----------



## rottincorps

Fat females


----------



## smileyface4u23

G - Gummy bears


----------



## rottincorps

H-hungry hungry hippos


----------



## rottincorps

I- ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jams and jellies


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kangaroos (stuffed)


----------



## rottincorps

L lemons


----------



## Rohr Manor

M - Mirror


----------



## rottincorps

N- nose hair clippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Rohr Manor

P - Plants


----------



## scareme

Q-quite old ladies


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - restrooms


----------



## scareme

S-sales slips


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

T - Tweekers!


----------



## scareme

U-Undertakers shopping


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - velcro


----------



## scareme

W-walls


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

X - Xylophone toys


----------



## The Archivist

Z- zooplankton kits. I believe the common name would be "Sea Monkeys."


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - antacids


----------



## The Archivist

B - Beady eyed, slack jawed morons aka customers.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

C - Children....lots and lots of those damn children


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dial soap


----------



## scareme

E-eleven, clocks with the number eleven on the face.


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - forks


----------



## scareme

G-grey floor tiles in the ladies restrooms.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

scareme said:


> G-grey floor tiles in the ladies restrooms.


H- Hell in the form of a


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cube trays


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Juice


----------



## scareme

K-knickers


----------



## jaege

L-lighting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - makeup


----------



## jaege

notebooks


----------



## scareme

O-Odors from shoppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper cups


----------



## scareme

Q-Q-tips


----------



## The Pod

R - Red markers


----------



## scareme

S-Starburst candy


----------



## morbidmike

T-tons of candy ....Mmmmmmmmmm me like candy!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

U- useless junk


----------



## morbidmike

V- vaginal dousche


----------



## Hauntiholik

w - woolite


----------



## morbidmike

X-xtra big savings from the price slasher


----------



## Hauntiholik

y-yogurt


----------



## morbidmike

Z-Zylaphone I can't spell that


----------



## Hauntiholik

A - ace bandages


----------



## The Creepster

B- Bloated shoppers


----------



## Hauntiholik

C - carts


----------



## The Creepster

D-Diabetes


----------



## morbidmike

E-extra strength preperation H


----------



## Jack Reaper

F-Fire making kits


----------



## morbidmike

G- gourds


----------



## scareme

H-hankies


----------



## morbidmike

I-indeo girls cd (happy times)


----------



## debbie5

J- Juju Bes


----------



## scareme

K-Kool-aid. The first year I ran my skull fountain I forgot to get coloring. At the last minute, the only thing I could find in the kitchen was red Kool-aid. I threw about 20 packs in. All night people kept commenting on how they could smell Kool-aid.


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> K-Kool-aid. The first year I ran my skull fountain I forgot to get coloring. At the last minute, the only thing I could find in the kitchen was red Kool-aid. I threw about 20 packs in. All night people kept commenting on how they could smell Kool-aid.


and refreshing too I bet.....I would just wacked some with a shovel

L- lots of spandex


----------



## morbidmike

M- my little pony figures to add to my collection (thats my happy place) death to beanie babbies


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Neosporin


----------



## morbidmike

O-oven mitts


----------



## Hauntiholik

P - peach tea


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Q- quagmire toy


----------



## The Creepster

R-Rubber underwear


----------



## Spooklights

S- salad spinner


----------



## The Creepster

P-people exceeding the weight limits of their pants


----------



## Hauntiholik

T - texas toast


----------



## morbidmike

U-under wire support bra's


----------



## Hauntiholik

V - velcro


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## Hauntiholik

X - xbox games


----------



## morbidmike

Y-yard gnomes


----------



## Hauntiholik

Z - ziplock bags


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animal crackers


----------



## Hauntiholik

B - bubble gum


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

c- cookies


----------



## morbidmike

D-dog treats


----------



## The Creepster

E-ernie


----------



## morbidmike

F-flounder


----------



## The Creepster

G-goobers


----------



## morbidmike

H-hair remover


----------



## Jack Reaper

G- Gloves


----------



## morbidmike

hey old timmer were on I not G

I-influenza shots


----------



## rottincorps

J- jello


----------



## morbidmike

K-kitty liter


----------



## rottincorps

L-light bulbs


----------



## morbidmike

M-movies (dvd's)


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - notice about labor posters


----------



## The Creepster

O-Orange


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## Hauntiholik

Q - Q-tips


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rulers


----------



## Hauntiholik

S - Sugar!


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## debbie5

U- Unnecessary items from clearance section.


----------



## The Creepster

V-Velveeta


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Water Bowls


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X-acto knives


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - yellow paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra striped pillows


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Asparagus


----------



## morbidmike

B-beanies


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Crayons


----------



## morbidmike

D-detergent


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Elephants


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face powder


----------



## ededdeddy

G- Guns


----------



## morbidmike

H-hoses


----------



## ededdeddy

I -Ice cream


----------



## morbidmike

J jergens lotion


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kool Aid


----------



## morbidmike

L-lint roller


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Mouthwash


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - nylons


----------



## ededdeddy

o - Oragnes


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## morbidmike

Q-qbert video game


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rabbis


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - socks


----------



## The Creepster

T- Ton'age


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underpaid clerks


----------



## Hauntiholik

V - visine


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## morbidmike

X-xbox games


----------



## debbie5

Z- zero knowledge of proper hygiene or dress


----------



## morbidmike

A-alphabets cereal


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bikes


----------



## morbidmike

C-cat treats


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Dog treats


----------



## Hauntiholik

E - eggs


----------



## morbidmike

F-fingernail polish


----------



## Hauntiholik

G - grass seed


----------



## fick209

h - hammer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink cartridges


----------



## morbidmike

K-korn cd


----------



## debbie5

(MMike is dyslexic..the next letter would be "J")

J- jellybeans


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lights


----------



## ededdeddy

M- Medicine


----------



## rottincorps

N-numb nuts


----------



## ededdeddy

O - oranges


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper clips


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Quiet


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - remedies


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tacks


----------



## ededdeddy

U - underwire


----------



## Wildcat

V V-Smile


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - waste baskets


----------



## nixie

X- Xbox


----------



## fick209

Y - yellow post-it notes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zillions of cheesy things


----------



## Spooklights

A-ant baits


----------



## stick

B - badly dressed people


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - crackers


----------



## Hauntiholik

D - diapers


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - erasers


----------



## Night Watchman

F - Fuses


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - GrapeNuts cereal


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

h- hot dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## Hauntiholik

J - jacks


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kids' toys


----------



## The Pod

L - Light bulbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mattresses


----------



## haunted canuck

N- nobody to help you


----------



## The Creepster

O-over sized pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pipes


----------



## fick209

Q - Q-Tips


----------



## Spooky1

R - rodents


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - snacks


----------



## fick209

T - tv's


----------



## Bloodhound

U - Ukulele


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - varnish


----------



## scareme

W-Waterproof stain


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X rated thoughts... not from me mind you...


----------



## RoxyBlue

(of COURSE not, Moon Dog!:googly

Y- yarn


----------



## nixie

Z- zip-up hoodies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animals, plush


----------



## fick209

B - balls of all sizes


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cheese


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Doorbells


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eggs


----------



## ededdeddy

F- flashlights


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gnats in the produce section


----------



## fick209

H - Housefly replelent


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - icicle lights at Christmas time


----------



## fick209

J - Jenga game


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kmart wannabes


----------



## The Creepster

L-Lime jello


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - milk


----------



## scareme

N-Nail Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## The Creepster

P- Pudding...lots of pudding


----------



## nixie

Q- quart of milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - receipts


----------



## morbidmike

S-silly string


----------



## The Creepster

T-tonnage


----------



## scareme

U-Ugs (boots)


----------



## morbidmike

V-vine rippend tomatoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## scareme

X-X-men movie


----------



## nixie

Y- Yelling. I've never heard people yell at their kids quite the way the folks at Walmart do.


----------



## morbidmike

Z-ziu ziu pets you know them stupid fake hampsters


----------



## scareme

A-After Christmas Sales


----------



## morbidmike

B-boobie holders (bra's)


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cookies


----------



## morbidmike

D-dissenfectant


----------



## The Creepster

E-Elastic


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fax machine in the back office


----------



## The Creepster

G- Giant pants


----------



## morbidmike

H-hefty bag


----------



## scareme

I-I-hooks (crochet)


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jello


----------



## scareme

K-kleenex, I need them


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lamps


----------



## The Creepster

M- moobs


----------



## Spooky1

N - Neanderthals (they didn't go extinct, they went to Walmart )


----------



## morbidmike

O-ovolation tester


----------



## nixie

P- pretzels


----------



## morbidmike

Q-quite alot of latino's at our's


----------



## nixie

R- restrooms that I would rather die than use


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sinks


----------



## scareme

T-toilets


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undergarments


----------



## nixie

V- Voortman's cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wicker baskets


----------



## morbidmike

X-x box controller


----------



## nixie

Y- yellow towels


----------



## morbidmike

Z-zorro mask on a smiley face price slasher


----------



## nixie

A- apple juice


----------



## morbidmike

B-baby bottles


----------



## nixie

C- cabbage


----------



## morbidmike

D-dog costumes


----------



## nixie

E- eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - facial lotion


----------



## morbidmike

G-ganurea cream at the pharmacy


----------



## nixie

H- heating pad


----------



## Spooky1

I - Idiots


----------



## morbidmike

J-jiffy pop popcorn


----------



## The Creepster

K-kite


----------



## scareme

J-Jelly Rolls

I mean L-Lemmon Jelly Rolls


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mentos


----------



## nixie

N- necco wafers


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - orange juice


----------



## fick209

P - Pictionary


----------



## nixie

Q- quilts (I think)


----------



## scareme

R-Red hearts for Valentine's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sewing needles


----------



## The Creepster

T- Tacos


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - umbrellas


----------



## fick209

V - Velcro


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water fountain


----------



## The Archivist

X- Xanax equivalents


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yoyos


----------



## The Creepster

Z- Zip lock BAGGIES


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - antacids


----------



## The Creepster

B - Bloated people


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - candy


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dunce caps


----------



## Zurgh

E-evil (at low prices!)


----------



## The Creepster

F- fun lawsuits


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hats...YAY


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cube trays


----------



## Zurgh

J- jerks, by the dozen!


----------



## Moon Dog

K - K-Mart employees (shopping of course)


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Money, both paper and plastic


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nylons


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Onions


----------



## Zurgh

P- plastic...everywhere!


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quilted Northern TP


----------



## Zurgh

R- razors


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Skill Saws (double word score!)


----------



## Zurgh

T- Tean-aged terrible tormenting shoppers (triple word score!)


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Unbelievably ugly Underdog underwear


----------



## Zurgh

V- very low prices on babys( my 12 yr old told me..hehehehehe)


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Wonderfully wicked Walmart Wednesday workers working


----------



## Zurgh

W-cont. WOW! sextuple word score!!! u sunk my battleship!


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xylophones


----------



## Zurgh

Y- you, shoping at wallmart( hell I was there today for cat food...)


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zero me today at WalMart (my wife went there though)


----------



## Zurgh

A- Alka Seltzer


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beautiful buxom blondes beckoning brawny boyfriends by blinking


----------



## Zurgh

C- Curious Catfood Cured Calculated...Bah.. I can"t Beat an octuple word combo! Arhg down 50 life points!


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Derelicts


----------



## Zurgh

E- Energy waste...


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Forty-five year olds


----------



## The Creepster

G - gallons of mayo


----------



## Zurgh

H- hoes, garden and ghetto varieties


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ice Cream


----------



## nixie

J-juice


----------



## The Creepster

K - Kids......... Blah


----------



## morbidmike

L-limes for CORONA'S


----------



## IMU

M - M & M's


----------



## morbidmike

N-nodoze


----------



## The Creepster

O - Oil


----------



## Zurgh

P- paper


----------



## The Archivist

Wait a minute, things can ACTUALLY be found in Walmart? I always thought it was a seat-of-your-pants, luck of the draw thing!!

Q - questionable freshness dates on boxes and bottles.


----------



## Zurgh

R- reasonably low prices on cheep crap...


----------



## The Creepster

S - sickness


----------



## Zurgh

T- tuberculosis


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Uncanny ulcers ultimately using unsuspecting underaged unemployed Utah union ushers uncontrolably


----------



## Jack Reaper

V-Velcro


----------



## Zurgh

W- weirdos, the bad, wrong variety...


----------



## Jack Reaper

X- Xeroscape books


----------



## Zurgh

Y-Yogurt that was milk...


----------



## The Creepster

Z - zippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - appliances


----------



## The Creepster

B - buns


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cookies!


----------



## fick209

D - Dogs


----------



## fick209

oops, wrong thread

D - diapers


----------



## morbidmike

E-elongated toilet seat


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - foodstuffs


----------



## morbidmike

G-garden veggies


----------



## The Creepster

H - High class


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ink Pens


----------



## morbidmike

J-jacks


----------



## fick209

K - knives


----------



## morbidmike

L-lima beans


----------



## fick209

M - milk of magnesia


----------



## Zurgh

N- nuns, can't explain why they were there...


----------



## The Creepster

O - orange hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - purple hair dye


----------



## Zurgh

Q- quick little brats


----------



## fick209

R - R rated movies


----------



## Zurgh

S- Super soiled summer squash, shrimp, & salmon soup savings


----------



## The Creepster

T - tub of butter


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unlaced shoes


----------



## The Creepster

V - V-8 drinks


----------



## Zurgh

W- Wine, that tastes like paint


----------



## morbidmike

V-vinegar that tastes like wine


----------



## The Creepster

X - x ing marks LOL


----------



## Zurgh

Y- younger yearning yak yankers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zillions of things and stuff


----------



## Spooky1

A - Angry Masses


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beach balls


----------



## The Creepster

C - cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - diet food


----------



## The Creepster

E - emptiness


----------



## fick209

F - footballs


----------



## Zurgh

G- glue


----------



## fick209

H - Halloween movies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I - Idiots...lots and lots of idiots!


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello


----------



## The Creepster

K - wwjd for a Klondike Bar


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - laundry detergent


----------



## The Creepster

M - mighty dog


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nimcompoops


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - oddly dressed people


----------



## The Creepster

P - piece's of garbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quaker Oats cereal


----------



## The Creepster

R - Rubber...bands


----------



## BackYardHaunter

R - race car


----------



## The Creepster

TOOO SLOW

S - Sad people


----------



## fick209

T - Toys, lots and lots o toys


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Underwear


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vicks Vaporub


----------



## Zurgh

W- window wiper blades


----------



## scareme

X-X-ray scrubs


----------



## The Creepster

Y - yellow fluids


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoo coloring books


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - antacids


----------



## Zurgh

B- Big blue bicycles


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cash


----------



## scareme

D-Dish towles


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Everybody (sooner or later)


----------



## scareme

F-free toilet paper(in the bathroom)


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - garbage bags


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hot Dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - idle hands


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jump ropes


----------



## scareme

K-Knee highs


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - laxatives


----------



## The Creepster

M - moon boots


----------



## morbidmike

N-nut's


----------



## Zurgh

O- oven mitts


----------



## morbidmike

P-pinapple juice


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quiet chips


----------



## morbidmike

R-rotten fruit


----------



## The Creepster

S - sugar lots of sugar


----------



## scareme

T-tires


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - under-roos for Scareme to buy


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Vampires (secretly though, can't spread that sort of thing around ya know!)


----------



## morbidmike

W-wet nap's


----------



## The Creepster

X - Xerox paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yarn


----------



## IMU

Z - Zebra striped pillows


----------



## morbidmike

A-Alabama cd


----------



## fick209

B - Bicycles


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cookies wrapped in plastic


----------



## The Creepster

D - dusty boxes


----------



## Zurgh

E- electrical room door, illegally blocked with merchandise!


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frozen foods


----------



## The Creepster

G - Gold Bond


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hot water heaters


----------



## The Creepster

I - Iams food


----------



## Zurgh

J- Jerky


----------



## The Creepster

K - KiKoMan


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lunch meat


----------



## Zurgh

M-meat


----------



## fick209

N - NERF footballs


----------



## morbidmike

O-ovulation detector


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - purple hair dye


----------



## fick209

Q - Q-Tips


----------



## The Archivist

T - throw rugs 

(I would love to play the game "Things found by the Wal-mart Employees A-Z")


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Underachievers


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vegetable peeler


----------



## The Creepster

W - wings


----------



## Bethene

X-men figurines


----------



## scareme

Y-Yellow jello


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zebra CAKES


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Apples


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bedding


----------



## Zurgh

C- cat treats


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dentabones


----------



## fick209

E - "ELF" the movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - facial masks


----------



## The Creepster

G - Gallons of GAS


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hand lotion


----------



## Zurgh

I- irritating masses of clueless people


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - juices


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kites


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - luminaries


----------



## fick209

M - Movies


----------



## The Archivist

N - Noxema


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## fick209

P - Paper towels


----------



## BackYardHaunter

Q - Q tips


----------



## scareme

R-rich people ha! ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sugar


----------



## The Creepster

T - tight pants


----------



## Zurgh

U- underwhelming quality


----------



## scareme

V-very scarey shoppers


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Walmart employees (duh!)


----------



## fick209

X - X-mas decorations


----------



## morbidmike

Y-yard gnome


----------



## The Archivist

Z - "zeros" as in Coke Zero.


----------



## morbidmike

A-avalanch match box car


----------



## The Creepster

B - Big Booty


----------



## fick209

C - CD's


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - duck boots


----------



## The Creepster

E - Easy bake oven


----------



## Zurgh

F- food-like byproduct #6


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G-Good n Plenty


----------



## fick209

H - Hockey equipment


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice in a cup


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jungle book


----------



## The Archivist

K - Kelp, dried. (for plant food.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## morbidmike

M-morbid mike on special


----------



## The Creepster

N - neutron dance


----------



## fick209

O - Olympic themed decorations


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

P - polyurethane


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Quarters


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

R-Ravioli


----------



## The Creepster

S - Super duper top of the line jewelry


----------



## fick209

T - Teddy bears (just like Creepster)


----------



## The Creepster

U - underwear...yeah thats right


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V-vacuum cleaners (I know, it sucks)


----------



## SuperCreep31

W- women lol


----------



## The Creepster

X - x-ray specs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yarn


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zebra Cakes


----------



## fick209

A - Alarms


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cookies


----------



## Zurgh

D- drop-cloths


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Eveready Batteries


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frozen foods


----------



## fick209

G - Golf balls


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream makers


----------



## fick209

J - Jelly Beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - keys


----------



## Zurgh

L- lollipops


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M-Mountain Dew


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts and bolts


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oddly dressed people


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quick talking workers


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - racks of clothing


----------



## The Creepster

S - sweat pants


----------



## SPOOKY J

T - tacky ties


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undergarments


----------



## SPOOKY J

V - Value packs


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wet Wipes


----------



## Zurgh

X- xanthic crayons (it means yellow)


----------



## Rohr Manor

Y - Yarn


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z - Zippo Lighters


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - applesauce


----------



## MistressWitch

B - Blue Baby Bottles


----------



## Goblin

C-Calenders


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - desk sets


----------



## The Creepster

E - elastic pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - facial tissues


----------



## Goblin

G-Ginger Ale


----------



## Rohr Manor

H - Hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - idle shoppers


----------



## Rohr Manor

J - Jean Jacket


----------



## fick209

K - Knitting patterns


----------



## Goblin

L-Lighting fixtures


----------



## morbidmike

M-marmalade


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - onions


----------



## Goblin

P-Paper plates


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quite the collection of spandex and mullets


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin Bran Cereal


----------



## The Creepster

S - Sexy ladies Browwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - towels


----------



## The Archivist

U - Underwear


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## The Archivist

X - Xlax (I think I spelled it correctly.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow note pads


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zema? lol do they make that nasty stuff anymore?


----------



## Goblin

A-Alarm clocks


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - books


----------



## fick209

C - charcoal


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dentyne gum


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fans


----------



## The Creepster

G - Goobers


----------



## Goblin

H-Hardware


----------



## Zurgh

I- items


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jim the cart attendant


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## The Creepster

L - Lime disease


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mattress pads


----------



## Zurgh

N- nails, the lee press-on type


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange Juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## Goblin

Q-Q tip swabs


----------



## fick209

R - Roller blades


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sinus medicine


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tiny tots tearing through the terrible twos


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Underwear


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Vasoline


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - Waterguns


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme energy drinks


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Lego Y-Wing Starfighter (Starwars)


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zinc tablets


----------



## Zurgh

A- aspirin


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## The Creepster

C - credit card machines


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evenescence CDs


----------



## Rohr Manor

F - Fan


----------



## The Creepster

G - goo on the floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - happy but oddly dressed people


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink Pens


----------



## The Creepster

J - Julie the cashier that smells like bologna


----------



## Goblin

K-Kleenex


----------



## The Creepster

L - Lime green JELLO


----------



## The Archivist

M- McDonald's mini restaurant


----------



## fick209

N - Nuts


----------



## morbidmike

O-ovulation testor I like grape flavor


----------



## Zurgh

P- poison, er, bug poison, that's what I meant, yeah...


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oats


----------



## The Creepster

R - Red Vines


----------



## Hauntiholik

S - swim goggles


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## morbidmike

U-ultra violet dvd


----------



## corey872

V- velcro


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Women (I'm just saying...)


----------



## The Creepster

X - XXXX size pants


----------



## Zurgh

Y-yarn


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippers


----------



## The Creepster

A - Ample parking


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bed linens


----------



## The Archivist

C- Cat litter


----------



## Zurgh

D- dog chow, yummy!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Ear Wash


----------



## The Archivist

F - Fuzzy blankets


----------



## The Creepster

G - Giant pandas


----------



## Goblin

H-Helium filled balloons


----------



## scareme

I-irons


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeans


----------



## The Creepster

K - Kinky snuggies


----------



## Hauntiholik

L - lollipops


----------



## The Creepster

M - mentally unstable shoppers


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - nutterbutters


----------



## The Creepster

O - Open candy from grazers


----------



## The Archivist

P- Price tags


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - Quentin Tarantino movies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rude customers


----------



## Goblin

S-Shovels


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T-Tootsie Rolls


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Zurgh

V- victims


----------



## Goblin

W-Watches


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X-Xbox


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young people


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zip ties? WOOF


----------



## The Pod

A - Accessories for iPod


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beano


----------



## Hauntiholik

C -cat food


----------



## The Archivist

D- Dog food


----------



## Goblin

E-Elastic support bandage


----------



## The Archivist

F- Food Spills


----------



## Howlinmadjack

g - Garbage bags


----------



## The Archivist

H- Howling 2 year olds.


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jam


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## Goblin

M-Margarine


----------



## Zurgh

N- noise


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - old people


----------



## Hauntiholik

P - pet food


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quality products


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - restrooms


----------



## Hauntiholik

S - sticky buns


----------



## The Creepster

T - tacky tacos


----------



## Goblin

U-Umbellas


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vaseline petroleum jelly


----------



## Goblin

W-Water pistols


----------



## The Creepster

X - xerox paper


----------



## Zurgh

Y- yoga mats


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - alphabet soup


----------



## Hauntiholik

B - beach towels


----------



## The Creepster

C - Cheese covered cheese


----------



## scareme

D-dust bunnies


----------



## Goblin

E-Erasers


----------



## Hauntiholik

F - flip flops


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grape juice


----------



## Hauntiholik

H - habanero peppers


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink Pens


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jacks


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lysol products


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - Music


----------



## The Creepster

N - nice things


----------



## Evil Queen

O - open toe shoes


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

P - Potato Chips


----------



## Goblin

Q- Quaker Oats


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - radios


----------



## The Creepster

S - super size FOOD


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - toothpaste


----------



## The Creepster

U - Underhanded corporate deals Muhahahahahahahah


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin C


----------



## Hauntiholik

W - Wiper blades


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## Hauntiholik

Y - Yoo-Hoo


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippers


----------



## The Creepster

A - apple flavored apples


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendars


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - desk accessories


----------



## Goblin

E-Earrings


----------



## The Creepster

F - Funny things to take pictures of


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf Balls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hats


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## Evil Queen

J - juice bars


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## nixie

L-Long underwear


----------



## Goblin

M-Magazines


----------



## The Creepster

N - nightlights


----------



## Goblin

O-Oranges


----------



## Evil Queen

P - paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quaker Oats cereals


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Paint


----------



## Evil Queen

S - Silverware


----------



## Goblin

T-Tables


----------



## scareme

U-underwater gogles


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## scareme

X-X-men books.


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young people


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - zesters


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond joys


----------



## Evil Queen

B - bath towels


----------



## Dark Star

C- cameras


----------



## Evil Queen

D - dog food


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil cashiers


----------



## The Creepster

F - frozen food


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grape juice


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## Hauntiholik

I - igloo coolers


----------



## Goblin

J-Jacks


----------



## Hauntiholik

K- Ketchup


----------



## Goblin

M-Moon pies


----------



## Hauntiholik

what happened to "L"?

L - lemons


----------



## Goblin

I got the L out of there. lol

N-Newsweek


----------



## Evil Queen

O - olive oil


----------



## Goblin

P-Penceils and pens


----------



## Hauntiholik

Q - Qtips


----------



## Goblin

R-Rat Poison


----------



## fick209

S - Sheets


----------



## Goblin

T-Turntables


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Umbrellas (which reminds me, I need a new one)


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin C


----------



## Evil Queen

W - water wings


----------



## Soni

X -- Xtra Gum


----------



## Evil Queen

Y - yellow post its


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra striped leotards on shoppers


----------



## Evil Queen

A - aspirin


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - baby food


----------



## The Creepster

C - cans


----------



## Soni

D -- Dog biscuits


----------



## The Creepster

E - Elastic PANTS


----------



## Evil Queen

F - flags


----------



## Soni

G -- Gourds


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hot women with mullets


----------



## Soni

lol!!!

I -- Ice packs


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jump rope supplies...-teheheheheh


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## Soni

L -- Lamp shades


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk duds


----------



## Soni

N -- Nerds( the candy, lol!!!)


----------



## Goblin

Just the candy? Lol

O-Orange drink


----------



## Soni

P --Propel fitness water


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oats


----------



## Soni

R -- Ritz crackers


----------



## Goblin

S-Suntan lotion


----------



## Soni

T -- Toilet paper


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Soni

V -- Video games


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelons


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - X-T-C c.d.'s


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombie Survival Guide


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Ant and roach spray


----------



## Goblin

B-Beans


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cat food


----------



## Goblin

D-Dog food


----------



## Evil Queen

E - erasers


----------



## Hauntiholik

F - french fries


----------



## Evil Queen

G - garbage cans


----------



## Soni

H -- Happy stickers


----------



## Evil Queen

I - Ick medicine


----------



## Hauntiholik

J - jump rope


----------



## Evil Queen

K - kick balls


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemonade


----------



## The Creepster

M - musty odors


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## Goblin

Q-Q tips


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

R - Razor Blades


----------



## Goblin

S-Soda


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Tobacco products


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vaseline


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## morbidmike

X-X games for the Wii


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - YooHoo soda


----------



## SPOOKY J

Z - Zebra print sheets


----------



## The Creepster

A - A variety of finely dressed folks


----------



## Dark Star

B - Big busted women


----------



## morbidmike

C-checkout where I checkout said busted women:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dirt on the floor


----------



## Evil Queen

E - elastic


----------



## Soni

F -- Finger foods


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - garish clothing


----------



## Evil Queen

H - hair gel


----------



## morbidmike

I-iguana print undies


----------



## SPOOKY J

J - Jalapino


----------



## Goblin

K-Kleenex


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - liquid soap


----------



## SPOOKY J

M - Markers


----------



## The Creepster

N - Nice looking back hair on the ladies


----------



## Evil Queen

O - Old men staring at young ladies.


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pooly dressed people - Have you ever seen the "People of Walmart" pictures


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## Dark Star

R - rollers


----------



## Evil Queen

S - skewers


----------



## Zurgh

T- trouble


----------



## Evil Queen

U - unscented candles


----------



## Goblin

V-Verizon phone book


----------



## morbidmike

W-water


----------



## Dark Star

X- XL Diapers


----------



## Evil Queen

Y - yellow caution tape


----------



## morbidmike

Z-ziti noodles


----------



## Evil Queen

A - art brushes


----------



## Goblin

B-Bagels


----------



## The Creepster

C - Chunks of food


----------



## Goblin

D-Dog food


----------



## Evil Queen

E - Easy Bake Ovens


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fine selection of clothing


----------



## Evil Queen

G - games


----------



## Soni

H -- hand sanitizer


----------



## Evil Queen

I - ice cream cones


----------



## Goblin

K-Kiebler Cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Missed J - jelly beans

Now to L - laundry detergent


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Mars bars


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nicotine gum


----------



## Goblin

O-Oranges


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

P - Pulled Pork


----------



## Goblin

Q-Q tips


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

R - Raid


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Snackwells (yuck !)


----------



## Goblin

T-Toilet bowl cleaners


----------



## The Creepster

U - Unique hair styles


----------



## Goblin

V-V Belts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

W - Wheaties


----------



## Evil Queen

X - XL diapers


----------



## The Creepster

Y - yellow colored teeth LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - Zima!


----------



## Goblin

A-Apple pie


----------



## Evil Queen

B - bicycles


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - clothes hangers


----------



## Goblin

D-Diapers


----------



## Evil Queen

E - exercise equipment


----------



## fick209

F - Fabreeze


----------



## The Creepster

G - gout


----------



## Evil Queen

H - hamster food


----------



## The Creepster

I - Ice machine


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackets


----------



## SPOOKY J

K - Kleenex


----------



## Evil Queen

L - laminating pouches


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mixing bowls


----------



## Goblin

O-One a day vitamins


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Polish, furniture


----------



## Soni

Q -- Quaker Oats


----------



## Goblin

R-Rat traps


----------



## Soni

S -- Sandwich bags


----------



## Goblin

T-Tape


----------



## The Creepster

U - undetermined sticky stuff


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin E


----------



## Evil Queen

W - wallpaper


----------



## The Creepster

X - xxxxxxxxxx large pants


----------



## Evil Queen

Y - yellow squash


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zipties


----------



## Goblin

A-Almonds


----------



## Soni

B -- Blood pressure machine


----------



## Goblin

C-Cashews


----------



## Soni

D -- Dog toys


----------



## Goblin

E-EZ Bake ovens


----------



## Soni

F -- Frozen french fries


----------



## Goblin

G-Goldfish


----------



## Soni

H -- hibiscus


----------



## Goblin

I-Ibuprofen


----------



## Soni

J -- Jokers in playing cards


----------



## Goblin

K-Kite string


----------



## Soni

L -- Laughs ya know at peoples bad choice in clothing


----------



## Goblin

M-Mop buckets


----------



## Soni

N -- nose drops


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Soni

P -- Pork chops


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oats


----------



## Soni

R -- race car magazines


----------



## Goblin

S-Shoes


----------



## SPOOKY J

T - Tents


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - V8 juice


----------



## The Creepster

W - wedgies on the spandex wearers


----------



## Goblin

X-XL pants


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Y - Yellow Mustard


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - zit medication


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aspirin


----------



## Evil Queen

B - brooms


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cookies


----------



## Soni

D -- Deodorant


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## Dark Star

F- feathers


----------



## The Creepster

G - Giant moo-moos


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## Soni

I -- Ice cream bars


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jimmy the dancing plant


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kumquats


----------



## Soni

L -- Laughing cow cheese


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - nuts


----------



## Goblin

O-Ovaltine


----------



## Soni

P -- Paint


----------



## Goblin

Q-Q tips


----------



## Soni

R -- Root touch up


----------



## Goblin

S-Stockings


----------



## SPOOKY J

T - Tax software


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugly clothing (on the patrons)


----------



## The Creepster

V - Violet rays


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X - X-acto knives


----------



## scareme

Y-yarn


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Zest (soap)


----------



## scareme

A-alphabet soup


----------



## nixie

B- beans


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C - Cat food


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dog treats


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil clerks


----------



## Goblin

F-Fish sticks


----------



## Evil Queen

G - gloves


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## Evil Queen

I - Ice packs


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicey Fruit gum


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Knott's Berry Farm jam


----------



## The Creepster

L - lines of large limbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - milk


----------



## Evil Queen

N - nighties


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Evil Queen

P - pots and pans


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## fick209

R - Rugs


----------



## Goblin

S-Sandwich bags


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T - Toothpaste


----------



## morbidmike

U-under roo's


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Visine


----------



## RoxyBlue

W- wastepaper baskets


----------



## The Creepster

X - xerox machines


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow T-shirts


----------



## Spooklights

Z- Zithromax


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - adding machine


----------



## Goblin

B-Badminton sets


----------



## Soni

C -- Colored Pencils


----------



## Goblin

D-Dandruff shampoo


----------



## Soni

E -- Exercise ball


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankfurters


----------



## Soni

G -- Goodyear tires


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger helper


----------



## Soni

I -- ibuprofen


----------



## Goblin

J-Jumpsuits


----------



## Soni

K -- Kites


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - letter openers


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk Duds


----------



## Soni

N -- Nutter Butter Cookies


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange Juice


----------



## Soni

P -- Purple hot wheel cars


----------



## Goblin

Q-Q Tips


----------



## Evil Queen

R - rugs


----------



## The Pod

S - Snacks


----------



## Dark Star

T- thongs...big ones...LOL


----------



## The Pod

U - Uno card game.


----------



## Dark Star

V - Vicks


----------



## The Pod

W - Water guns


----------



## Goblin

X-XL shirts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yogurt


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zinc tablets


----------



## Evil Queen

A - Armor All


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bedding


----------



## The Pod

C - Cookies


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Soni

E -- erasers


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frosted Flakes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Gardening supplies


----------



## The Creepster

H - High rollers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink pens


----------



## Spooky1

J - Juice


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## fick209

L - Lamps


----------



## Goblin

M-Monopoly games


----------



## The Creepster

N - neon spandex


----------



## Evil Queen

O - oil


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quite ample parking


----------



## Goblin

R-Rat poison


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sandwich bags


----------



## The Creepster

T - Toasted bread lol


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## SPOOKY J

V - Vacuums


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Walmart employees


----------



## Goblin

X-XXL clothing


----------



## morbidmike

Y- yelling at the clerks


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## morbidmike

A-an angry mob at the self check out


----------



## apetoes

B - BBQ Grill


----------



## Evil Queen

C - crochet hooks


----------



## apetoes

D - Dental Floss


----------



## Evil Queen

E - extension cords


----------



## apetoes

F - Fondu Sets


----------



## The Creepster

G - Goat leggings


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hats


----------



## Goblin

I-Igloo coolers


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Journey CD's


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kazoos in the cheap toy section


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Monopoly games


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## Evil Queen

O - onion bagels


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Pain pills


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - qualms about using the restrooms there


----------



## Goblin

R-Radishes


----------



## Soni

S -- Stapler


----------



## Goblin

T-Tostitoes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Underwear


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin C


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - Washcloth's


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men action figures


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - yogurt


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippo lighters


----------



## Spooky1

A - Asprin


----------



## Goblin

B-Bologna


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cards


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark chocolate


----------



## fick209

E - elastic


----------



## morbidmike

F-fudge lot's of fudge


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## morbidmike

H-halogen light bulb


----------



## fick209

I - Ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello


----------



## Goblin

K-Kitty Litter


----------



## Dark Star

L- Listerine


----------



## Goblin

M-Money


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - natural lighting - NOT


----------



## Evil Queen

O - onion powder


----------



## Goblin

P-Pins and needles


----------



## Soni

Q -- Q-tips


----------



## Goblin

R-Rat poison


----------



## morbidmike

S-silly putty


----------



## Goblin

T-Tooth brushes


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undergarments


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## fick209

W - Walleye fish lures


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtra large shirts


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yellow spray paint


----------



## fick209

Z - Zippers


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## morbidmike

B-Bread (MOLDY)


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cake mixes


----------



## nixie

D- darts


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## The Creepster

F - feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - garbage bags


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger Helper


----------



## morbidmike

I-indio girls CD who the hell are they?


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jump ropes


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kleenex (possibly used)


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## Dark Star

M - magazines


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nutter Butters


----------



## Dark Star

O - older people


----------



## Hauntiholik

P - Pepto-Bismol


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Rollbacks


----------



## Goblin

S-Shoppers


----------



## Evil Queen

T - tennis balls


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V-vagasil


----------



## Spooky1

W - Women's under garments


----------



## Goblin

X-XL shirts


----------



## fick209

Y - Yellow "oops" paint


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zinc tablets


----------



## fick209

A - Almonds


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - books


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendar


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dog treats


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil clerks


----------



## scareme

Feathers


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hats


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - jump ropes


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kaleidoscopes in the toy department


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## scareme

M-movies


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nyquil


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## scareme

P-plants for the garden


----------



## nixie

Q- quilt


----------



## Zombies R Us

R- Razors


----------



## fick209

S - Slippers


----------



## Goblin

T-Tomatoes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

j-jammies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now back to U


U - underwear


----------



## Spooky1

V - v-8


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - windshield washer fluid


----------



## Goblin

X-XL shirts


----------



## fick209

Y - Yellow paint


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zinc tablets


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Advil


----------



## Goblin

B-Bayer asprin


----------



## My CReePY Garage

C- catsup
not to be confused with Ketchup


----------



## Spooky1

D - Doggie treats


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence CDs


----------



## Goblin

F-Frisbee's


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - golf balls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - housewares


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## Evil Queen

J - jumper cables


----------



## Goblin

K-Kleenex


----------



## Hauntiholik

L - Light bulbs


----------



## Goblin

M-Magazines


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - Nectarines


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - orange juice


----------



## Hauntiholik

P - peaches


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Q-tips


----------



## Hauntiholik

R - Raffia


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Sentry Wireless Stereo Headphones


----------



## Goblin

T-Turnips


----------



## morbidmike

U-underoo's my fav is batman


----------



## RoxyBlue

V- Vicks Vaporub


----------



## Goblin

W-Water pistols


----------



## thealmightyzenk

X- WOW!! What the hell am I supposed to put!? Wait...Xylophone...No, X-ray...Uh--Nevermind.


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogart


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Zima


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animal crackers


----------



## Goblin

B-Baseballs


----------



## ededdeddy

C- Crayons


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dental floss


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Everyone


----------



## Goblin

F-Friends


----------



## The Pod

G - Garden supplies


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - housewares


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice Trays


----------



## Evil Queen

J - juniper bushes


----------



## PirateLady

K- kitchen gadgets


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lamps


----------



## Goblin

M-Money


----------



## Evil Andrew

N- Nuts


----------



## badger

O - Old people


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - quarts of mayonaise


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Paint


----------



## badger

S- Silly Bands


----------



## PirateLady

T-tutlenecks


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underwear


----------



## Evil Queen

V - vent covers


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## badger

X- X-Men comic books


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young people


----------



## badger

Z- Zero candy bars


----------



## shar

A - action figures


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bedding


----------



## Goblin

C-Cabbages


----------



## morbidmike

D-dumb people


----------



## Spooky1

E - Energy drinks


----------



## Goblin

F-Frozen foods


----------



## PirateLady

G-G-rated movies


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## PirateLady

I-Icky candy


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicy fruit gum


----------



## badger

K- Kites


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mud Flaps


----------



## Toktorill

N - Natchos


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange Juice


----------



## PirateLady

P-pumpkins


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Q-tips


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - razors


----------



## Goblin

S-Sandwich bags


----------



## badger

T - Toys


----------



## PirateLady

U-utensils


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vaseline petroleum jelly


----------



## PirateLady

W-watches


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## PirateLady

Y-yelling kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra-striped sheet sets


----------



## Goblin

A-Alarm clock


----------



## Luigi Bored

B- Batteries


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendars


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - DVDs


----------



## Goblin

E-Earmuffs


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Food


----------



## Evil Queen

G - Granddaughter clothes


----------



## Spooky1

H - Halloween decorations


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jolly Time popcorn


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lipstick


----------



## Goblin

M-Money


----------



## Luigi Bored

N- Nailguns


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - potato chips


----------



## Luigi Bored

Q - Qtips


----------



## Goblin

R-Radishes


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - really STUPID people

check this out - http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?page_id=9798


----------



## Goblin

T-Tool boxes


----------



## creep factor

U - UBolts


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## Luigi Bored

W- Waste Baskets


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xylophone


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yardsticks


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zoloft


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joys


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bad Dressers


----------



## Spooklights

C- cake mix


----------



## Goblin

D-Dandruff shampoo


----------



## Spooklights

E- eyebrow pencil


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - facial tissue


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Golf Balls


----------



## Goblin

H-Hair dryers


----------



## Luigi Bored

I - Instant Oatmeal


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jello


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## PirateLady

L-lamps


----------



## Spooklights

M- mulch


----------



## PirateLady

N-nails


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Popcorn


----------



## Goblin

Q-Q tip swabs


----------



## Luigi Bored

R - Razor blades


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Stouffers Mac n Cheese


----------



## Luigi Bored

T- Trash Bags


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vicks Nyquil


----------



## Luigi Bored

W-Wrapping Paper


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## PirateLady

Y-yardstick


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zinc tablets


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Aspirin


----------



## Goblin

B-Baseball cards


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - greeting Cards


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## PirateLady

E- earphones


----------



## dynoflyer

F - fingernail clippers


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## morbidmike

H-hemroid medication


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jump Ropes


----------



## badger

K - knife sharpeners


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - mixed nuts


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## Evil Queen

O - oysters


----------



## Goblin

P-Potatoes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quenalin (antihistamine)


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin Brand cereal


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - shoes


----------



## Goblin

T-Toothpaste


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - underwear


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin C


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - windshield washer fluid


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## Shier Terror

Y - Yucky people


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Automotive Dept


----------



## Goblin

B-Basketballs


----------



## Evil Andrew

CDs


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Energizer batteries


----------



## Goblin

F-Freezer bags


----------



## Evil Andrew

G golf balls


----------



## Goblin

H-Hammers


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Ice


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicy Fruit gum


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kitchen Ware


----------



## Spooky1

L - Linseed oil


----------



## Goblin

M-Mattel toys


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nuts


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange drink


----------



## debbie5

p- Preen ( weed preventer)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quaker State


----------



## debbie5

R- Rustoleum spray paint


----------



## Spooky1

S - spandex clothing


----------



## Plastic Ninja

T - Turkey


----------



## debbie5

U- Underdog video


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin C


----------



## autumnghost

W - Wine


----------



## debbie5

X- xenopohobes


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young people


----------



## debbie5

Z- zinnia seeds


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Avocados


----------



## Goblin

B-Basketballs


----------



## scareme

C-Christmas Cards


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## autumnghost

E - eggs


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - cans of Fix-A-Flat


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## scareme

H-hair brushes


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Imodium - heh heh


----------



## Goblin

J-Jumper cables


----------



## scareme

K-knit mittens


----------



## Goblin

L-Lighters


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Morons


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## scareme

O-oven mitts


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jewelry


----------



## debbie5

K- kielbasa


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - fishin Lures


----------



## debbie5

M- maraschino cherries.


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nyquil


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orowheat bread


----------



## debbie5

p- pee in the rug in the kid's department.


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## scareme

R-reading glasses


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - scissors


----------



## debbie5

T- terribly slow cashiers


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underwear


----------



## Hauntiholik

V - vapor rub


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## Hauntiholik

X - Xbox stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow pants


----------



## Hauntiholik

Z - zippers


----------



## Goblin

A-Alarm clocks


----------



## Hauntiholik

B - bedding


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendars


----------



## scareme

D-dusters,feather


----------



## Goblin

E-Easter Baskets


----------



## ORLOCK

F-Flashlights


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## Haunted Spider

H- Halogen bulb


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## Haunted Spider

J- jump rope


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kaleidoscopes in the toy section


----------



## Haunted Spider

L- lunchbox


----------



## Spooky1

M - Marbles


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nutella


----------



## scareme

O-oatmeal


----------



## Spooky1

P - Prevacid


----------



## Hauntiholik

Q-quilt batting


----------



## Haunted Spider

R - rit dye


----------



## Hauntiholik

S-Skippy peanut butter


----------



## Spooky1

T - T-shirts


----------



## Haunted Spider

U - Umbrella


----------



## jdsteel82

V- Vics vapor rub


----------



## Goblin

W-Watches


----------



## Haunted Spider

X - XXX the movie with Vin Deisel


----------



## Hauntiholik

A- Ace bandages


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - books


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendars


----------



## Haunted Spider

D - diaper wipes


----------



## Hauntiholik

E - egg noodles


----------



## Goblin

F-Frying pans


----------



## Haunted Spider

G - garbage bags


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hosiery


----------



## Hauntiholik

I - iceberg lettuce


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jelly jars


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## Haunted Spider

L - Light sockets


----------



## Spooky1

M - marshmallows


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## Hauntiholik

O - oreo cookies


----------



## Spooky1

P - polyester clothing


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## Haunted Spider

R- Red Stapler


----------



## Goblin

S-Sandwich bags


----------



## Haunted Spider

T - Tums


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undergarments


----------



## PirateLady

v-vaseline


----------



## scareme

w-windshield wiper fluid


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## scareme

Y-k-Y-jelly


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombieland on dvd


----------



## Haunted Spider

A - apricot


----------



## Goblin

B-Bananas


----------



## Haunted Spider

C- candy corn


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dental floss


----------



## Goblin

E-Earrings


----------



## Haunted Spider

F - Flowers for the wife


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - glitter pens


----------



## Haunted Spider

H - hot sauce


----------



## Spooky1

I - incandescent light bulbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello


----------



## Haunted Spider

K- Kitty litter


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lozenges


----------



## ORLOCK

M - Mouse Pads


----------



## Goblin

N-Nincompoops


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oddly dressed people


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## scaretastic

Q - Queen Sized Pillows... ( great for the stuffing in them )


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin Brand


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Self


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tums


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Haunted Spider

V - veal


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wet Ones


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Files DVDs


----------



## Haunted Spider

Y - Yellow submarine on CD


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zorro the gay Blade DVD


----------



## autumnghost

A - athletic supporter (because if you can't be an athlete...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - books


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendars


----------



## Haunted Spider

D - Diapers


----------



## Goblin

E-Earrings


----------



## Hauntiholik

F - fish


----------



## Spooky1

G - Glucosamine


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## scareme

I-isles


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicey fruit gum


----------



## scareme

k-kids


----------



## Haunted Spider

L - Lemons


----------



## Spooky1

M - M&Ms


----------



## Goblin

N-New releases on Dvd


----------



## Haunted Spider

O- onions


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pushy people


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Q-tips


----------



## Goblin

R-Rollerskates


----------



## Haunted Spider

S - saran wrap


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## The Halloween Lady

U - underwear


----------



## autumnghost

V - vegetables


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## Haunted Spider

X - x ray vision toy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yoyos


----------



## debbie5

Z- Zithromax (my fav)


----------



## Spooky1

A - Antacids


----------



## Goblin

B-Books


----------



## Haunted Spider

C - Candles


----------



## debbie5

d- diuretics


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - extra large clothing


----------



## Evil Queen

F - frying pans


----------



## Spooky1

G - Glasses


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## Haunted Spider

I - Igloo cooler


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jackknives


----------



## Spooky1

K - knives (that don't belong to Jack)


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## Haunted Spider

M - Mango


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## Spooklights

O- Oreos


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pop Tarts


----------



## Haunted Spider

Q - Q tips


----------



## Spooky1

R - Ripe fruit


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spices


----------



## Goblin

T-Timex watches


----------



## Haunted Spider

U - Under armor knockoff


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - very oddly dressed shoppers


----------



## autumnghost

W - watermelon {still dreaming of summer}


----------



## PirateLady

x-xmen action figures


----------



## Haunted Spider

Y - Yellow polka dot bikini


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombieland on dvd


----------



## Haunted Spider

A - ambien


----------



## Goblin

B-Bacon


----------



## PirateLady

C-crayons


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dust Busters


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy off oven cleaner


----------



## Haunted Bayou

F - Freaks


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## Haunted Spider

H - Half and Half


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## Haunted Spider

J - for Jelly, and strawberry at that


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## TheShadows

L - Label Makers


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk of Magnesia


----------



## Haunted Spider

N - nectarine


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Goblin

P-Potatoes


----------



## scareme

Q-Q-tips


----------



## Goblin

R-Raid


----------



## scareme

S-straw for Easter baskets


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tablecloths


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underroos


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin C


----------



## The Halloween Lady

W - weedicide


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## runtz

Y-Yogurt


----------



## PirateLady

Z-zippers


----------



## autumnghost

A - Athlete's foot spray


----------



## The Halloween Lady

B - bath salts


----------



## runtz

C - Cat food


----------



## Goblin

D-Dog food


----------



## ededdeddy

E - enlarged everthing


----------



## Spooky1

F - footwear


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## The Halloween Lady

H - Halloween decorations!!!


----------



## Spooklights

ironing boards


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jerky


----------



## Goblin

K-Kleenex


----------



## Hauntiholik

L - lard


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mustard


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - Natural blonds....oh wait....


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - old men in short shorts


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## stagehand1975

Q- Q-tips


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - razors


----------



## stagehand1975

s - sand paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - thermal underwear


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## Hauntiholik

V- vitamins


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wet Ones


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Y - yard rakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zealous shoppers


----------



## Goblin

A-Almonds


----------



## Zurgh

B-Bratty children


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - calendars


----------



## Zurgh

D-dog biscuits


----------



## Goblin

E-Eating utensils


----------



## scareme

F-flesh eating fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - garbage bags


----------



## scareme

H-Harry Potter movies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls CDs


----------



## Spooky1

J - jello


----------



## Zurgh

K-Knickers


----------



## Goblin

L-Lantern Flashlights


----------



## scareme

M-money, money, money


----------



## Spooky1

N - night lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## scareme

P-pool noodles


----------



## stagehand1975

Q-Q tips.


----------



## Zurgh

R-raisins


----------



## mattt1977

S-saltines


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - toasters


----------



## scareme

U-ugly customers


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## debbie5

w- women whose boobs look like: W


----------



## scareme

X-X-men jammies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow markers


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Zurgh

A- ant traps


----------



## Goblin

B-Books...........


----------



## Zurgh

C-cough medicine flavored condoms (Or so THEY say...)


----------



## stagehand1975

D - Door knobs


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Eggs


----------



## Goblin

F-Fish sticks


----------



## Zurgh

G- glow sticks


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hats


----------



## scareme

I-ice picks


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicy Fruit gum


----------



## scareme

K-Kippers


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## scareme

M-mops


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nutcrackers


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oddly dress people


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Zurgh

Q- q-tips


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin Brand


----------



## Zurgh

S- socks (where I buy mine, and finding sanity or proper sanitation is the real joke!)


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tee shirts


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underwear


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Very weird people


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelons


----------



## Zurgh

X- x-tra lrg size clothing


----------



## PirateLady

Y-yellow paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zest deodorant soap


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## Zurgh

B- Breath mints


----------



## Goblin

C-Cheese doodles


----------



## PirateLady

D-dog food


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## PirateLady

f-frosted flakes


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gatorade


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hand lotion


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## PirateLady

J-jelly beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - KY products


----------



## PirateLady

L-liquid soap


----------



## Goblin

M-Micheal Parrish


----------



## PirateLady

N-neckties


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - opera CDs (well, maybe not....)


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## scareme

Q-quilting patterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rulers


----------



## Spooky1

S - Soap


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - tonic water


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underoos


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin C


----------



## Bethene

W-windshield wipers


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yoo-Hoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zest deodorant soap


----------



## rottincorps

antacid....


----------



## Goblin

B-Baseball gloves


----------



## scareme

C-Cheap Trick cd's


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## scareme

E-eggs


----------



## debbie5

F- freezer packs for your cooler


----------



## scareme

G-Gallon Pails


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hairspray


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice trays


----------



## debbie5

J- jelly.....grape strawberry, naval, KY...so many to choose from! Just don't get 'em mixed up....


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## stagehand1975

L light bulbs, preferably colored ones


----------



## Goblin

M-Magazines


----------



## stagehand1975

Nintendo games


----------



## scareme

O-oatmeal cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper cups


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## scareme

R-Rolos


----------



## Goblin

S-Shovels


----------



## scareme

T-tissue paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underarm deodorant


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## scareme

X-X-ray scrubs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's pick up poor W - water bottles

Y - yellow highlighters


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippo lighters


----------



## Zurgh

A- Aspirin


----------



## Goblin

B-Books


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Cat food


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - deodorant


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Erasers


----------



## Goblin

F-Frying pans


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Garbage Bags


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Icing sugar


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jello


----------



## scareme

K-Knee braces


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## scareme

M-Men's rooms


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Nacho Cheese


----------



## scareme

O-Open boxes


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## scareme

Q-Q-tips


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Rolls of toilet paper


----------



## scareme

S-straws


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Toilet Paper


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Zurgh

V- vinyl


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Water Bottles


----------



## scareme

X-X-men costumes


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yogurt


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zagnuts


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Air vents


----------



## Zurgh

B- Biological waste


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Crepe paper


----------



## scareme

D-dust mops


----------



## Spooky1

E - empty calories


----------



## MrGrimm

F - False Advertising


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Hula Hoops


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice trays


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jumpsuits


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Lights


----------



## Goblin

M-Money


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Nachos


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Pillows


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quilts


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Rugs


----------



## Monk

S-Sheets


----------



## scareme

T-tires


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underwear


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Wonder Bras


----------



## scareme

X-X-ray scrubs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yoyos


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoo picture books


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Apple Sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bed linens


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Cacti...? Cactuses? Cactus?


----------



## scareme

D-dog food


----------



## Goblin

E-Eating utensils


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Fudge-cicles....


----------



## scareme

G-Garbage cans


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Icing


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicy juice


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Kool Aid


----------



## Goblin

L-Lantern batteries


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Movies


----------



## QueenRuby2002

N - Neosporin


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Pet food


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Rubber Rats


----------



## QueenRuby2002

S - stamps


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Tortilla Chips!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

u - umbrellas (SP)


----------



## aquariumreef

v- Vaseline


----------



## Monk

S-Silly string


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Wagon Wheels


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yoga Mats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra striped picture frames


----------



## Goblin

A-Alarm clocks


----------



## stagehand1975

B batteries to run all those props.


----------



## Spooky1

C - Creepy people


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Eggo Waffles


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fruit Loops


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## scareme

H-holiday decorations


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream cones


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jelly Beans


----------



## creep factor

K-knockwurst


----------



## scareme

L-Loose change


----------



## Goblin

M-Magazines


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nikon cameras


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Oreos


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper products


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Q-tips


----------



## creep factor

R-Rice-a-roni


----------



## Spooky1

S - Strange people


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## Zurgh

U- unusual customers


----------



## scareme

V-Very ugly customers


----------



## creep factor

W-watchamacalits


----------



## scareme

X-X-mas cards


----------



## creep factor

Y-Yuban coffee


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoo books


----------



## creep factor

A-animated reindeer


----------



## scareme

B-boys with runny noses


----------



## Zurgh

C- crazed lunatic x-mass shoppers


----------



## Goblin

D-Debbie5


----------



## scareme

e-empty toilet paper rolls


----------



## Goblin

F-Floor polish


----------



## Zurgh

G-games


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## Zurgh

I- ice trays


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump ropes


----------



## Zurgh

K- Klondike bars


----------



## Goblin

L-Lampshades


----------



## Zurgh

M- Mt.Dew


----------



## creep factor

N-Nacho cheese


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Zurgh

P- pink paper products


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## Zurgh

R- raisins


----------



## Goblin

S-Sugar


----------



## psyko99

T - Taco Shells


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Bethene

V- V8 juice


----------



## Zurgh

W-wash rags


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## Zurgh

Y- young people


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## scareme

A-allspice


----------



## Zurgh

B- baskets


----------



## scareme

C-Christmas cookies


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dog toys


----------



## scareme

E-elves


----------



## Zurgh

F- fuel


----------



## scareme

G-garland


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## scareme

I-ice lights


----------



## Evil Queen

J - jock itch ointment


----------



## scareme

K-KY jelly


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## scareme

M-Moist towletts


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## scareme

O-olives


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## scareme

Q-Q-tips


----------



## Zurgh

R- rakes


----------



## Goblin

S-Salt


----------



## Drago

T- TV s


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underwear in various shapes and sizes


----------



## scareme

V-vasoline


----------



## Goblin

W-Water guns


----------



## scareme

X-X-mas wrapping paper


----------



## Drago

Y- Yarn


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippers


----------



## Drago

A- Aleve


----------



## Goblin

B-Baseballs


----------



## scareme

C-credit cards


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doritos


----------



## Spooky1

E - Energy drinks


----------



## Goblin

F-Footballs


----------



## Bethene

G - gummy bears


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hoochies


----------



## Spooky1

I - instant coffee


----------



## N. Fantom

Evil Andrew said:


>


J-Jiggly woman


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## Ramonadona

L - Listerine


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Milky Way candy bars


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

N-Nacho Cheese


----------



## aquariumreef

O-Octogon shaped plates.


----------



## Ramonadona

P - Poptarts...my personal favorites!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - Quarts of paint


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

S-Snickers


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - toilet paper


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V-Vidalia Onions


----------



## Hairazor

W-wrapping paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme energy drinks


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yogurt


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - Applesauce


----------



## Goblin

B-Bookcases


----------



## Bethene

C- cat food


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D - Drano


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## Goblin

F-Forks


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G - Glue


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hand lotion


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

J - Jelly Beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## Goblin

L-Lasagna


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Marjoram


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nice Girls - the kind you bring home to mother .........


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

O - Oil


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - Quilted Northern


----------



## Goblin

R-Rasinettes


----------



## Zurgh

S-soap


----------



## scareme

T-towles


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## scareme

V-violets


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

W - Wiper blades


----------



## scareme

X-X-men movies


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z - Zyrtec


----------



## scareme

A-asprin


----------



## Zurgh

B- boots


----------



## Goblin

C-Ceiling fans


----------



## Hairazor

D - deoderant


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## scareme

F-felt


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## scareme

H-Holiday decor


----------



## smileyface4u23

I - ice cream bars


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump ropes


----------



## Zurgh

K- kites


----------



## scareme

L-lillies


----------



## Goblin

M-Money............


----------



## scareme

N-Needful Things


----------



## Zurgh

O- obnoxious customers


----------



## scareme

P-platex bras


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quivers of arrows


----------



## Spooky1

R - rabbit food


----------



## scareme

S-straws


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Toupees


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underwear


----------



## Spooky1

V - Visine


----------



## Zurgh

W-water


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## scareme

Y-yacks butter


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Bethene

A- apples to apples game


----------



## Hairazor

B - Butterfingers


----------



## Zurgh

C- candy


----------



## The Halloween Lady

D - dartboards


----------



## Goblin

E-Easter candy


----------



## Zurgh

F-fake flowers


----------



## Hairazor

G- Gummy bears


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hand soap


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ice cream


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicy Fruit gum


----------



## scareme

k-knitting


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lemonade


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - magic markers


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## scareme

O-olive oil


----------



## aquariumreef

P-Potato's


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## Bethene

R Rice Krispy treats


----------



## Hairazor

S- Steak knife


----------



## The Halloween Lady

T - tabloids


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Zurgh

V- varnish


----------



## Goblin

W-Water pistols


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-men DVDs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yoyos


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebras (stuffed... or are they???)


----------



## Spooky1

A - Ant killer


----------



## graveyardmaster

b- buns


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cops


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-drinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## Spooky1

F - freaky people


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Garbage


----------



## Goblin

H-Hairspray


----------



## stagehand1975

I- ink


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-jewlery...although not the kind I fancy.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knee socks


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lightbulbs


----------



## Spooky1

M - Meat


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-naan bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pasta


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Q - quinoa pasta


----------



## Goblin

R-Razors


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-shampoo


----------



## Spooky1

T - Terrible dressers :googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Underwear


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Very strange people


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wafers


----------



## Goblin

X-Xmen action figures


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y - Ye olde granny hooker


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alcopops


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Baloney


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-crisps


----------



## Lord Homicide

D - Doors


----------



## Spooky1

E - Energy drinks


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fudge


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## The Halloween Lady

H - Hefty bags


----------



## Lord Homicide

I - Itch Powder


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull CDs


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - Lactaid


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mustard


----------



## Lord Homicide

N - Nerds


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old person greeting you at the door


----------



## Goblin

P-Planters Peanuts


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Q - queen size sheets


----------



## Goblin

R-Roofing nails


----------



## Spooky1

S - salt


----------



## Lord Homicide

Twinkies


----------



## Troll Wizard

Umbrellas


----------



## Lord Homicide

V - Vasoline

(god I could be foul here but I'll opt out for now...)


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder Bread


----------



## Lord Homicide

Xylophones


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Moon Dog

Forgot Y...

Y - Yellow tags

Z - Zingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alcopops


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bath towels


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-crisps


----------



## Spooky1

D - Doggie treats


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ex-lax


----------



## The Halloween Lady

F - face cream


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Housewares


----------



## Lord Homicide

I - Ibuprofen


----------



## Spooky1

J - Juice


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kaleidoscopes


----------



## Goblin

L-Lard


----------



## SterchCinemas

M- Midgets?


----------



## Spooky1

N - napkins


----------



## The Halloween Lady

O - Oreos


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen CDs


----------



## Spooky1

R - Radio alarm clocks


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sippy cups


----------



## Frightmaster-General

T - Trademark Global Hidden Wall Safe


----------



## Lord Homicide

U - unisom


----------



## The Halloween Lady

V - vaporizers


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelons


----------



## Copchick

This one was tough. X: "X-9 Playhut Rocket" (Okay, I guess I cheated, I did have to switch around X-9 and Playhut)


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow tags


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippers


----------



## Moon Dog

A - A-holes


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bad clothing


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-candles


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dog beds


----------



## The Halloween Lady

E - eye drops


----------



## Goblin

F-Footballs


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Goblin


----------



## The Halloween Lady

H - Halloween decorations


----------



## RoxyBlue

I- incense


----------



## Spooky1

J - Juice boxes


----------



## The Watcher

K - Knitting needles


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-laces


----------



## Frightmaster-General

M - Monster Rehab Energy Supplement


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nuts


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Moon Dog

P - People


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Q - Q-See QT428-5 8-Channel Digital Video Recorder


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rulers


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-socks


----------



## The Halloween Lady

T - trash cans


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-umbrellas


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vaseline intensive care lotion


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yardbirds CDs


----------



## Spooky1

Mood Dog's alphabet seems to be missing "W" & "X" 

W- Women's vitamins


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yeast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zealous shoppers


----------



## Spooky1

A - Alphabet soup


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bleach


----------



## scareme

c-cotton candy, right buy the door when you come in.


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Different Drag Dudes


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ Bahahahaha

E - Easter Candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fritos


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hand-cream


----------



## Frightmaster-General

I - I-cool for Menopause Relief, Supplement for Hot Flashes


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Junk


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle brand potatoe chips


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - lozenges


----------



## Copchick

M - Men's underwear


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - office products


----------



## QueenRuby2002

P - pools


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quick from Nestle


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Subway


----------



## Copchick

T - Tee shirts


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Unusual Unsightly Underwear


----------



## Spooky1

V - vitamins


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yoko Ono CDs (shudder)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie movies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apple juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Bow Ties


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crazy people


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eardrops


----------



## Goblin

F-Frozen french fries


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Girls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hot Pockets


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ice-cubes


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump ropes


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lunatics


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mustard


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nincompoops


----------



## Copchick

O - Orange Juice


----------



## Spooky1

P - People (of Walmart)

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quilts


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-raisins


----------



## Spooky1

S - shirts


----------



## Goblin

T-Turkey


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-umbrella


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Watermelon


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xavier souppe


----------



## scareme

Y-yellow yarn


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zucchini


----------



## Spooky1

A - abnormal people


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bread


----------



## Goblin

C-Carrots


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-deodrant


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eveready batteries


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-french fries


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-horlicks


----------



## Spooky1

I - ice cream sandwiches


----------



## scareme

J-there's always room for Jello


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kiwi


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-margarine


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - neoprene gloves for near-naked nitwits


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oreos


----------



## Spooky1

P - pudding


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quilts


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-raisins


----------



## Copchick

S - Strawberries


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tinned tomatoes


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Underwear


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Valentines Day cards


----------



## Spooky1

W - whipped cream-


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtra large clothing


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Youth clothing


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippers


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Air fresheners


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-beach towels


----------



## Copchick

C- Carts (for all purposes)


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dangling Dredlocks


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eccles cakes


----------



## scareme

F-fans


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hand cream


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ice cream


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jam


----------



## Copchick

K - Kiddie Pools


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-ladders


----------



## Copchick

M - Men who are helpful


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nyquil


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pencils


----------



## Copchick

O - Outdoor Furniture


----------



## graveyardmaster

Copchick said:


> O - Outdoor Furniture


hey copchick,q is after p lol!

q-q-tips


----------



## highbury

R - Rubber gloves


----------



## Lord Homicide

silk flowers


----------



## Copchick

graveyardmaster said:


> hey copchick,q is after p lol!
> 
> q-q-tips


Oh, gosh you're right. It's been a long day! Thanks for pickin up the slack.

T-Toothpaste


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Ugly people


----------



## Spooky1

v - Vaseline


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Watermelons


----------



## Wethier

X - Xbox


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zipper


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Air


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-boots


----------



## Spooky1

C - Chocolate Chip cookies


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-door handles


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Elves


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frozen food


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - garbage bags


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - how'd-she-get'm-back-there?


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-insect spray


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump ropes


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mop


----------



## Spooky1

N - nutritional supplements


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oven mitt


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quilt


----------



## Spooky1

R - raisins


----------



## Copchick

S - Strange people


----------



## highbury

T - Trash


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underwear


----------



## Copchick

V - Vitamins


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelons


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xtra candy


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yo-yos


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zen, o enlightened one.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - alphabet soup


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bargains


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cake


----------



## Copchick

D - Dolls


----------



## Spooky1

E - Ear rings


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frankfurters


----------



## Zurgh

G-glue or was that spilled goo...


----------



## Goblin

H-Hot water bottles


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ice


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jellybeans


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-knives


----------



## Copchick

L- Little old ladies with blue hair


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mayo


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickels


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-olive oil


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkin pie


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quilt covers


----------



## Spooky1

R - Red lipstick


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-shoe polish


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Telephones


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-umbrella


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vicks Vaporub


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-washing powder


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xbox games


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## highbury

Z - Zebra print stretchy pants


----------



## Copchick

A - Air filters


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bath salts


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - carts


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dog food


----------



## Spooky1

E - Electronics


----------



## graveyardmaster

F-fence paint


----------



## Goblin

G-Gas cans


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hair dye


----------



## Copchick

I - I Love Lucy dvd's


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jump rope


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-knitting needles


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamps


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-microwave


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Nacho dip


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Goblin

P-Pot Roast


----------



## graveyardmaster

Q-quiche


----------



## Copchick

R - Red. Really red.


----------



## MrGrimm

S - Sandwich Bags


----------



## Spooky1

T - tomato juice


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Velvet underwear


----------



## Copchick

Moon Dog, were you in the right store? 

W - Wacky people


----------



## MrGrimm

X - Xerox paper


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yoyo


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra pattern clothing


----------



## Goblin

A-Alarm clocks


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brush handle


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Cat food


----------



## Copchick

D - Dinosaurs in disguise


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evolutionary mistakes


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Flatulence


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hamburgers


----------



## Hauntiholik

I - iodine


----------



## Goblin

J-Jumper cables


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - kids on leashes


----------



## Spooky1

L - Liquid soap


----------



## Goblin

M-Magazines


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-note pads


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Overdose !


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pantyhose


----------



## Copchick

Q - Qtips


----------



## Spooky1

R - robes


----------



## Goblin

S-Sandwich bags


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-toilet roll


----------



## Moon Dog

U - U2 CDs


----------



## Copchick

V - Valentines Day Decorations


----------



## Spooky1

W - Women's clothing


----------



## MrGrimm

X -Xylophones


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow light bulbs


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Autobots


----------



## Goblin

B-Bookcases


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-curtains


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Dog biscuits


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eardrops


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Frozen French Fries


----------



## Spooky1

G - galoshes


----------



## Goblin

H-Hairazor


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ice-cube tray


----------



## badgerbadger

J - Jalapeno Potato Chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kettle corn


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lava soap


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mega Mullets


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oven gloves


----------



## Spooky1

P - People of Walmart


----------



## Larrym20

This is my favorite.


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quilts


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-radio


----------



## highbury

S - Squirtguns


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tomato paste


----------



## Spooky1

U - undies


----------



## Goblin

V-Video games


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Watercolors


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xantech 8-Source, 8-Zone Controller/Amplifier


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yoyos


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zest soap


----------



## Spooky1

A - appallingly dressed people


----------



## Goblin

B-Baseball cards


----------



## graveyardmaster

c- cat food


----------



## Goblin

D-Dog leashes


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Elastic waist bands


----------



## Spooky1

F - fruit


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## graveyardmaster

H-hose


----------



## Spooky1

I - imported from China


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jello No Bake Cheesecake mix


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kids for sale


----------



## Goblin

L-Lawnmowers


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mirror


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old Spice


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pet food


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quilts


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Rice


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sanitizers


----------



## Spooky1

T - t-shirts


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undergarments


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Vaseline


----------



## Spooky1

W - White shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtreme energy drinks


----------



## Spooky1

Y - York Peppermint Patties


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Astrology books


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bubble gum


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cheesy clothing


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dishwasher


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Earl Grey tea


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fridge


----------



## MrGrimm

G - garbage bags


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hoover


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Ice cream


----------



## Goblin

J-Jumpsuits


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle chips


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lycanthropes


----------



## Spooky1

M - Moms not watching what their kids are doing


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oven mitt


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quilts


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## Frightmaster-General

S - Spider chandelier


----------



## Spooky1

T - TVs


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underwear


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamin C


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Wal-mart greeters


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - XL clothing


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yoyos


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Z - Zombie baby


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-atlas


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Beer Bellies


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendars


----------



## Moon Dog

D - DD bras


----------



## Goblin

E-Earrings


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frying-pan


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Goats


----------



## Goblin

H-Hampers


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ice cube tray


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jack O'lanterns


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Ketchup


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lamps


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Masks


----------



## Spooky1

N - noodles


----------



## Copchick

O - Onesy's


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quilt covers


----------



## Frightmaster-General

R - Rocking Halloween Grandpa


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Someone you don't want talking to your kids


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Turkey


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vase


----------



## Hairazor

W - Walmartian


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yankee candle


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Z - Zombie Zone Charm School costume


----------



## RoxyBlue

A -anti-acne medication


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bulbs


----------



## Frightmaster-General

C - Cauldron Tealight Holder


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dunkin Donuts coffee


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-earbuds


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fashion !


----------



## Goblin

G-Games


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hand blender


----------



## Frightmaster-General

I - Inflatable Halloween Pumpkin Ring Toss Game


----------



## scareme

J-jump ropes


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kooks


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lamp


----------



## Goblin

M-Magazines


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nail polish


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## scareme

J-juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kite


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's get back in alphabetical order starting with O for Orange Juice, my dears

P - paper punch


----------



## scareme

dang, my diabolical plan has been thwarted. I still end up with Q.

Q-quarts of motor oil.


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-red paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Scareme)

S - scissors


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tin-opener


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-video games


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wonder Women


----------



## Goblin

That's Spider-man! 

X-XL clothes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marker


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippers


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-air freshener


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Big Butts (Keeping with the theme)


----------



## graveyardmaster

c- cat food


----------



## SterchCinemas

d- drill bits


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ear drops


----------



## SterchCinemas

f- fish sticks


----------



## graveyardmaster

G-glue


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Halloween decorations


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

I-Ink cartriges


----------



## Goblin

J-Jumper cables


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lounge pants


----------



## SterchCinemas

M- Minute Maid


----------



## highbury

N - Nicotine Patches


----------



## Goblin

O-Oreo cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pimps


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quarts of motor oil


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-radiator


----------



## Goblin

S-Sandpaper


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tin foil


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted Nuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vacum cleaner


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wieners


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yarns


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - Zippos


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apple juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bandages


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Captain America


----------



## MrGrimm

Dish towels


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Frosted FLakes


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gingerbread


----------



## Goblin

H-Hangers


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Ice packs


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jacket potatoes


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Korn CDs


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lampshade


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Marmaduke books


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nail varnish


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-peanuts


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quilts


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rug


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Sleepwear


----------



## Goblin

T-Televisions


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-umbrella


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-washing machine


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xacto knives


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yoyo


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zenith televisions


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Apricots


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-blankets


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chocolates


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Doughnuts


----------



## Goblin

E-Earrings


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fridge


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - granola bars


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hose


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice trays


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jackets


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lemonade


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Maple Syrup


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nails


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Oven mitts


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paper clips


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Quick Dry Cement


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rug


----------



## MrGrimm

S - Sandals


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tv"s


----------



## MrGrimm

U - Ugandan Coffee


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-venetian blinds


----------



## MrGrimm

W- Wagon Wheels


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-acto knife


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yogurt


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yoyo


----------



## highbury

Z - Zebra-striped pants


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alcohol


----------



## Goblin

B-Blood checking equipment


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cupcakes


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-envelopes


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - flip flops


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-garden essentials


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-iron


----------



## Goblin

J-Jumper cables


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle chips


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lycanthropes


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Necco wafers


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oven gloves


----------



## MrGrimm

P - people


----------



## highbury

Q - Q-Tips


----------



## Goblin

R-Roofing nails


----------



## Irish Witch

S-Sand paper


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tin foil


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-venetian blinds


----------



## Goblin

W-Watches


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-factor....energy drink!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yoyos


----------



## badgerbadger

Z - Zebra Cakes


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bin bags


----------



## Irish Witch

C-clothes


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - duffle bags


----------



## Goblin

E-Earmuffs


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fish


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween costumes


----------



## Irish Witch

I-ink


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jacket potatoes


----------



## Irish Witch

K-kites


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lamp


----------



## Goblin

M-Mittens


----------



## Irish Witch

N-napkins


----------



## Goblin

O-Oreo cookies


----------



## Irish Witch

P-Pots and pans


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet


----------



## Irish Witch

R-radios


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sheets


----------



## Goblin

T-Toasters


----------



## Irish Witch

U-Umbrellas


----------



## graveyardmaster

V-vinegar


----------



## Irish Witch

W- weighing scales


----------



## graveyardmaster

X-x-box


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Yellow paint


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombie costumes


----------



## De Caye

A - Animatronic Monsters (guess that should have been unde C for cheesy) lol


----------



## Irish Witch

B-blankets


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - crackers


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dishwasher tablets


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Epicures


----------



## Irish Witch

F-fried rice mix


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-glue


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - housewares


----------



## Droidecon

I- inconsistent customer service


----------



## randomr8

Jack o lanterns that are blue


----------



## Irish Witch

K-kites


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-light bulbs


----------



## Irish Witch

M- M&M's


----------



## graveyardmaster

N-note pads


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pancakes


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-queue's


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-red onions


----------



## Irish Witch

S- step ladders


----------



## Droidecon

T-toenail Clippers


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-umbrella


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vases


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-whisky


----------



## Irish Witch

X- XL clothes


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young people


----------



## graveyardmaster

Z-zip firelighters


----------



## Irish Witch

A-aromatherapy oils


----------



## Goblin

B-Basketballs


----------



## Droidecon

C- camping supplies


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dust mops


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## Irish Witch

F- frying pan


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - garbage bags


----------



## Irish Witch

H-halloween things on sale


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice trays


----------



## Irish Witch

J-Jump Ropes


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kooky customers


----------



## Goblin

L-Lampshades


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Mints


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## Irish Witch

O-orange curtains


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-q tips


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - red magic markers


----------



## Spooky1

S - Strange people


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Irish Witch

V-venetian blinds


----------



## Goblin

W-Wristwatches


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xavier steak


----------



## the bloody chef

Y - yellow tennis balls


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zwieback bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apple juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bread


----------



## the bloody chef

C - cheap shoes :xbones:


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## Copchick

E - Electronics


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - flannel shirts


----------



## the bloody chef

G - Garbage bags


----------



## Goblin

H-Hair dryers


----------



## Copchick

I - Ignorant people


----------



## the bloody chef

J- Jerry Lewis fans


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## Zurgh

L-Lemons


----------



## Goblin

M-Money


----------



## the bloody chef

N- Nora Jones CD's


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## graveyardmaster

P-peppers


----------



## the bloody chef

Q- Quinine Water


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rat poison


----------



## Copchick

S - Spiderman


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tinfoil


----------



## the bloody chef

U- underwear


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## the bloody chef

W- Wonka Bars


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtra large clothing


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young people


----------



## Zurgh

Z- Zurgh, panhandling scareme in the parking lot and/or shopping...


----------



## Goblin

A-An army of people on cellphones


----------



## the bloody chef

B- Bass Baits


----------



## Hauntiholik

C - crackers


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## the bloody chef

E- electric brooms


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fax machines


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## the bloody chef

H- Herbal Supplements


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink pens


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## the bloody chef

K- Kitty litter


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## Goblin

M-Mousetraps


----------



## the bloody chef

N- Nerf Footballs


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## the bloody chef

P- Ping Pong Paddles


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## scareme

R-ribbon


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - staples


----------



## Spooky1

T - TVs


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## the bloody chef

V- Vaseline


----------



## Copchick

W - "Wally" the Walmart super hero


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## scareme

Y-Yellow grass for Easter baskets


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippers


----------



## scareme

A-All spice


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bed linens


----------



## scareme

C-coupons


----------



## Goblin

D-Decoys


----------



## Evil Andrew

E -Elvis


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Food


----------



## the bloody chef

G- Garbage bags


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hamburger


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink pens


----------



## the bloody chef

J- Jelly and Jam


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## scareme

L-lines of people


----------



## Goblin

M-Money


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Napkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - odd looking people


----------



## scareme

P-paring knives in cakes.


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## awokennightmare

R-Rissoto


----------



## scareme

S-Stamps for crafts


----------



## awokennightmare

T - TVs


----------



## scareme

U-Underware


----------



## awokennightmare

V- velcro strps


----------



## Goblin

W-Watches


----------



## scareme

X-X-ray scrubs


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Z* - Zombie Hunter Target Pack


----------



## highbury

A - American Flags


----------



## spideranne

B - Ben and Jerry's


----------



## Goblin

C-Cell phones


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dog food


----------



## Goblin

E-Easter candy


----------



## highbury

F - Fleece Pajamas


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gum


----------



## Copchick

H - Halloween stuff!!!


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jogging pants


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## highbury

L - Lollipops


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mops


----------



## Goblin

N-Napkins


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Oreos


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*P* - Pumpkin Jack Fog Machine


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## crazy xmas

R- Rice cakes


----------



## Goblin

S-Soap


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - towels


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vaseline products


----------



## Wispurs

W - wart free


----------



## crazy xmas

X- X box360


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow note pads


----------



## crazy xmas

Z- Zombies


----------



## Goblin

A-Almonds


----------



## crazy xmas

B- Bacon........


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendars


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dental floss


----------



## Goblin

E-Ear wax remover


----------



## Evil Andrew

F -


----------



## Goblin

G-Golf balls


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-horseradish


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iodized salt


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump ropes


----------



## scareme

K-kitchen towels


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - linseed oil


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - makeup products


----------



## Goblin

N-Newsweek


----------



## scareme

O-olives, green


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pepper mills


----------



## scareme

Q-quilted toilet paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - restrooms


----------



## scareme

S-stationary


----------



## highbury

T - Tank Tops


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## graveyardmaster

V-Vinegar


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## scareme

X-X-men shirts.


----------



## Copchick

Y - Yellow smiley faces


----------



## scareme

Z-Zumba workout clothes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aluminum foil


----------



## scareme

b-baskets


----------



## Goblin

C-Calendars


----------



## scareme

D-drugs


----------



## highbury

E - Electric Can Openers


----------



## Copchick

F - Flannel jammies


----------



## scareme

G-Gym shoes


----------



## Zurgh

H-hair products


----------



## Copchick

I - Ice cream


----------



## Bone Dancer

J - Jerky


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lotion


----------



## Hairazor

M - Me


----------



## scareme

N-Nair


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Goblin

P-Plates


----------



## highbury

Q - Q-Tips


----------



## Bethene

R- raisins


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sheets


----------



## Goblin

T-Televisions


----------



## Bethene

U, umbrellas


----------



## scareme

V-Violets


----------



## Copchick

W - Watering Cans


----------



## Goblin

X-XL clothes


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yard Machines lawn tractors


----------



## brd813

Z zero the number of employees who you can find to help you


----------



## Goblin

A-Any spray


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bath products


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T-Trash Bags


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V-Video Cameras


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - waste baskets


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X-acto knives


----------



## drevilstein

yellow stickers


----------



## Bethene

Z- zero candy bars


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## Bethene

B-baby wipes


----------



## Goblin

C-Candles


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## kauldron

F -Fish Filets


----------



## Goblin

G-Gas grills


----------



## Lambchop

H - Hairy customers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - idiotic customers


----------



## Goblin

J-Just about everything


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K-Knives


----------



## Goblin

L-Locks


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M-M&M's


----------



## Goblin

N-Nails


----------



## kauldron

O - Other People's Kids


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quilts


----------



## kauldron

R - Rollerblades


----------



## Goblin

S-Spoons


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## kauldron

U - Umbrellas


----------



## Goblin

V-Vitamins


----------



## highbury

W - White Trash (sorry, I had to...)


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men action figures


----------



## graveyardmaster

Y-Yogurt


----------



## kauldron

Z - Zippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - antacids


----------



## highbury

B - Batteries


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cheap crap


----------



## Goblin

D-Dvds


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - envelopes


----------



## Bethene

f-febreeze


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Girls


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween decorations


----------



## Zurgh

I- Irritated/irritating shoppers


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jolly old elves


----------



## Goblin

K-Kites


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemon Pledge


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - manila envelopes


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickels


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Moon Dog

P - People, lots of strange people...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quilts


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Registers


----------



## Goblin

s-School supplies


----------



## Moon Dog

T - TVs


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Vents


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Walmartians


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-Men


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow magic markers


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zinc oxide tablts


----------



## Moon Dog

A - American flags


----------



## Goblin

B-Basketballs


----------



## Moon Dog

C-Cash


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eyelashes


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fish sticks


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Heels


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink pens


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janis Joplin CDs


----------



## Goblin

k-Kites


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lollipops


----------



## Goblin

M-Me


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Napkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Party favors


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quilts


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red crayons


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - silverware


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Telephones


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undergarments


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Veterans


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water bottles


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xenon bulbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow markers


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zagnut bars


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aerosol deodorants


----------



## scareme

B-baby bottles


----------



## Moon Dog

C-Cashiers


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eeyore


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fine writing instruments


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Girls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hair care products


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Igloo coolers


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jello


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kites


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - light bulbs


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouse traps


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - Neon pink T-shirts


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pineapples


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Quinoa


----------



## Auberginer

R - Rice


----------



## BillsThrills

S-Scissors


----------



## Auberginer

T - Toiet paper


----------



## scareme

U-underoos of Wonder Woman


----------



## Auberginer

V - Vaccums


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Watermelons


----------



## scareme

X-X-men posters


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - You


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Z-Curve Bow


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Cauliflower


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dollars


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - eGift card


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F-Fish


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gym bags


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hammocks


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ice


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

J-Jockstraps


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kids


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Lawn mowers


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## Goblin

O-orange juice


----------



## Moon Dog

P - People


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Qedertek Solar Patio lights.


----------



## scareme

U-ugly kids


----------



## Moon Dog

What happened to R S T?

V - Valvoline Oil


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Water Table


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-Men


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Yahtzee


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z-Zima


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Associates


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Beach towels


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cameras


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doritos


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Ears


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fog juice (in season)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Gatorade


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Halloween decorations (in season)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ink pens


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janitors


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Kung Fu Panda


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - linens


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Money


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - Nose hair trimmer


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oranges


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Peanut Oil


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Q-Tips


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Reusable ice pack


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sheets


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tide


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - underwear


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Velveeta


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Water guns


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - Xanthan gum


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - You


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zone nutrition bars


----------



## Lord Homicide

A - Assless chaps


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beautiful bouncing babies


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Chubby children


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Darling dames dancing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - Elegant Elders


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Four fantastic fans for fantasy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Grandiose Grannies


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Happy hippies hopping hastily


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Indignant in-laws.


----------



## Goblin

J-Janitor


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kids


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Lippy Lads


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Menacing maniacs mauling marshmallows monthly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N- Nosy Nannies needing nappies.


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Organists opening orange Ovaltine on overtime


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - People purchasing purple plums.


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quaint queens quipping quiche quite quietly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Resolved Rancher readying rope rebuffing robber. 
http://www.journalnow.com/news/nati...cle_cb2c3e8a-3036-11e6-8a4a-07bb4d133c75.html


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Singular shifty son spotting something shiny so stealing sends shivers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - Tenacious toddlers touching tantalizing teddies.


----------



## Goblin

U-Underwear


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Very vivacious vixens vastly vulnerable


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Wondrous women working.


----------



## Johnnylee

X - X-files series dvds


----------

